# حملة لافتقاد الاعضاء الغايبين



## انت شبعي (24 يوليو 2014)

سلام و نعمة اخواتي
اعضاء كتير غايبين عن المنتدى من فترة
فأنا فكرت اننا لو عملنالهم موضوع افتقاد في القسم العام يرجعوا تاني وسطينا
و انا بقول لكل الاعضاء الغايبين ارجعوا بقى وحشتونا و المنتدى بجد محتاجلكم




​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)

وانا معاكى فى هذة الحملة
ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبين 
ويرجعو ينور المنتدئ يارب
تسلم ايدك ياميرا ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 يوليو 2014)

*موضوع جميل - هناك الكثير من النشاط المفقود في المنتدى، نتمنى ان يستقر فكر الانسان وسط هذه الاخبار المؤلمة التي تحدث في العالم! الرب يباركك الجميع ويكونون سالمين*


----------



## Samir poet (25 يوليو 2014)

*مش تحت شرط غياب الاعضاء مش تحت شرط يكون ظروفهم ممكن  يكون مش حابين يدخلو المنتدى نظرا لمضايقة هنا ممكن يكون حد بيضايق حد فيمشى عضو  ونتمنى اكل يرجع ويبقى بخير
*


----------



## max mike (25 يوليو 2014)

ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة ويطمنا عليهم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 يوليو 2014)

بضم صوتي لصوتكم كلكم 
وبقول يا اخواتي احنا مفتقدينكم 
ونتمي ان تتواصلوا معانا من جديد وبقوة وروح جديدة 
ونتمني انكم تطمنونا عليكم 
لانكم انتم اخواتنا ووحشتونا


----------



## peace_86 (25 يوليو 2014)

*طيب أنا مش عارف أبدأ من فين ولا فين..
الموضوع جميل جداً.. وأكيد كلنا وحشتنا الأيام اللي كان المنتدى فيها شغال وفعال.
وبالذات من 2007 إلى 2011

وصدقوني ان السبب مش بس الفيسبوك والسوشيال ميديا .. أكيد هي سبب كبير بس مش لوحدها..
بعضهم زي ماقال الشاعر سامر-سمير .. إنهم بيطلعوا منها بسبب شخصي ..


من الناس اللي افتقدهم هم كثيرين..
على سبيل المثال:
فراشة مسيحية..
أخي العزيز العراقي أنطونيوس (رامي)
قلم حر 
طوني
أنسر مي مسلم
عزازي.....  صديقي وأخي
يهوذا الألفية..
عاشقة دجلة
ستيفن ..
فادي الكبير
فادي الصغير
فادية
آناستازيا
تشالنجر
وكثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ...


كانت أيام جميلة وأتمنى أن تعود*


----------



## peace_86 (25 يوليو 2014)

*ياريت إللي يعرف القديمين سواءاً عن طريق الفيسبوك أو عن معرفة شخصية يبلغ الغائبين بأن المنتدى مشتاقلهم جداً جداً ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2014)

*المحبة غائبة من زمااااااان .......يا ريت ترجع زى ما كانت*


----------



## soul & life (25 يوليو 2014)

الموضوع راائع واتمنى يكون له صدى لاننا كتير بنتكلم عن الغايبين وننتظر وجودهم معانا لكن للأسف مبيحصلش..

كل اللى مفتقد عضو او عضوة وحاسس بغيابه يكتبله هنا واتمنى الرسائل دى توصلهم
بعتقد لو فى خلاف فى وجهات النظر او السياسة اللى ماشية فى ادارة اقسام المنتدى ده مش سبب لغيابكم عننا ..
*يعنى كل واحد له بيته وعايش وسط اخواته يتخنقوا على حاجة معينة هيسيب البيت ويمشى؟؟؟؟ معقولة دى؟؟*

يا جماعة اعتبروا وجودنا بالمنتدى زى خدمتنا فى الكنيسة بالظبط وصدقونى دور منتدى الكنيسة ميقلش اهمية عن دور الكنايس لانه ناس كتير جدا مبيعرفوش حاجة عن المسيح 
والمسيحيين بيتعرفوا علينا هنا ..

*اعتقد الهدف من المنتدى يستحق اننا نتجنب اى خلافات ونسعى لتحقيق الهدف ده ومعرفة الناس لطريق النور والخلاص ..*

يا جماعة كلمة للموجودين وللغايبين منتدى الكنيسة كلنا بنعتبره بيت الله على النت 

هو ده عنوان المسيحية على شبكة النت بننشر للعالم كله كيانا المسيحى لازم نتكاتف 

ويكون بينا محبة ورحمة ومغفرة ..لو ادركنا بأنه فى هدف اسمى واكبر من اننا مجرد اعضاء بنضيع وقت 

فراغنا هنا مش هتوصل الخلافات اننا نترك مكان خدمتنا لأى سبب ياريت كلنا ندرك الهدف من وجودنا 

 فى منتدى الكنيسة وحرصنا الشديد على وجود خدمة المنتدى بشكل رائع ومزدهر على النت

ويكون بينا محبة حقيقية ننشرها للعالم كله لأنه الهنا اله المحبة وعلمنا محبتنا لاعداءنا فمبالكم محبتنا 

لبعض!!

اتمنى بقا ارجع اشوف كل الاخوة والاخوات الغايبين وبدون ذكر اسماء لانهم كلهم غاليين جدا على قلوبنا واشتقنالكم كلكم


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2014)

المنتد للاسف فقد راوبط العلاقات اللى كانت بتميزة
ربنا يدبر الحال ويرجع الامور لمجاريها


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> وانا معاكى فى هذة الحملة​
> ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبين
> ويرجعو ينور المنتدئ يارب
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياميرا ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


شكرا لمرورك العطر و محبتك كوكي الغالية
ربنا يكون معاكي و يفرح قلبك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *موضوع جميل - هناك الكثير من النشاط المفقود في المنتدى، نتمنى ان يستقر فكر الانسان وسط هذه الاخبار المؤلمة التي تحدث في العالم! الرب يباركك الجميع ويكونون سالمين*


 ربنا يكون مع اولاده في كل مكان في العالم و يعزيهم و ينهي كل الضيقات على خير
شكرا اخي 
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *مش تحت شرط غياب الاعضاء مش تحت شرط يكون ظروفهم ممكن  يكون مش حابين يدخلو المنتدى نظرا لمضايقة هنا ممكن يكون حد بيضايق حد فيمشى عضو  ونتمنى اكل يرجع ويبقى بخير*


 صعب يا سمير يمشي و يسيب اخواته
اكيد المنتدى محتاجلهم و اخواتهم كمان محتاجينلهم
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة في الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

max mike قال:


> ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة ويطمنا عليهم


 امين يارب
شكرا يا مايكل
ربنا يباركك و يبارك في خدمتك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بضم صوتي لصوتكم كلكم
> وبقول يا اخواتي احنا مفتقدينكم
> ونتمي ان تتواصلوا معانا من جديد وبقوة وروح جديدة
> ونتمني انكم تطمنونا عليكم
> لانكم انتم اخواتنا ووحشتونا


 ياريت اخواتنا يسمعونا يا رمسيس و يرجعوا تاني للمنتدى
شكرا ليك اخي الغالي
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *طيب أنا مش عارف أبدأ من فين ولا فين..*
> *الموضوع جميل جداً.. وأكيد كلنا وحشتنا الأيام اللي كان المنتدى فيها شغال وفعال.*
> *وبالذات من 2007 إلى 2011*
> 
> ...


 ايوة صح هو الفيس بوك اللي شاغل وقتهم
و يمكن لو شافوا الاعضاء بتسأل عليهم و تفتقدهم يرجعوا من تاني
شكرا اخي الغالي على مشاركتك الجميلة في الموضوع
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *ياريت إللي يعرف القديمين سواءاً عن طريق الفيسبوك أو عن معرفة شخصية يبلغ الغائبين بأن المنتدى مشتاقلهم جداً جداً ..*


 هو انا مش عارفاهم للاسف
بس هما لو بيدخلوا و بيتابعوا ممكن يشوفوا الموضوع دة و يشوفوا المشاركات و يرجعوا
ربنا يكون معاهم و يرجعهم لينا بالسلامة


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المحبة غائبة من زمااااااان .......يا ريت ترجع زى ما كانت*


 ياريت يا بابا المحبة ترجع زي زمان و اقوى
خصوصا ان احنا في اجازات يعني مفيش دراسة و لا مشغوليات تشغلهم عن المنتدى و عن اخواتهم
ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الموضوع راائع واتمنى يكون له صدى لاننا كتير بنتكلم عن الغايبين وننتظر وجودهم معانا لكن للأسف مبيحصلش..
> 
> كل اللى مفتقد عضو او عضوة وحاسس بغيابه يكتبله هنا واتمنى الرسائل دى توصلهم
> بعتقد لو فى خلاف فى وجهات النظر او السياسة اللى ماشية فى ادارة اقسام المنتدى ده مش سبب لغيابكم عننا ..
> ...


 ياريت يا نيفو صوتنا يوصلهم و الامور تهدا و يرجعوا
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة ف الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> المنتد للاسف فقد راوبط العلاقات اللى كانت بتميزة
> ربنا يدبر الحال ويرجع الامور لمجاريها


 ربنا يرجع الامور لمجاريها
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة في الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (25 يوليو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> صعب يا سمير يمشي و يسيب اخواته
> اكيد المنتدى محتاجلهم و اخواتهم كمان محتاجينلهم
> شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة في الموضوع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


انا فعلا صبرت عليهم كتير جدااا
*وعشانهم بدخل قليل اوى اشوفهم موجودين ولا لاء 
وبقفل تانى المنتدى*


----------



## thebreak-up (25 يوليو 2014)

*لازم نعمل حاجة، المنتدى اصبح في حالة شبه ركود. 

المنتدى كان ولازال سبب بركة لكثيرين وحرام نفرط فيه. 

*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2014)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لازم نعمل حاجة، المنتدى اصبح في حالة شبه ركود. *
> 
> *المنتدى كان ولازال سبب بركة لكثيرين وحرام نفرط فيه. *


ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لازم نعمل حاجة، المنتدى اصبح في حالة شبه ركود.
> 
> المنتدى كان ولازال سبب بركة لكثيرين وحرام نفرط فيه.
> 
> *



بصوا بقي يا جماعه بدون غرور لان المسيح قال اخرين سيكونون اولين و اولين اخرين...


انا لما ببقي موجودة في المنتدي بعمل جو و بولع الدنيا و الدنيا بتصحي  و ببقي محرك تربو

ما بين تهاني و اسئله مسيحيه و فضفضه و رد علي شبهات بقدر العلم الي عندي و منتدي الاخبار و مخدع الصلاه و كل حته

يعني بالانجلش كدا  

all over the place

بس المنتدي مش مديني حقي و اصلا مواضيعي محدش بيعبرها و المنتدي بقي نايم و الفواكه الي فيه مشيت اخي ابوستل بول و اخي مولكا و غيرهم كتير اوي و دا معناه ان السياسه لازم تبقي مرنة و مرحرحه عن كدا شويتين

relax your grip a bit

ريحوا و استريحوا يا رجالة مش لازم تقعدوا لنا عل الواحدة كدا....لو رحرحتوا هتلاقوا الزباين كتير

و كفاية ان المنتديات بقت موضه قديمه و الفيس بقي شغال الله ينور و مولع و شغال لولا اني مقدرش افتح بوقي فيه عشان ظروفي الهباب ...

ريحوا ترتاحوا و الناس ترتاح و تستكنيص هنا في المنتدي و الرجل تزيد و الزباين تملاه...

عموما انا جيت نورت البيت و هعمل لكوا جو و شغل و طقس كالعادة بس علي الله تضايقوني و تعكننوا مزاجي بقي ههههههههههههه همشي و مش هرجع حتي لو جبتولي مين...ههههههههههههههههههه

وحشتوني رغم انه كله مديني قفاه و محدش بيسئل فيا....:a82::yahoo:

يالا سي يو


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتينى اوى يا جوسبل طب يلا بقى ورينا همتك 
واحنا وراكى شعللى الجو بشوية مواضيع مطرقعه كدا 
حلو موضوعك يا ميرا 
بتمنى كل غايب عن المنتدى يرجع مكانه 
حقيقى مفتقدين ناس كتير اوووى 
ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

يا بنتي المنتدي كان نايم و صحيته و عملت صداع للكل...اعمل ايه اكتر من دا!

انا قصرت في حياتي عشان اصحصح المنتدي شويه

يالا علي الله الناس تحس و تقدر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمورتي علي الرد

سلام الرب


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> يا بنتي المنتدي كان نايم و صحيته و عملت صداع للكل...اعمل ايه اكتر من دا!
> انا قصرت في حياتي عشان اصحصح المنتدي شويه
> يالا علي الله الناس تحس و تقدر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا قمورتي علي الرد
> سلام الرب


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اصل انا ع طول عندى صداع 
بس النهاردة بالذات مش حاسة بصداع :yaka:
يبقى فين بقى الصداع :t33:
ايه كمية الصداع اللى عمالة اكتبها دى صحيح :new2:
عموما تعيشى وتصدعينا يا قمر :yahoo:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

تحبي اعمل حريقة و ماي روك يخش عشان المنتدي يولع و يصصح...انا جيت و بقول شكل للبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع

بكرة روك يفصلني هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> تحبي اعمل حريقة و ماي روك يخش عشان المنتدي يولع و يصصح...انا جيت و بقول شكل للبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
> 
> بكرة روك يفصلني هههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه اتكلى انتى بس على الله وولعى براحتك 
علشان انا زهقانة من النوم اللى احنا فيه ده 
واول ما روك يفصلك ساعتها بسسسسسسسس 
هسيبك واجرى
:s::s::s:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا بنتي روك عارف اني مشاغبة جدا و ياما زهقته هوا و دونا نبيل الله يمسيها بالخير و ياما اتخانقت معاها خناقات للركب و اتشالت مني المباركه مرة نتيجه سوء فهم لغوي هههههههههه يا بنتي انا سوابق وورايا تاريخ حافل و تاريخ مهبب بس الخدمة هي احلي جزء في تاريخي ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا بنتي روك عارف اني مشاغبة جدا و ياما زهقته هوا و دونا نبيل الله يمسيها بالخير و ياما اتخانقت معاها خناقات للركب و اتشالت مني المباركه مرة نتيجه سوء فهم لغوي هههههههههه يا بنتي انا سوابق وورايا تاريخ حافل و تاريخ مهبب بس الخدمة هي احلي جزء في تاريخي ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
طب معطلكيش بقى يا حبى 
تيك كير بقى :t33:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه يا خوافه...خلي بالك من جوسبل

وسع وسع جوسبل وصلت

يا ناس يا عسل اسم جوسبل وصل

الف تحية و سلام لعفاريت الاسفلت ميت مليون مره

الاسفلت مولع ليه اصل جوسبل مشيت عليه...

انا جيت نورت البيت و الغيط هههههههههه

شوفتوا كم الغرور و الغطرسه يا رجاله؟ محدش سائل فيا قولت اسئل في روحي بقي! ههههههه ادلع نفسي شويه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه يا خوافه...خلي بالك من جوسبل
> 
> وسع وسع جوسبل وصلت
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الخوف نص الجدعنة 
ولا الجرى باين مش فاكرة
خدى دى كمان 
جوسبل يا بنية خدى بالك من الطالعة دى 
ها ايه رأيك بقى ليفتها دوقتى حالا :t33:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> ها ايه رأيك بقى ليفتها دوقتى حالا :t33:
> *​


  سوري يا قمر مش فهمت الجملة دي لغويا:smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> سوري يا قمر مش فهمت الجملة دي لغويا:smil13:


*ولا انا هههههههههههه 
لا هقولك خلاص 
ألفتها بس بلغة الجيل :t33:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:


*ليه بس كدا 
مش تتعصبى :new4:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يوليو 2014)

اولا صباح الخير عليكم 
انا سامع دوشة في المكان دة 
ومحدش جة من الغايبين غير انتم الاثنين 
تيجوا 5 داقايق وتختفوا 
اشوفكم المغرب يلا سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

انا عاملة زيطه و مشغلة مهرجانات اوكا و اروتيجا كمان حد له شوق في حاجة هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يوليو 2014)

بس لما افطر المغرب واجي 
لاخلي الناس الغايبة تيجي 
من الهيصة اللي هعملها 
والموضوع الجديد اللي الكل هيدخل فية


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اولا صباح الخير عليكم
> انا سامع دوشة في المكان دة
> ومحدش جة من الغايبين غير انتم الاثنين
> تيجوا 5 داقايق وتختفوا
> اشوفكم المغرب يلا سلام


*سلالالام هههههههههه *​ 


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا عاملة زيطه و مشغلة مهرجانات اوكا و اروتيجا كمان حد له شوق في حاجة هههههههههههه


*الاقيش عندك شعبولا :spor22:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

فطار مغرب ايه بالظبط؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2014)

صباح الخير يا جودعان 
أنا شأئفا دربكه هنا .. و سامعا صوت دوشه و جرى 
بتعملوا إيه بئا. هههههههههه. 
شكرا انت شبعئ على الموضوع ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*من اول ما شوفت الموضوع وانا متررد في التعليق 
الاولي من افتقاد الغايبين 
افتقاد الحاضرين 
افتقاد المشرفين 
افتقاد التواجد اﻻداري 
مش مجرد اسم في المتتدي ساكن مكانه
عايزين نفتقد نفسنا الاول علشان نرجع زي زمان 
انا عرفت المنتدي عن طريق عضو 
قالي فيه شعر علشان ادخله 
وانا كنت بقول شعر للسجلوا عن طريقي
دلوقتي انا بسال نفسيي قاعد ليه

عايزين نفتقد المحبه
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *من اول ما شوفت الموضوع وانا متررد في التعليق
> الاولي من افتقاد الغايبين
> افتقاد الحاضرين
> افتقاد المشرفين
> ...



عياد ... الطريقة اللى بتتكلم بيها فيها كتير يأس وحاسة انه كام مشاركة كده 
بتلمح بكلمات لم تكتب بعد 

معنى كده انه فى امور كتير حاصلة فى المنتدى احنا منعرفهاش 
مش لازم نعرفها لكن طالما انتم عارفين الامور دى  ومتأكدين اوى كده انها سبب فى ركود المنتدى لازم نكون اكثر جرأة ونتناقش فيها بوضوح وصراااحة
مينفعش كل واحد يدخل يقول  كلمتين بتلميح من بعيد كده ويمشى انتم كده بتحبطونا
فهمونا ايه اللى بيخلى المحبة تتبخر ومتبقاش موجودة وسطنا ؟؟؟
اللى شايف عيب وسبب للحالة اللى احنا فيها دى يكتبها بوضوح وصراحة 
ميكتبش الغاز واحنا نخمن ويفضل برضو الموضوع فى طى الكتمان .


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

هبدء بنفسى اولا انا شايفة الادارة فى موقف معين اتعاملت بشكل متعسف وجارح مع عضوة غالية علينا جدا  كانت بتتواجد معانا بشكل مستمر طوال ساعات اليوم ومجتهدة ونشيطة ويوم محصل موقف من مشرفة حذفتلها موضوع 
عملت موضوع بخفة دم كعتاب علشان تعرف سبب حذف موضوعها  والرد من المشرفة والادارة ممكن يكون زعلها اعتقد هى مغلطتش لما عاتبت بالشكل المرح ده ده كان الموضوع كله مرح فى مرح مكنش فى داعى ابدا يكون الرد بالشكل ده

وده موقف اتسبب فى غياب انشط عضوة كانت متواجدة معانا فى المنتدى مارى نعيم

انا حضرت الموقف وتابعته  لو حد شاف موقف تانى فيه تعسف وسبب لغياب اخواتنا من المنتدى يقوله ونشوف راى الادارة ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> عياد ... الطريقة اللى بتتكلم بيها فيها كتير يأس وحاسة انه كام مشاركة كده
> بتلمح بكلمات لم تكتب بعد
> 
> معنى كده انه فى امور كتير حاصلة فى المنتدى احنا منعرفهاش
> ...



_*بتكلميني وكاني مسئول عن اللي بيحصل 
انا لا بلمح ولا بجرح 
كل ما في الامر 
الاقتراحات اغلبها بيتركن 
اغلب المشرفين انفيزبول وبيدخلوا بدون مشاركه رغم تواجدهم الدائم علي الفيس 
زمان قبل السمارت فون ما ينتشر 
كنا عارفين المشرف الفلاني بيدخل من الساعه كذا علشان شغله 
والمشرف الفلاني بيدخل يراقب بالليل 
وفلان من الاعضاء تعبان عايزين نروح نزوره 
دلوقتي المفروض مع  انتشار السمارت فون 
التواجد يزيد مش العكس 
احنا في وقت لما بنرن علي حد نسال عليه مش بيرد*_​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> _*بتكلميني وكاني مسئول عن اللي بيحصل
> انا لا بلمح ولا بجرح
> 
> يا عياد انا مقصدتش ابدا انك انت المسئول لكن انت بتعرف كل كبيرة وصغيرة هنا ما احنا كلنا عارفين ده  لما يدخل عياد يقول المحبة مفيش ويتكلم باللهجة الميئوس منها دى  وبنفس اللهجة اسمع رموز المنتدى بتتكلم انه المحبة اتبخرت ومفيش محبة يبقا لازم الكلام يكون اوضح ونقول بقا ايه الاسباب بالظبط  واللى شايف موقف حاصل  مش مظبوط نتناقش فيه مع الادارة
> ...



معاك حق  بس احنا لازم نحاول .. كتير من الناس قربت تزهق من الفيس وحوديته السخيفة وانا متأكدة ان المنتدى اهم بكتير من الفيس وعلشان كده بقول حرام يكون المنتدى بيتاخر بالشكل ده واحنا كلنا بنتفرج


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

مبادرة حلوة. الموضوع تم نشره في أعلى المنتدى وومكن نرسل إيميل لكل اعضاء المنتدى اذا لزم الامر

الرب يديم روح المحبة والتواصل بيننا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> مبادرة حلوة. الموضوع تم نشره في أعلى المنتدى وومكن نرسل إيميل لكل اعضاء المنتدى اذا لزم الامر
> 
> الرب يديم روح المحبة والتواصل بيننا



حلوه أوى الفكره ذى 
لو رساله افتقاد و محبه منك انت على الميل هيبقى شئء جميل طبعا 
فكره راوعا 
ربنا يديم المحبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

​*طالما هنتكلم بصراحة يبقى فى حاجات كتيررر ﻻزم تتغير 
واوﻻ تكميم اﻻفواه سيبوا كل واحد يعبر عن رايه 
كل واحد حر فى رأيه 
انا كتير بفتقد ناس غايبة عن طريق الميل او الفيس 
الرد بيبقى ادخل ليه فى مكان انا مش عارف اتكلم فيه براحتى 
او اقول رأيى ياريت اﻻدارة تعمل على حل الموضوع ده 
انا شايفة المنتدى بيفضى يوم عن يوم الروح الحلوة اللى فيه راحت 
رغم انها كانت احلى حاجة فيه 
ياريت نكسب اﻻعضاء مش نمشيهم 
المنتدى عمره ما هيقوم باﻻدارة لوحدها او اﻻعضاء لوحدهم 
ﻻزم الكل يخلى عليه شوية 
فى حاجات كتير غلط ومحتاجة تصحيح 
اتمنى انها تتغير ساعتها بس كل الغايبين هيرجعوا 

*


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طالما هنتكلم بصراحة يبقى فى حاجات كتيررر ﻻزم تتغير
> واوﻻ تكميم اﻻفواه سيبوا كل واحد يعبر عن رايه
> كل واحد حر فى رأيه
> انا كتير بفتقد ناس غايبة عن طريق الميل او الفيس
> ...




آخر موضوع اغلق في المنتدى كان قبل أكثر من أسبوعين وكان بسبب مشكلة.. ممكن يا اختي تدليني على مكان "تكميم الأفواه"؟ ممكن روابط هذه المواضيع حتى اعرف الخطأ اين واعرف تصحيحه؟ متى كممت فم لكِ او لأي شخص في هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> آخر موضوع اغلق في المنتدى كان قبل أكثر من أسبوعين وكان بسبب مشكلة.. ممكن يا اختي تدليني على مكان "تكميم الأفواه"؟ ممكن روابط هذه المواضيع حتى اعرف الخطأ اين واعرف تصحيحه؟ متى كممت فم لكِ او لأي شخص في هذا الموضوع؟


ﻻ انا مقدرش ادلك المفروض ان اﻻدارة اكتر حد عارفة ده 
لﻻسف تكميم اﻻفواه كتير بيبقى بغلق مواضيع هجيب روابطها ازاى ؟
ف  حاجة حضرتك مش واخد بالك منها 
ان لما حد بيقول رأيه فى موضوع معين 
هو بيبقى شايف ان وجهه نظره صح وغيره شايفها غلط 
ولو مشينا كدا يبقى محدش فينا هيقتنع برأى حد 
ﻻ انا فاهى متكممش ههههههه 
لما بعوز اقول راى بقوله


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ﻻ انا مقدرش ادلك المفروض ان اﻻدارة اكتر حد عارفة ده



يا أختي العزيزة في المسيح، الموضوع ليس موضع رمي اللوم الاخرين وليس موضوع مسابقة من يجد الخطأ الأول.
انت مشكورة تذكرين وجود مشكلة لست ملم بها وأطلب من حضرتك المساعدة وايصالي لهذه المواضيع التي اكمم فيها افواه الاخرين.
نعم المفروض اكون عارف في المشكلة بس إعتبريني شخص غبي  وغير متعلم ولا فاهم ولا أدرك ما يدور حولي. ساعديني وارشديني لروابط المواضيع حتى ارى المشكلة احاول اصلاحها واراسل الأعضاء المكممة افواهها واعتذر لهم عن تكميم الأفواه.



> لﻻسف تكميم اﻻفواه كتير بيبقى بغلق مواضيع هجيب روابطها ازاى ؟



الموضوع المغلق ظاهر لكل الأعضاء واي عضو او زائر يستطيع دخوله والتوصل لرابطه..
 


> ف  حاجة حضرتك مش واخد بالك منها
> ان لما حد بيقول رأيه فى موضوع معين
> هو بيبقى شايف ان وجهه نظره صح وغيره شايفها غلط
> ولو مشينا كدا يبقى محدش فينا هيقتنع برأى حد



بصراحة وبكل محبة واحترام لا اعرف علاقة هذا بموضوعنا.. نعم لكل شخص رأي معين في موضوع معين ولا يشترط ام تكون لنا نفس وجه النظر في كل شئ..



> ﻻ انا فاهى متكممش ههههههه
> لما بعوز اقول راى بقوله



نشكر الرب ان يدي الشريرة التي تكمم الأفواه لم تصب مواضيعك.

رجاء محبة من بقية الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا الموضوع. يا احبة يا غاليين، هل كممت افواه بعضكم؟ ممكن رابط اي موضوع كممت فيه فم شخص منكم؟ ممكن رابط موضوع كممت فيه فم اي شخص اخر في المنتدى؟

ساعدوني انا الحقير..


----------



## peace_86 (26 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> آخر موضوع اغلق في المنتدى كان قبل أكثر من أسبوعين وكان بسبب مشكلة.. ممكن يا اختي تدليني على مكان "تكميم الأفواه"؟ ممكن روابط هذه المواضيع حتى اعرف الخطأ اين واعرف تصحيحه؟ متى كممت فم لكِ او لأي شخص في هذا الموضوع؟



*إسمحلي أرد بالنيابة عن رورو ..
هي تتكلم بشكل عام ..
آخر سنتين المواضيع تتقفل وأعضاء مهمين طردوهم وتم فصل عضويتهم..
المفروض أي عضو يوصل عدد مشاركاته أكثر من 2000 مانطرده بسهولة إنما نعطيه أكثر من فرصة إحتراماً لتعبه ومجهوده في المنتدى..
عندي إسمين مفصولين.. لو بس إدارة المنتدى تقبل ان ترجعهم:smi420:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*روك في  " لوحه تحكم الاداره "
هل ده ليه علاقق بالموضوع 
ممكن يكون بيبعت رساله لكل اعضاء المنتدي ؟
هتبقي لفته جامده وليها نتيجه هايله 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

> يا أختي العزيزة في المسيح، الموضوع ليس موضع رمي اللوم الاخرين وليس موضوع مسابقة من يجد الخطأ الأول.
> انت مشكورة تذكرين وجود مشكلة لست ملم بها وأطلب من حضرتك المساعدة وايصالي لهذه المواضيع التي اكمم فيها افواه الاخرين.
> نعم المفروض اكون عارف في المشكلة بس إعتبريني شخص غبي  وغير متعلم ولا فاهم ولا أدرك ما يدور حولي. ساعديني وارشديني لروابط المواضيع حتى ارى المشكلة احاول اصلاحها واراسل الأعضاء المكممة افواهها واعتذر لهم عن تكميم الأفواه.


*وانا بقولك لحضرتك على مشكلة موجودة بالفعل 
مطلوب اجيب روابط ؟ معتقدش انى فاكرة اصلا المواضيع فى اى قسم 
بس اصحاب المواضيع دى اكيد بعد ما يشوفوا ده 
اكيد هيقولوا *

*وانا مش داخلة حرب انا داخلة اقول رأيى فى مشكلة موجودة فى المنتدى *
* وبقوله علشان نصلحها مش علشان انا غاوية اقول كدا وخلاص *​


> الموضوع المغلق ظاهر لكل الأعضاء واي عضو او زائر يستطيع دخوله والتوصل لرابطه..


  *اه موجود متفقين بس دى مواضيع كتير 
واغلبيتها فى الاسئلة والاجوبة 
اظن اللى بيدخل يسال ده داخل لهدف انه 
يعرف حاجة هو مش عارفها 
*​ 



> بصراحة وبكل محبة واحترام لا اعرف علاقة هذا بموضوعنا.. نعم لكل شخص رأي معين في موضوع معين ولا يشترط ام تكون لنا نفس وجه النظر في كل شئ..


*ليه علاقة طبعا ماهو ده السبب الاول فى الخلاف وبيخلى المشرف 
يقفل الموضوع او يحذفه علشان شايف ان الرد غلط او الراى 
*​




> نشكر الرب ان يدي الشريرة التي تكمم الأفواه لم تصب مواضيعك.


 *حضرتك اخدت الموضوع بشكل شخصى اوووى 
انا مقصدش حد بعينه انا بتكلم على العامة 
وعلى فكرة المشاكل دى بتبقى اغلبيتها مع المشرفين مش مع حضرتك *​



> رجاء محبة من بقية الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا الموضوع. يا احبة يا غاليين، هل كممت افواه بعضكم؟ ممكن رابط اي موضوع كممت فيه فم شخص منكم؟ ممكن رابط موضوع كممت فيه فم اي شخص اخر في المنتدى؟
> 
> ساعدوني انا الحقير..


*طيب تمااام اووووى 
ياريت كلا واحد او واحدة حاسيين باى حاجة مضايقاهم او تصرف حصل معاهم يدخلوا يردوا ويقولوا اللى مضايقهم 
*

*عاوزة اقول لحضرتك حاجة اخيرة 
اى حد بيدخل يرد هنا على مشكلة موجودة 
هو مش هدفه انه يطلع حد غلط من الادارة 
هو شايف حاجة بتبعد الاعضاء والادارة عن بعض 
وبتبعد الاعضاء عن المنتدى 
مافيش هدف شخصى ورا ده 
يعنى انا مش داخلة اتكلم علشان حد معين او بأسمه 

سلام المسيح *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> متى كممت فم لكِ او لأي شخص في هذا الموضوع؟



*[FONT=&quot]فين موضوعى ( المسكوت عنه ) حذفته لية ؟:closedeye*​​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *إسمحلي أرد بالنيابة عن رورو ..
> هي تتكلم بشكل عام ..
> آخر سنتين المواضيع تتقفل وأعضاء مهمين طردوهم وتم فصل عضويتهم..
> المفروض أي عضو يوصل عدد مشاركاته أكثر من 2000 مانطرده بسهولة إنما نعطيه أكثر من فرصة إحتراماً لتعبه ومجهوده في المنتدى..
> عندي إسمين مفصولين.. لو بس إدارة المنتدى تقبل ان ترجعهم:smi420:*




حبيبي بيس، الموضوع ليس هواية او ترفيه عن النفس ان اطرد واغلق واكمم الأفواه. بكل صراحة انا لست انسان مريض نفسياً فارغ بدون اشغال طول يومي اجول المنتدى لدي اطرد واقفل واحذف واكمم الأفواه.
نعم هناك كم عضو طردوا.. لكن لأسباب بين أطراف ومشاكل لست انا ضلع فيها أصلاً.

المنتدى فيه 120 الف عضو وكل الموقوفين في المنتدى لا يشكلون اكثر من 1 بالمئة. 
يعني 1200 عضو. ما يقارب ال 900 هي عضويات سبام واغراق واعلانات وروبوتات
من ال 300 الباقية ما يقارب ال 90 بالمئة مسلمين مسجلين بعضويات مكررة.
يعني الأعضاء الموقوفين المسيحيين لا يتجاوز عددهم بحدود ال 15 عضو.. 15 عضو خلال 8 سنين من حياة المنتدى.. 15 عضو خلال 8 سنين يا صديقي..

لو وجدت اي مؤسسة في العالم ديني كانت ام غير دينية، لو وجدت اي منتدى بالعالم بحجم منتدانا ديني كان ام غير ديني، بعدد اقل من 15 "مشكلة" مع أعضاء او عاملين او زبائن فانا مستعد ان اترك الأدارة واعطيها لك او لأي شخص آخر.

ومع ذلك انا لا انكر انه من هؤلاء ال 15 الموقوفين ممكن ان اكون أخطأت بحقهم ومستعد ان اصحح خطأي معهم وأعتذر لهم وأعيدهم للمنتدى. ارسلي الأسماء التي ببالك وانا خدامك وخدام الكل..

سلام المسيح


----------



## peace_86 (26 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فين موضوعى ( المسكوت عنه ) حذفته لية ؟:closedeye*​​[/FONT]



*أمان ربي أمان !! :w00t:*


*وصل البرنس.. عبود هو مثال حي على عدم وجود مرونة في قوانين المنتدى ..
مع إني بختلف معاه بنسبة 75% .. بس أنا مع حرية الأراء طالما أنها لا تخدش الحياء ولا تغلط على أحد وبدون أي نوع من الشتائم ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> ممكن يكون بيبعت رساله لكل اعضاء المنتدي ؟
> هتبقي لفته جامده وليها نتيجه هايله
> *​


*لوحة الأدارة فى المنتدى فيها أمكانيات جبارة
يعنى يقدر يبعت للأعضاء عن طريق أيميلات رسالة مجمعة
يدخل على الأعضاء والمجموعات ويرسل
وفيه اللوحة بتاعة تنبيه الأعضاء غير النشيطين ...وهكذا
أمكانيات كتيرة وسهلة ...عايزة شوية وقت فقط 
*​


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فين موضوعى ( المسكوت عنه ) حذفته لية ؟:closedeye*​​[/FONT]



اها يبقى الموضوع مرتب ومنسق :t9:

موضوعك يسيئ "للعقل المسيحي".
الإساءات المبطنة للمسيحية لا تندرج تحت بند التعبير عن الرأي. المنتدى هنا منتدى مسيحي تبشيري لا مكان له لمثل هذه المواضيع.

اذا كان هذا يعتبر تكميم أفواه، فهل حذف مواضيع السب والتشم أيضاً تكميم افواه؟ هل ينطبق نفس الشئ مع المواضيع الغير أخلاقية؟ ماذا عن المواضيع الطائفية؟

لنحذف الإشراف والقوانين لكي لا نكمم افواه الآخرين ونترك المنتدى يكون ساحة مسبة وشتيمة ولا اخلاقية لغرض ان لا نكمم فم هذا او ذلك حتى لو كان في الموضوع تقليل بالمسيح و تهميش للكتاب المقدس ومسخرة بالمسيحية.. الإيمان والمسيح والكتاب المقدس والكنيسة كلها فداء لحق التعبير عن الرأي وعدم تكميم الأفواه..

رحمتك يا رب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2014)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوعك يسيئ "للعقل المسيحي".
> ...


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *مسئ لماذا ولمن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> > وكمان أساءات مبطنة للمسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> > لاتعليق طبعا
> >
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > مسئ للمسيحية وللمسيحي الذي يرد على الشبهات وتصويره بأنه انسان مغيب بدون عقل او منطق لا يسمع ما يقوله الاخرين ولا لديه سوى التكرار كالابله..
> ...





My Rock قال:


> *وقلت قبلها* .......
> *[FONT=&quot]ولا يَرِدْ على ذهن أحد من المؤمنين أن هناك مايُسمى بثقافة الأختلاف[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]برجاء ألا تتهمنى أمام أحد أتهامات جزافية مُرسلة
> [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]خاصة فى ظل غياب النص[/FONT]*​





My Rock قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > *حضرتك لم تقرأ الموضوع ....
> ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يوليو 2014)

شوفتوا ولعت ازاي هههههههههههه موضوع 3 صفحات بقي سبعه اهو بنعمه ربنا.... هههههههههههه هحسد روحي

اخي عبود منورنا بنورك يا غالي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > قسيحي الذي يُجيب على الاسئلة وعلى أيمانه الذي هو ينبوعه فهناك مشكلة حقيقية في طريقة مخاطبتك للآخر.
> ...


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (26 يوليو 2014)

*هُوَذَا مَا أَحْسَنَ وَمَا أَجْمَلَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ الإِخْوَةُ مَعًا!*
*أشتقنا الى من رحل فنقول له ... عود*​*لو نسيتنا فلا تنسى أعطينا للرب ... وعود*
*نعطي وقتاً ونظهر حباً وبشارته بلا... حدود*
* فطريق الرب وبابه لازال مفتوح وغير ... مسدود*​*فعود يابعيد  لحب الرب يسوع ولتكن بوعده ... موعود*​ 
*أضم صوت أشتياقي مع كل الأخوة وأقول لهم أرجعوا محبه الرب تناديكم من جديد*
* الرب يباركك أختي العزيزة ويعوض تعب محبتك للجميع والرب يستجيب آمين .*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أحزننى بشدة أنك تغافلت عن هذه العبارة*​​[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى تقع فى منتصف الأقتباس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو لا يدرى لِمَ هى محظورة من الأساس ؟!!![/FONT]*
​




*[FONT=&quot]فالله لم يحظر على أحد لا سؤال ولا أستسفار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن شمسه تشرق على الأبرار والأشرار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لماذا أغفلتها ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخللت بالمعنى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ 














​[/FONT]


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> انا فعلا صبرت عليهم كتير جدااا
> *وعشانهم بدخل قليل اوى اشوفهم موجودين ولا لاء
> وبقفل تانى المنتدى*



انت قلت شيء انا قلته للأكثرية لكن لا مجيب...
الذي قلته حضرتك اخي سموره بالفطرة 

انما هو سبب من الاسباب

واعني مثلاً:

انت تحاول الدخول لكنك قبل ان تدخل تنظر الى الموجودين ترى 5 او 6 اشخاص فتقول في قلبك او سرك (سأزهق ما فيش حد بالمنتدى )تروح ماشي وهكذا دواليك انا وانت والاكثرية..

بينما بالفعل ممكن يكون هناك اكثر من عشرين شخص وانت لا تراهم بسبب ميزة التخفي...

ميزة التخفي بدون ان ندري ساهمت الى حد كبير في ضرب المنتدى وشله...

بالاضافة الى العوامل الاخرى التى سبقني اليها الاخوة والاخوات...


=======
تانيا الاكثرية ترد  على المواضيع بواسطة التقييمات اي الكلام الذي تريد قوله بالرد
يقولونه او يردون بالموضوع داخل التقييم

للذي لا يعرف (ان جوجول يجلب الاعضاء الجدد بواسطة  المواضيع وبواسطة الردود)

حتى ان الردود بعض الاحيان اهم من الموضوع نفسه لانه لو الموضوع منقول

(جوجل يأخذ الزائر الى صاحبه الاصلي وممكن يكون بغير منتدى او على الفيس الى اخره..



خلاصة :
الرد مهم جداً داخل الموضوع وليس داخل التقييم لأن جوجل لا يستطيع قرائته واخذه من داخل التقييم..

وهذا شيء تقني يعرفه الزعيم

اخيراً الرب يبارك الجميع ويبارك المنتدى


==================

هذا مثل هنا الان بعد كتابة هذه المشاركة لرأيته وصورته

انظروا الصورة

3 من الاعضاء

*وما فيش غير كليمو ظاهر
هذا ضرر كبير صدقوني*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

*كلامك مهم كليمو وصح جداااا
بس اللى بيحب يبقى متخفى يعمل ايه بقى ؟؟ *​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كلامك مهم كليمو وصح جداااا
> بس اللى بيحب يبقى متخفى يعمل ايه بقى ؟؟ *​



طيب يا ستي
نخفى كلنا شو رأيك..
ونطلب من الزعيم انه يعمم التخفي على حى الاعضاء النشطين
وحتى على الجدد
رأيك ما سيجري؟؟؟

اكيد نحوالهاوية...

على سيرة كلمة الهاوية عجبتني
هابقى اعمل قصيدة بها العنوان
*نحو الهاوية..
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

*احنا مالنا بقى اتعودنا على الخاصية دى خلاص 
الكلام ده كان من الاول هههههههههه 
وبعدين االاعضاء عارفين موضوع التخفى وبيبان كام واحد متواجد بالرقم 
حتى لو اللى ظاهر كام اسم 
ام الزوار بقى مش هيهتم بعدد الاعضاء اد ما هيهتم بالمواضيع اللى فى المنتدى 
وفى انتظار القصيدة الجديدة 

*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2014)

الزائر لو شاف اعضاء بالمنتدى كتير اكيد ها يسجل لانه سيقول في قرارة نفسه هنا في ناس كتير يعني

هاستفيد
وهاتسلى
الى اخره


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> الزائر لو شاف اعضاء بالمنتدى كتير اكيد ها يسجل لانه سيقول في قرارة نفسه هنا في ناس كتير يعني
> 
> هاستفيد
> وهاتسلى
> الى اخره


*وجــــــــهــــــــــــــــة نــظــــــــــــــــــــر بـــرضـــــــــــوا 
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

وجهة نظر سليمة كليمو بعتقد محدش قبل كده انتبه لكده 
فعلا التخفى ده ممكن يشعر الواحد بانه لوحده والمنتدى فاضى هيدخل يعمل ايه 
مش عارفة ازاى بتكونوا متخفيين لسه مجربتهاش ولا مرة ولا عارفة احساس الواحد بيكون ازاى ههههههه بس اكيد فى سبب ما بيخليكم تكونوا متخفيين واذا مكنش فبلاش ادخلوا اون لاين  مش هنخسر شىء 
شكرا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> وجهة نظر سليمة كليمو بعتقد محدش قبل كده انتبه لكده
> فعلا التخفى ده ممكن يشعر الواحد بانه لوحده والمنتدى فاضى هيدخل يعمل ايه
> مش عارفة ازاى بتكونوا متخفيين لسه مجربتهاش ولا مرة ولا عارفة احساس الواحد بيكون ازاى ههههههه بس اكيد فى سبب ما بيخليكم تكونوا متخفيين واذا مكنش فبلاش ادخلوا اون لاين  مش هنخسر شىء
> شكرا كليمو




ها قولك بعض الاسباب

لو دخلتي وانتي متخفية اي بروفايل 
لا تتركي اثر 
فقط المشرف يستطيع ان يراكِ انما باقي الاعضاء ونزولاً لا

تانيا بيدخل المواضيع ظانا منه اننا لا نعرف اين هو
اولا المشرف يراه عادي
تانياً 
المنتدى يكتب بان هناك عضو متخفي داخل الموضوع ههههههههههههه

الى اخره
المهم يبقى اعضاء عشان ندخل بروفايلاتهم مستقبلا

ههههههههههههه

اللي خايف على المنتدى يظهر حالا
هههههههههه
والا
باي الظاهر ما فيش حد بالمنتدى
انا ماشي لما ها شوف ناس كتيرة هارجع هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2014)

*عجبنى جداااااا كلامك يا **kalimooo*
*أنت صح ...وأنا ياما أنتقدت ظاهرة الأنفزة *
*لكن لا حياه لمن تُنادى *

*[FONT=&quot]دونا نبيل *​*[FONT=&quot]... متواجدة ( متأنفزة على طول ) وهى من قامت بتثبيت الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا أنها لم تضع حرفاً واحداً داخله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُرى ما هو السبب ؟ [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يطرح منكم أحد موضوع ( ميرى نعيم ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العزيز ماى روك ...حضرتك جانبك الصواب فى معالجة هذا الموضوع 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
​*[FONT=&quot]الموضوع كان كله تهريج وضحك بين الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تدخلك بطريقة عصبية أدى الى أختفاء واحدة من أنشط الأعضاء فى منتدانا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا واثق من حكمتك وأخلاقك فى معالجة تقدير خاطئ غير المقصود [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

صدقنى مهما كانت الاسباب اللى بيحب حد بيحب يتواصل معاه ويكون معاه علطول
ولأننا اخوات وبتجمعنا المحبة هنا لازم نكون كلنا شايفين بعض ومونسين بعض 
مش عاوزة اظلم حد اكيد لكل واحد اسبابه لكن لو عرفنا انه حاجة زى كده سبب من عدة اسباب مطفشة الناس المفروض فورا كله يدخل  اون لاين

لو كل واحد قال زيك كده يا كليمو يبقا كلنا هنمشى اللى بيتواجد فى المنتدى بيكون عنده انتماء له حتى لو فضل اعد لوحده  !!
اقسام المنتدى فيها كنوووز لو كل واحد دخل وانشغل بالتفتيش عن الكنوز دى مش هتشعر بأنك لوحدك وزهقت وعاوز تمشى  جرب ومش هتخسر


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يطرح منكم أحد موضوع ( ميرى نعيم ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العزيز ماى روك ...حضرتك جانبك الصواب فى معالجة هذا الموضوع
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> ...



اهلا استاذ عبود منور الدنيا

انا طرحته صدقنى فى تانى مشاركة ليا هنا تقريبا  
ودى كانت مشاركتى


هبدء بنفسى اولا انا شايفة الادارة فى موقف معين اتعاملت بشكل متعسف وجارح مع عضوة غالية علينا جدا كانت بتتواجد معانا بشكل مستمر طوال ساعات اليوم ومجتهدة ونشيطة ويوم محصل موقف من مشرفة حذفتلها موضوع 
عملت موضوع بخفة دم كعتاب علشان تعرف سبب حذف موضوعها والرد من المشرفة والادارة ممكن يكون زعلها اعتقد هى مغلطتش لما عاتبت بالشكل المرح ده ده كان الموضوع كله مرح فى مرح مكنش فى داعى ابدا يكون الرد بالشكل ده

وده موقف اتسبب فى غياب انشط عضوة كانت متواجدة معانا فى المنتدى مارى نعيم

انا حضرت الموقف وتابعته لو حد شاف موقف تانى فيه تعسف وسبب لغياب اخواتنا من المنتدى يقوله ونشوف راى الادارة ايه !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مش عاوزة اظلم حد اكيد لكل واحد اسبابه لكن لو عرفنا انه حاجة زى كده سبب من عدة اسباب مطفشة الناس المفروض فورا كله يدخل  اون لاين


*ماينفعش يا سول أنى أكون موجود جوه صفحة
وألاقى عضو أو مشرف متخفى وموجود تحت 
طيب لية انت تشوفنى وأنا مش شايفك ؟
يعنى أسميها أية دى ؟؟؟ ....هتزعلوا لو قلت لأنى صريح والصراحة بتضايقنا 
أنتى عارفة أن المشرف شايف كمان الـ IP بتاعى
وعارف انا قاعد فى أنهين منطقة ؟:t33:
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماينفعش يا سول أنى أكون موجود جوه صفحة
> وألاقى عضو أو مشرف متخفى وموجود تحت
> طيب لية انت تشوفنى وأنا مش شايفك ؟
> يعنى أسميها أية دى ؟؟؟ ....هتزعلوا لو قلت لأنى صريح والصراحة بتضايقنا
> ...



بصراحة يا استاذ عبود هو مينفعش وزوئيا كمان ميصحش

لو هنتكلم على الاعضاء فمينفعش ابقا انا ظاهرة ليك وانت متخفى منى  هى ملهاش وصف تانى غير كده 
اما لو على المشرفين فده يعنى انه المشرف ده مكبر دماغه ومش عاوز يقوم بدوره لانه ممكن اوى اكون انا فى موقف وبدور على مشرف ومش هعرف موجود او لا .. الصراحة مبتزعلش  لو كانت على حق المشرف اللى بيدخل اوف لاين دا بيدلع والعضو اللى بيدخل اوف لاين دا مبيحبش المنتدى ومش همه المنتدى باللى فيه  ده رأيى بكل صراحة ووضوح


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> صدقنى مهما كانت الاسباب اللى بيحب حد بيحب يتواصل معاه ويكون معاه علطول





soul & life قال:


> ولأننا اخوات وبتجمعنا المحبة هنا لازم نكون كلنا شايفين بعض ومونسين بعض
> مش عاوزة اظلم حد اكيد لكل واحد اسبابه لكن لو عرفنا انه حاجة زى كده سبب من عدة اسباب مطفشة الناس المفروض فورا كله يدخل اون لاين
> 
> لو كل واحد قال زيك كده يا كليمو يبقا كلنا هنمشى اللى بيتواجد فى المنتدى بيكون عنده انتماء له حتى لو فضل اعد لوحده !!
> اقسام المنتدى فيها كنوووز لو كل واحد دخل وانشغل بالتفتيش عن الكنوز دى مش هتشعر بأنك لوحدك وزهقت وعاوز تمشى جرب ومش هتخسر


 

كلامك منتهى الرقة والجمال لكن ؟؟؟
====

تقعدي وحدك يوم اتنين تلاتة شهر شهرين
وبعدين؟؟

متأكد ها تملي خصوصاً لو زاد الرحيل

ها تقوليلي نضحي عشان المنتدى اكيد
كلام بردو جميل وشاعري 

انما بالنهاية عارفة رأيي

خصوصاً ان هناك مغريات مهمة وبدون رقيب اولها الفيس

ها تقولي نضحي عشان نلقي كلمة الرب

هناك من سيقول لكِ!!!

طيب مانا هالقيها على الفيس

رأيي
اننا نعمل الصح وبعدها لو لم نأخذ نتيجة نكون قد فعلنا ما علينا فعله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا حضرت الموقف وتابعته لو حد شاف موقف تانى فيه تعسف وسبب لغياب اخواتنا من المنتدى يقوله ونشوف راى الادارة ايه !!



*[FONT=&quot]الحذف *​*[FONT=&quot]والغلق بدون أسباب ( الرؤية الشخصية للمشرف أو الأدارة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً بيكون الغلق لأن المشرف ( مش فاضى ) ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو سبب تراكمات فى نفوس الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طيب قولى لى أنتى هكتب تانى أزاى وأضمن أن موضوعى يلقى قبولاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لدى العزيز روك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو يُفتش فى ضميرى ومابين السطور ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ألغى فكرى وتوجهى وآرائى وخبراتى وتجاربى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أجل ( المحلسة ) للأدارة أو نفاق الأعضاء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2014)

ما تنسوش ايضاً شيء تاني مهم
هو ان نرد داخل الموضوع نفسه لا ان يكون الرد داخل التقييم

كما قلت سابقاً:

الرد اهم من الموضوع لو كان الموضوع منقول
لأنه الذي يأتي بالزوار هو جوجل
وجوجل لا يستطيع القراءة داخل التقاييم


----------



## soul & life (27 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الحذف *​*[FONT=&quot]والغلق بدون أسباب ( الرؤية الشخصية للمشرف أو الأدارة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً بيكون الغلق لأن المشرف ( مش فاضى ) ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو سبب تراكمات فى نفوس الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]طيب قولى لى أنتى هكتب تانى أزاى وأضمن أن موضوعى يلقى قبولاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لدى العزيز روك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو يُفتش فى ضميرى ومابين السطور ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ألغى فكرى وتوجهى وآرائى وخبراتى وتجاربى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من أجل ( المحلسة ) للأدارة أو نفاق الأعضاء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]




لا طبعا محدش يقدر يعمل كده ابدا اذا مكنش الانسان مننا صاحب رأى حر 
ويعبر عن رأيه بطريقته واسلوبه فملهاش لازمة اصلا نكتب خلينا نسمع ونقرا ونقول امين .. وصدقنى محدش هنا ابدا ممكن يكون ده هدفه
بس انت تقدر تقول ساعات الواحد فى لحظات التجلى وهو بيكتب  بيكتب بكل جوارحه فالناتج بيكون بالنسبة ليك انت امر فى غاية الوضوح والسلاسة لانك انت اللى كاتبه ومترجم كل ما يحتويه

  بالنسبة للاخر ممكن يكون شايفه برؤية تانيه
وظاهر له معنى مختبىء بين مفرداتك  
وده اللى لاحظته فى اخر موضوع لحضرتك لما كتبت فيه بحرية وطلاااقة ههههه 
من وجهة نظرك ده رايك بصراحة بحتة بدون تجميل

 من وجهة نظر روك انها فى ايحاءات بانك بتقلل من شخصية المؤمن وقدرته على الاستيعاب والادراك 
فى الاخر احنا واثقين جدا ان  مصلحة المنتدى  تهمك وتهم روك وتهمنا كلنا 
الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية ..
وسول ولايف بيسلموا عليك :smil12:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> *من وجهة نظر روك*انها فى ايحاءات بانك بتقلل من شخصية المؤمن وقدرته على الاستيعاب والادراك
> فى الاخر احنا واثقين جدا ان  مصلحة المنتدى  تهمك وتهم روك وتهمنا كلنا
> الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية ..
> وسول ولايف بيسلموا عليك :smil12:


*وأنا أحترم جداً وجهة نظر روك ...
لكن هل وجهة النظر يتم التعبير عنها بحذف الرأى الآخر ؟؟؟ وأخراس من يتكلم ؟
أم بالمناقشة وطرح الحجة بالحجة والرأى بالرأى ومواجهة الفكر بالفكر ؟!!

أومال انت فاتح المنتدى العام ليييية ؟؟؟
عشان ننقل مواضيع ؟ والا علشان تبادل الآراء الحُرة ؟
علشان نتحاور مع بعض كأعضاء ...وألا علشان نقول لبعض الرب يباركك - باركك الرب ؟؟؟

أنا معرفش أنافق حد ولا أمسح جوخ لحد 
يبقى الأحسن أنى أسكت وأتابع المنتدى قارئ وأنتهينا 
ولا حد يزعل منى ولا أزعل حد ...على أية يعنى ؟





*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]انا كدة قلت كل اللى عندى ...لأن دة حقهم علىَّ كعضو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز ياخد بيها ياخد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى مش عايز ...هو حر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لآزم يعرفوا أننا شركاء نجاح هذا المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد أسماء بتواقيع وصور رمزية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نسيت أشكر ( أنت شبعى ) على موضوعها الجميل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلام للجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## روزا فكري (27 يوليو 2014)

موضوع جميل ياميرا
ويارب كل الاعضاء الغايبين يرجعوا لبيتهم التاني
ويطمنونا عليهم​


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يوليو 2014)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رومية 10: 15- 13 
+ لان كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص.
+ فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به.
وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به.وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز.
+ وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا.
كما هو مكتوب ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات.

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2014)

هناك مزاجية في التعامل مع المواضيع، عندي مشاركات محذوفة وآخر مغلق في الأخبار تحت عنوان: "فلسطين تنتفض" ، طبعاً مع مواضيع ذات علاقة أغلقها المشرف لأنه على خلاف مع غزة ، والمواقف الإنسانية يبدو أنها تخضع لمعايير بشرية. وتجنّباً للمواجهة غير المتكافئة بيني وبين المشرف، ولجوئي لأحد أعضاء الإدارة والتي قامت بنصحي بنصيحة أعترف أنني لم أقبلها لعلمي المسبق (ومن باب خبرة سابقة) أنني سأرد خائباً. ثم قمت بفتح موضوع في العام في ذات السياق، لأنني أعرف أن أهل فلسطين والأردن وكثير من سوريا ولبنان تقف اليوم مع فلسطين وأهل غزة بعيداً عن الإعتبارات السياسية.  

هناك أمر آخر، وبعد أن تظن أنك أصبحت جزءاً من المكان، ويزداد نشاطك وحماستك. فأول مرة بتم فصلك، وأنتَ تعرف أنك لم تخطيء، وأنك شخص محترم، لا تخرج العيبة من فمك. ومن ثم تنفصل ثاني مرة ، وثالث مرة لمدة ستة أشهر، تدرك أنك شخص غير مرغوب فيه، لذلك تقلل من الدخول إلى أن يُصبح الأمر إعتيادي. ولكن بعض الأشخاص يُرجعونك إلى المكان. ومع ذلك تعود وإنما ليس بذات الحماسة السابقة، حتى مرات تكون متواجد دون أن تتفاعل، وربما هذا الأمر السيء.

وأخيراً، وبالرغم من كل المشاعر السلبية التي تنتابنا بين فترة وأخرى، إلّا أن هذا المكان وُجِدَ للخدمة، وهو مصدر للإجابة، أي نعم الفيسبوك وباقي مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي بدأت تحل مكان المنتديات، إلّا أنها ليست كفيلة بأن تقدّم الإجابات الشافية للتساؤلات والأفكار ... هذا المكان أعطاني فرصة كبيرة لتصل الكلمة للمئات من الأشخاص، وأنا أدين له أنه فتح لي مجال لأقرأ وأبحث وأطوّر نفسي. لذلك، مشاركتك حتى ولو لم تجد تفاعل كما السابق قد تكون إجابة لشخص ما يبحث عن سؤال.


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> هناك مزاجية في التعامل مع المواضيع، عندي مشاركات محذوفة وآخر مغلق في الأخبار تحت عنوان: "فلسطين تنتفض" ، طبعاً مع مواضيع ذات علاقة أغلقها المشرف لأنه على خلاف مع غزة ، والمواقف الإنسانية يبدو أنها تخضع لمعايير بشرية. وتجنّباً للمواجهة غير المتكافئة بيني وبين المشرف، ولجوئي لأحد أعضاء الإدارة والتي قامت بنصحي بنصيحة أعترف أنني لم أقبلها لعلمي المسبق (ومن باب خبرة سابقة) أنني سأرد خائباً. ثم قمت بفتح موضوع في العام في ذات السياق، لأنني أعرف أن أهل فلسطين والأردن وكثير من سوريا ولبنان تقف اليوم مع فلسطين وأهل غزة بعيداً عن الإعتبارات السياسية.
> 
> هناك أمر آخر، وبعد أن تظن أنك أصبحت جزءاً من المكان، ويزداد نشاطك وحماستك. فأول مرة بتم فصلك، وأنتَ تعرف أنك لم تخطيء، وأنك شخص محترم، لا تخرج العيبة من فمك. ومن ثم تنفصل ثاني مرة ، وثالث مرة لمدة ستة أشهر، تدرك أنك شخص غير مرغوب فيه، لذلك تقلل من الدخول إلى أن يُصبح الأمر إعتيادي. ولكن بعض الأشخاص يُرجعونك إلى المكان. ومع ذلك تعود وإنما ليس بذات الحماسة السابقة، حتى مرات تكون متواجد دون أن تتفاعل، وربما هذا الأمر السيء.
> 
> وأخيراً، وبالرغم من كل المشاعر السلبية التي تنتابنا بين فترة وأخرى، إلّا أن هذا المكان وُجِدَ للخدمة، وهو مصدر للإجابة، أي نعم الفيسبوك وباقي مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي بدأت تحل مكان المنتديات، إلّا أنها ليست كفيلة بأن تقدّم الإجابات الشافية للتساؤلات والأفكار ... هذا المكان أعطاني فرصة كبيرة لتصل الكلمة للمئات من الأشخاص، وأنا أدين له أنه فتح لي مجال لأقرأ وأبحث وأطوّر نفسي. لذلك، مشاركتك حتى ولو لم تجد تفاعل كما السابق قد تكون إجابة لشخص ما يبحث عن سؤال.


بغض النظر عن من المخطىء ومن المصيب زميلى الغالى
الا انة من المفترض ان يخضع كل قسم الى لائحة تنظم عملة
الاجدر ان تعترض على عدم مرونة قوانيين القسم اكثر من اعتراضك على اشخاص
حسب قوانين القسم يرى الشخص مالة وما علية


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2014)

انا شخصيا ارى ان المنتدى بيتى الاول على الانترنت بلا منازع
الفيس بوك لم يحظى ولن يحظى بما يمثلة المنتدى عندى
اة من الممكن ان ياخذ وقت اطول فى التصفح نتيجة غزارة  وكثرة المشاركين لكنى اتكلم عن حالة شعو رية اولا واخيرا


----------



## peace_86 (28 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> حبيبي بيس، الموضوع ليس هواية او ترفيه عن النفس ان اطرد واغلق واكمم الأفواه. بكل صراحة انا لست انسان مريض نفسياً فارغ بدون اشغال طول يومي اجول المنتدى لدي اطرد واقفل واحذف واكمم الأفواه.
> نعم هناك كم عضو طردوا.. لكن لأسباب بين أطراف ومشاكل لست انا ضلع فيها أصلاً.
> 
> المنتدى فيه 120 الف عضو وكل الموقوفين في المنتدى لا يشكلون اكثر من 1 بالمئة.
> ...



*إلى الأخ العزيز والغالي جداً روك ..
شكراً لإيضاحك الأرقام التي لم أكن أعرفها ..
صحيح أنك أوقفت 15 عضوية مسيحي في المنتدى من ضمن عشرات الآلاف المسيحيين المشاركين.
لكن تذكر العبرة ليست في الأرقام ولا في النسبة أو التناسب..
يوجد أعضاء (وسأعطيك أمثلة بعد شوي) لهم مشاركات تخطت ال10000 وفجأة نراهم مفصولين بالمنتدى.
طيب أليس هذا ظلم؟ أوكي هو غلط مرة.. مرتين.. ثلاثة .. عشرة!!!
هل يستحق أن نفصل عضويته لمجرد أنه أخطأ عشرة مرات؟
هل نسينا كيف أن هذا العضو تعب معنا في المنتدى وأخذنا من وقته ومجهوده؟
وحتى إن كان لم يسمع الكلام .. لكن فكرة فصل العضوية تعتبر غير عادلة بالمرة..
أقصى ما يمكن فعله هو تنبيهه أول مرة وبعدين فصل عضويته لمدة 24 ساعة. وإن كرر الخطأ إفصل عضويته مرة أخرى ل24 ساعة أخرى أما لو كان الخطأ كبير فعقوبته هي فصل عضويته لأسبوع بالكثير.. وأكيد هو سيتعلم وبالذات لو كان مسيحي ويخاف على سمعة المنتدى..

الموضوع صدقني ليس مخالفة قوانين..
فإن كانت على قوانين.. فصدقني سيكون معظمنا (إن لم يكن كلنا) عميان وعرجان..
فنصيحة سيدنا المسيح هي بأن نقلع أعيننا ونقطع أذرعنا إن كانت سبباً "لمخالفة" وصاياه ..
لكن الإنسان يستاهل أن تكون له فرصة واثنان وعشرة.. بل قل: سبعة سبعين مرة..

أنا سأعطيك مثالين على عضوين مهمين في هذا المنتدى قد تم فصلهم بلا رجعة وهذا ظلم كبير لأنهما أعطيا من مجهودهم الكبير لإثراء مواضيع المنتدى..

الأول: الأنطاكي
http://arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=102134

الثاني: Strident
http://arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=68698

أطالب وبكل محبة أن تعيد العضوية للأخوين الذان أنفقا الكثير من الجهد والوقت والتعب للمشاركة وإن كنا نختلف معهم..
ربما سيعودان للمنتدى على مضض ولن تكون هناك رغبة في مشاركة المزيد.. لكن يوم بعد يوم..
شهر بعد شهر..
ستجدهم يتفاعلان بالمنتدى..

طبعاً هذان مثالان على أشخاص أنا قرأت لهم.. وأكيد هناك غيرهم من توقفت عضويتهم لأسباب معدودة رغم مشاركاتهم ومواضيعهم الكثيرة..

إلى العزيز روك ..
أنا أجلس في المنتدى وفي الفيسبوك 50-50 .. لا أفضل موقع على آخر..
لكن مايميز الفيسبوك هو المساحة التي من الممكن أن يكتب الفيسبوكي كل مايريده دون رقيب.
لكن في المنتدى صحيح لازم يتبع القوانين... لكن ياريت لو تكون القوانين مرنة شوي!!

طيب أنا أعطيك اقتراحات بسيطة وأرجو من سادة المشرفين بأن تتحاوروا فيها.
1- السماح بالإسهاب في المواضيع.. طبيعي جداً لما تفتح موضوع تتفتح معاها مواضيع أخرى.. ثم يكتب المشرف: يرجى عدم الخروج من الموضوع.. لكن مش يتم حذف المشاركات الخارجة.
الإسهاب فيه فائدة ..
طبعاً هناك فرق بين الإسهاب والتشتيت..

2- السماح التطرق بالإسلاميات في قسم المسيحيات أو العكس إذا كانت في لب الموضوع.

3- فتح قسم الإسلاميات بعد الإنتهاء من تنظيفه وحذف كل المواضيع المزدرية والتي بها إهانة..

4- وكما قال الأخ العزيز kalimooo بأن فكرة أن يخفي العضو نفسه هو أمر غير جيد ..
ياريت لو تشيله بالمرة ..

وبس ..*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 يوليو 2014)

اخوتي الاعزاء 
سلام الرب مع جميعكم 
بعد وصول موضوع الافتقاد لهذة الصفحات احب ان انبة حضراتكم الي الاتي 
المفروض ان كلنا بنغلط ومفيش حد معصوم من الخطأ
فينبغي علي الاخوة في الادارة عند حزف موضوع اومشاركة كتبها عضو من اعضاء المنتدي يتم تبيهة بانها يشوبها الخطأ  في نقطة معينة وتحدد النقطة في رسالة خاصة للعضو علشان ميكنش فية حساسية والعضو يفضل الانفصال عن المنتدي لانة احس باهانة لية شخصيا وليست بمشاركتة 
فبيسيب المنتدي 
فلذلك اطالب الادارة بالتنسيق مع السادة المشرفين بالتعامل والتنبية المباشر حين يري مخالفة في مشاركة العضو 
وبكدة المسألة اتحلت والعضو لم يفقد الثقة بما يكتبة 
حدث زات مرة وانا كتبت موضوع  يميل ميلا بسيطا للطائفية في نقطة صغيرة تم حزفة من ماما (امة )ولكن ارسلت لي رسالة باعادة صياغة الموضوع قبل حزفة لانة يميل الي طائفة 
السبب اللي خلاني لم ازعل من هذا التعالمل في الحزف هو تقدير العضو وتنبيهة انة يوجد خطأ ما في موضوعة 
وهنا يرتكز السبب 
حزف مشاركة 
او موضوع دون اظهار السبب يعيق الاعضاء ويسبب لهم عثرة في المنتدي 
انا لا انتقد احد كل منا عبر عن الللي شايفة من وجهة نظرة 
الادارة الحكيمة عليها مراجعة طلب الاعضاء ونظرها لتطور منتدانا الي الاحسن 
وليس انتقاد فكر معين 
والرب يبارككم 
ويحل بالمعرفة والذكاء الي ما هو افضل 
للمنتدي 
امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2014)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



[Bا​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=449/B]​[/URL]]تُ

[FONT=&quot]دونا نبيل ​[FONT=&quot]... متواجدة ( متأنفزة على طول ) وهى من قامت بتثبيت الموضوع ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]إلا أنها لم تضع حرفاً واحداً داخله ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]تُرى ما هو السبب ؟ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
موجوده ومتابعة و فعلا يا عبود انا اللي ثبت الموضوع
اما عن حروفي فأنا اجمعها لاضعها ف الوقت المناسب:59:*[/FONT][/FONT][/B][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2014)

*اجمل   شعور فى الدنيا    ان الواحد   ما يتكلمشي فيلاقي كل اللى عايز   يقوله بيقوله  اخوته الاعضاء المباركيين  
اشقائه  وشركاء  الاسرة الواحدة  
يا اخواننا انا كانت تيجى ايام اققضى فيها  اكثر من ست ساعات على المنتدى  رغم كونى طبيب ورب اسرة  غير قليلة  العدد  نسبياً.      
لكن سفراء جهنم   المندسين فى المنتدى  وسؤء   تعامل بعض   -اقول بعض المنتسبين الى اسرة الاشراف    حيال  مكائد ابليس     ...

كان     محبطا  للغاية.
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 يوليو 2014)

موضوع الانفزبليتى    
انا من حقي  كعضو مبارك  اتمسك بشده باتاحة هذه الخاصية فلسنا نحن   المنتدى الاوحد الذى فيه هذه الخاصية


----------



## soul & life (28 يوليو 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> موضوع الانفزبليتى
> انا من حقي  كعضو مبارك  اتمسك بشده باتاحة هذه الخاصية فلسنا نحن   المنتدى الاوحد الذى فيه هذه الخاصية



اولا ميرسى جدا على التقييم الغالى معرفتش اشكرك فين ههههه

ثانيا اكيد حقك لكن لو عرفنا انه ممكن يكون سبب من اسباب نفور الاشخاص من المنتدى وايحاء البعض بأن المنتدى فاضى ومفيهوش حد واللى هيدخل هيأعد ليه وكله متخفى ومش عاوز يبان انه موجود !!!


----------



## sherihan81 (28 يوليو 2014)

*اشكر الاخت الغالية انت شبعي على اتاحتها لنا هذه الفرصة
 لتفقد احباءنا الغائبين عن المنتدى والتكلم بحرية وصراحة اكثر لنتقرب الى بعضنا البعض والى الادراة
والى "فكر المسيح يسوع”.

كما يعلم اخي واستاذي العزيز ماي روك انا حُذف لي رد في موضوع للاستاذ عبود 
لكن بعد ان شرح لي الاستاذ ماي روك اسباب الحذف وشرحت انا له وجهه نظري
تفهمت موقفه وتصرفه كمسؤول 

و”توصلنا الى نقطة تفاهم" واحترمت قراره رغم عدم اتفاقنا بالنسبة لاسباب الحذف 
لان الذي يجمعنا … هو فكر المسيح يسوع
الفكر الذي يطلب ما هو لاخر .. وليس ما هو لنفسه 

كل ما هو حق .. كل ما هو جليل .. كل ما هو عادل
كل ما هو طاهر .. كل ما هو مسر .. كل ما صيته حسن 
ان كانت فضيلة او ان كان مدح ففي هذه نفتكر
في 8:4

 وفي موضوع "حاء .. ذال ..فاء. نقطة انتهاء"
تكلمت عن وجهه نظري بوضوح وبصراحة "ولم يكمم فمي"

الاستاذ ماي روك هو مدير المنتدى وعندما يتخذ القرارات الازمة
سيجدها البعض صارمة والبعض الاخر صائبة
لكن مهمة خادم المسيح هي ليست ارضاء اطراف معينة او محاباة الوجوه بل اظهار الحق 

لكي نقضي اوقاتا مفيدة نتعلم فيها من بعضنا البعض 
ونمجد ايلوهيم ابا ربنا يسوع المسيح بنفس واحدة وفم واحد
وان نتمم مشيئته في حياتنا.

ومهمة الخادم الممسوح هي ايضاً ان يوبخ ان وجد انحرافاً
وان يصحح ان وجد خطأً وان يعزل ”الخبيث”. الخدمة مسؤولية كبيرة امام الرب. 

هكذا يعلمنا الكتاب: 
افاستعطف الان الناس ام الله.ام اطلب ان ارضي الناس.
فلو كنت بعد ارضي الناس لم اكن عبدا للمسيح 
غلا 10:1

ولا ننسى ايضاً خبرته في هذا المجال ومجهوده الكبير
والوقت الذي يبذله في ادارة المنتدى وفي الرد على الاعضاء 
الذين اعدادهم بالالاف.

لكن من حقنا كاعضاء ايضاً ان تُوضح لنا اسباب الحذف خصوصاً ان كان العضو هو صاحب
الموضوع وقد بذل مجهوداً فيه. وان كان قد ابدى وجهه نظر مخالفة ”للاكثرية الساحقة” 
ولا تخالف التعاليم الكتابية ان لا يكون الحذف هو الوسيلة للتواصل مع الاخر ووجهه نظره. 

وكلنا نعلم ان المنتدى تبشيري بالدرجة الاولى .. ومن المفترض والبديهي ان اي موضوع لا يوافق 
كلمات وتعاليم المسيح الكتابية ويصبح عثرة ”لهؤلاء المؤمنين الصغار” ان يحذف ... وليس العكس.

اشكر الاستاذ ماي روك على تفهمه وطول اناته معي وتواصله الراقي جداً وتحمله لصراحتي.

المنتدى بحاجة الى صلاتنا ... ادراة .. مشرفين .. واعضاء 
غائبين وحاضرين .. لاننا بدون الرب يسوع لا يقدر احد منا ان يفعل شيئاً.

*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> صدقنى مهما كانت الاسباب اللى بيحب حد بيحب يتواصل معاه ويكون معاه علطول
> ولأننا اخوات وبتجمعنا المحبة هنا لازم نكون كلنا شايفين بعض ومونسين بعض
> مش عاوزة اظلم حد اكيد لكل واحد اسبابه لكن لو عرفنا انه حاجة زى كده سبب من عدة اسباب مطفشة الناس المفروض فورا كله يدخل  اون لاين
> 
> ...









> لو كل واحد قال زيك كده يا كليمو يبقا كلنا هنمشى





هو ده اللي حصل فعل الكل مشي
حتى انتي ما شفتيش التواجد اللي كان بيحصل يعني حتى ايامك اللي ظنيتي بيها انه كان في كتير ناس
لسسساااا كان اكتر قبل حتى ما تدخلي المنتدى اقل يوم التواجد فوق ال 120






> اللى بيتواجد فى المنتدى بيكون عنده انتماء له حتى لو فضل اعد لوحده  !!




كلام شاعري  الواجب انه يتعمل الصح وبعدها نقول الكلام ده والصح هو الاشياء اللي ذكرها الجميع

التقنية والغير تقنية


لكن صدقيني لا حياة لمن تنادي


----------



## tamav maria (29 يوليو 2014)

*بجد انا زعلانه منكم  وبعيط 

  عشان كنت عيانه قوي وغبت 3 اسابيع وما حدش سأل عني 
يادوب النهارده زهقت من كتر النوم قولت اقوم اشوف اصحابي وحبايبي هنا 
ولما دخلت مالقتش اي حد سأل عني يادوب رساله واحده ع الخاص وواحده علي الزوار
عشان كده انا ها اخصمكم ومش ها اكلمكم
 






*
*مش تسالو عليا


لا بجد زعلانه اوى اوى اوى


ومخصماكم اوى اوى اوى

خالص مالص ياوحشين

مكنش العشم

اهئ اهئ اهئ


ها اتكلم باه بجد شويه
ياريت يكون في مجموعة للافتقاد 
لان الافتقاد مهم جدا 
الافتقاد يعتبر تاني اهم خدمه بعد خدمة الكلمه
المفروض الشخص اللي يغيب اكتر من 3 ايام نفتقده وبالتأكيد افتقاد العضو الغائب بيترك اثر كبير في نفسيته وبيرجع تاني لانه بيحس ان له اسره تانيه مفتقداه 
  ربنا نفسه سبق وافتقد اسره لعازر وزكا العشار وسمعان بعد ان قدم خدمة الكلمة .
ولعل اوضح ايه تعبر عن ضرورة الافتقاد تلك الايه فى سفرالاعمال  
لنرجع ونفتقد اخوتنا فى كل مدينة نادينا فيها بكلمة الرب كيف هم*​


----------



## soul & life (29 يوليو 2014)

لكن صدقيني لا حياة لمن تنادي


ليه بس كده خلينا يكون جوانا امل  عموما انا شايفة اعضاء كانوا اوف لاين وابتدوا يكونوا اون 
 ربنا يتمجد ونلاقى الكل اصبح اون لاين والمحبة ترجع زى الاول واكتر  والغايبين يرجعوا والادارة تحاول تحتوى الكل ..* صلوا من اجل المنتدى لانه من الواضح كده انه الشيطان شادد حيله هنا ومش عاوز خدمة المنتدى ترجع قوية زى الاول ..*
الرب يتمجد


----------



## tamav maria (29 يوليو 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> هو ده اللي حصل فعل الكل مشي
> حتى انتي ما شفتيش التواجد اللي كان بيحصل يعني حتى ايامك اللي ظنيتي بيها انه كان في كتير ناس
> لسسساااا كان اكتر قبل حتى ما تدخلي المنتدى اقل يوم التواجد فوق ال 120




عندك حق ياكليمو 
انا فاكره الايام الجميله دي لما المنتدي كان مشعلل وفي قمة النشاط 
حقيقي مفتقده ناس كتيره قوي وجميله في روحها كانوا عاملين نشاط رائع للمنتدي 
فين تاسوني كوينه 
كوكومان
روزي 86
salvation 
roka jesus 
اني بل 
وغيرهم وغيرهم حقيقي مفتقداهم كتير


----------



## soul & life (29 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> *بجد انا زعلانه منكم  وبعيط
> 
> عشان كنت عيانه قوي وغبت 3 اسابيع وما حدش سأل عني
> يادوب النهارده زهقت من كتر النوم قولت اقوم اشوف اصحابي وحبايبي هنا
> ...



معاكى حق لو كل عضو شعر باهميته ومحبتنا له وافتقدنا الدائم ليه هيشعر بأن هنا بيته التانى  .. نورتى تموفة


----------



## tamav maria (29 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> معاكى حق لو كل عضو شعر باهميته ومحبتنا له وافتقدنا الدائم ليه هيشعر بأن هنا بيته التانى  .. نورتى تموفة



تعرفي يانيفو انا حسيت فعلا بقيمة الافتقاد لما غبت وما لاقتش حد افتقدني الا رساله واحده حسيت ان وجودي زي عدمه في المنتدي تعرفي انا استنتجت ايه دلوقتي ان بمجرد ما العضو يسجل خروج من المنتدي كأن ما حدش يعرفه بعد كده عاوز يدخل براحته اهلا وسهلا ولو مش عاوز يدخل انشالله ما دخل ههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يوليو 2014)

يا جماعة فية اعضاء زعلانين بجد 
وبيحبوا المنتدي كتير لكن 
فية شوية مشاكل من ناحيتهم حسوا بيها بالظلم 
من حزف مشاركاتهم او غيرة 
ودة اللي المفروض الادارة تكون مرنة شوية 
وكمان الاعضاء لازم يكونوا متماسكين مع بعض اكتر من كدة 
لاني فية ناس من خلف الشاشة تعبر مشاركة اتحزفت مخلة بالقوانين 
ودة بيزعل ناس كتير 
فلازم نعرف ان المشاركة لما تتحزف اوتتعدل علشان تلائم سير الموضوع دة يبقي مش ظلم للعضو 
يجب تنبية المشرف انة تم حزف المشاركة للخلل الفلاني 
او التنبية وليس العقاب


----------



## soul & life (29 يوليو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> تعرفي يانيفو انا حسيت فعلا بقيمة الافتقاد لما غبت وما لاقتش حد افتقدني الا رساله واحده حسيت ان وجودي زي عدمه في المنتدي تعرفي انا استنتجت ايه دلوقتي ان بمجرد ما العضو يسجل خروج من المنتدي كأن ما حدش يعرفه بعد كده عاوز يدخل براحته اهلا وسهلا ولو مش عاوز يدخل انشالله ما دخل ههههههههههههه



بصراحة هى بتوجع اوى وانا حاساها اكتر من مرة وباخد على خاطرى خصوصا لما بكون تعبانة وغيابى  غصب عنى وبرجع بكون فرحانة جدا لرجوعى بس لما بتدخلى وتلاقى محدش اخد باله من غيابك وسال عنك بتزعلى  وممكن كمان تبطلى تشاركى فترة لانك محبطة
بس انا كنت بحاول و بلتمس العذر الدنيا تلاهى وكل واحد هنا له حياته ودنيته واحنا بنحاول على اد مبنقدر نكون اسرة واحدة ونفتكر بعض ونقف جانب بعض فى كل المواقف فرح او تعب فلازم نعذر بعض 
لكن فكرة الافتقاد دى ضرورية ومهمة جدا جدا لازم تكون منظمة  معرفش ازاى
بس ممكن يكون فى متابعة لتواجد الاعضاء واللى يغيب اكتر من 3 ايام مثلا تتبعتله رسالة افتقاد ونبلغ باقى الاعضاء ربما يكون فى حد على تواصل معه ويطمنا عليه ويبلغه سؤالنا عنه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يطرح منكم أحد موضوع ( ميرى نعيم ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العزيز ماى روك ...حضرتك جانبك الصواب فى معالجة هذا الموضوع
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع كان كله تهريج وضحك بين الأعضاء*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]تدخلك بطريقة عصبية أدى الى أختفاء واحدة من أنشط الأعضاء فى منتدانا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا واثق من حكمتك وأخلاقك فى معالجة تقدير خاطئ غير المقصود [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


[YOUTUBE]Y8QoWU6DIvY[/YOUTUBE]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (29 يوليو 2014)

*أنا أشدد على رأي العزيز كاميلو ..

فكرة الإنفزبيليتي أو الإخفاء هي في الوقت الحالي غير جيدة على الإطلاق..
على الأقل في الوقت الحالي والمنتدى في حالة ركود ..

ياريت لو الإدارة تمنع هذه الخاصية فقط لهذه الفترة..
وبعدين لما المنتدى يتنشط نرجع هالخاصية..

على الأقل يحب يشوف خمسين أو ستين عضو في وقت واحد زي ماكنا زمان ..
الرب يبارككم*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2014)

الفرح بيجيب الفرح...

النق بيجيب النق...

والناس بتجيب الناس...

والاعضاء الظاهرين بيجبوا الاعضاء...
=======
وممكن الزوار لما يلاقوا زحمة يسجلوا


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2014)

برأيي كل واحد يذكر اعضاء مفتقدهم هنااااااا
اكيد هم موجودين كزوار ويقرأوا  المشاركات
التي تهمهم

تانيا كل عضو يعرف عضو اخر موجود على الفيس او الميل فليكلمه او يضعه بالجو الذي يجري وبأن الجميع مهتم لهم ولسبب غيابهم


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يوليو 2014)

انا مفتقدة اعضاء كتير اولهم ايمليا


----------



## peace_86 (30 يوليو 2014)

*أنا تقريباً قلت كل اللي أقدر عليه.
لكن أكثر من كذا صعب .. ومش حابب أشيل هم المنتدى أكثر من المشرفين والإداريين..

سلام ..*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

*موضوع رائع جداُ ياميرا
تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي

وبالنسبه لأفتقاد الغايبين
فا انا ممكن اكتبلك اسماء ناس كتير اوي غايبين من بدري
بتمني يرجعوا ينورا المنتدي بوجودهم ونشاطهم وخدمتهم

الناس دول اما دخلت سجلت في المنتدي من سنتين بالظبط
كانوا من انشط مايكونوا كانوا عاملين جو وبهجه وخدمه في المنتدي غير طبيعيه
يعني افتكر منهم
شقاوة قلم
مينا البطل
هشام المهندس
ايمليا
موكي
بنت الكنيسة
جوون
بنت العدرا
خادم البتول
مارتينا فوفو
مايكل
مارسلينو
يسطس الانطوني
بوب كمبيوتر
يوليوس 44
بايبل 333
حبة خردل
عادل نسيم

وناس تاني كتير بس دول اللي جم علي بالي
انا مش عارفه بقا سبب غياب الناس دول ايه
مشغولين ؟ ولا زعلانين  ؟
ولا يمكن بيدخول متأنفرين  ؟
انا بجد مش عارفه
بس اللي عارفاه كويس اوي
انهم وحشونا جداُ جداُ
وانهم اكيد مهما غابوا عننا
اكيد مسيرهم هيرجعوا لبيتهم التاني
منتدي الكنيسة
*
ــــــــــــــــــ*••••*ـــــــــــــــ
*معلش افتكرت حاجه بمناسبة الافتقاد وكنت عايزة اقولهالكم
في عضو جميل وعبقري معانا ومش هقول اسمه
بقاله كتير جداُ مش بيدخل المنتدي
واما سألتوا انت ليه بطلت تدخل المنتدي ؟
عارفين قالي ايه ؟
وربنا شاهد علي كلامي
قالي ادخل ليه ولمين ؟ ...!
اما انا بكتب مواضيع ومش بلاقي حد بيعبرني برد واحد او كلمة شكراُ حتي
دا غير اني اما بغيب عن المنتدي محدش بيسأل عني ولا بيفتقدني ..!!
الحقيقه كلامة اثر فيا كتير
علي فكرة انا قصدت اني مكتبش اسمه  من ضمن الاسماء اللي ذكرتها فوق دي
لاني بعد ماأقنعته بالدخول تاني للمنتدي وعدني انه هيدخل قريب جداُ 
وكلنا منتظرينه اكيد

بعتذر طولت عليكم
بس حبيت اقولكم ان الافتقاد هو عمود اساسي من اعمده المنتدي .

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2014)

*طبعا انا تابعت الموضوع من بدايته ولاهميته انا ثبته..قريت مشاركه مشاركه.. واحترم كل الاراء والان كما وعدت ان اضع ردي ف الوقت المناسب..
نعم.. لا ننكر غياب الكثيرين.. لكن لا يجب ان ننكر تعدد الاسباب
فمثلا كتير غابوا بسبب تغير اوضاعهم الاجتماعيه بسبب الزواج او الهجره
البعض ظروف عمله اتغيرت
البعض اصبح مدمن للفيس بوك..البعض قد ترك المنتدى بسبب تجارب عاطفيه فاشله
البعض قرر المغادره بسبب إصراره علي فرض رأيه عالاداره او عالاعضاء
اماا من غاب نتيجة لعقاب اداري..فمن العار مجرد التخيل ان الاداره تتعمد الظلم تجاه اي عضو مهما فعل!!
الاداره تضع قوانين تنظيميه والمشرفين بيحرصوا علي تطبيقها لصالح المنتدى والاعضاء واعتقد ده دورهم الطبيعي..!
وفوق المشرفين رقابه علي رأسها الزعيم.. ومش معقول هيكون له مصلحه
ف تطفيش الاعضاء لاي سبب
هو السؤال اللي بيحيرني فعلا
اما تيجي انت كعضو تدافع عن شخص معاقب وتطالب برجوعه
 رغم عن أنف الاداره والمشرفين
طيب سألت نفسك عن الجزء الخفي من القصه.. يعني مخمنتش مثلا انه ممكن يكون ف شيء خفي عنك
للاسف كل الحالات اللي ذكرتها من اسباب غياب ليها امثله حاضره بذهني
لكن من غير اللائق ذكرها ف غياب اصحابها
ولبعض المخالفات وجوها اخري ولها ايضا امثله ولكن للاسف لا يجوز ذكرها
ان كان من اللائق رجوع شخص سب الدين عالخاص او العام او استخدم شتائم من  النوع القذر ..فليرجع
ان كان من اللائق ترك الفكر الألحادي يسري فالمنتدي..فلنتركه
ان كان من اللائق ترك الساحه للشجار الحر وتخليص الحسابات فليكن
ان كان من اللائق ترك مشاركات مكتوبه بأسلوب جارح او طائفي او خارج فلندعها وشأنها
اعتقد اننا بحاجه لمزيد من الثقه المتبادله
اعتقد اننا بحاجه للمزيد من التقدير والتماس الاعذار
اعتقد اننا بحاجه لمزيد من الجهد والاهتمام ومحاولة استرجاع المحبه المفقوده بدلا من الاكتفاء بتوزيع الاتهامات 
صدقوني لو كل شخص رجع يحب المنتدى بجد.هنعمل علشانه كتير
سلام ومحبه للجميع..
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2014)

كلام جميل جدا 
بس يا ريت توضحوا للعضو برسالة خاصة سبب الحزف او الانزار 
والمخالفة اللي ارتكبها العضو واختراق قانون المنتدي 
علشان ما يحسش انة الادارة بتعلق علية علي الفاضي 
دة رجاء محبة 
واحنا كلنا عايزين اللي غايب يراجع نفسة 
ويراجع ما هو اصلح للمنتدي


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طبعا انا تابعت الموضوع من بدايته ولاهميته انا ثبته..قريت مشاركه مشاركه.. واحترم كل الاراء والان كما وعدت ان اضع ردي ف الوقت المناسب..
> نعم.. لا ننكر غياب الكثيرين.. لكن لا يجب ان ننكر تعدد الاسباب
> فمثلا كتير غابوا بسبب تغير اوضاعهم الاجتماعيه بسبب الزواج او الهجره
> البعض ظروف عمله اتغيرت
> ...


تعليق بسيط
من يترك المنتدى او من انضم الية  لدافع شخصى او مصلحة معينة  فهذا مرفوض
ومن ينسحب لانتهاء الغرض الذى اشترك لة فمع السلامة
الانضمام لمنتدى مسيحى وخصوصوا منتدى كان ومازال ومتميز بهذا الشكل وان كان ينقصة النشاط والحيوية يجب ان يكون دافعة المكان ومايحتيوية من مواضيع تشبع احتياجاتة سواء روحية وا وثقافية او غيرها


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

*دودو موقف جيه فى بالى دلوقتى 
افتكرته لما قولتى كلامك 
بصى فى عضو كان معانا من ادب ما يكون واطيب ما يكون 
حد بتاع ربنا جدااااااااااا وجدع فوق ما تتخيلى 
الشخص ده اتهان من عضو كان جديد معانا هنا واتشتم باقزر الالفاظ 
لما جيه اشتكى للادارة محدش رد او عاقب العضو اللى شتمه 
كل اللى اتعمل اتمسح موضوع الشتيمة اللى كان معمول فى العام 
طبعا العضو ده صعب عليه جدا 
وضاف ان الادارة ماجبتش حقة وان بعت لاكتر من حد 
اضطر يرد بنفسه على الشخص ده 
بعد ما رد الادارة اتهمته انه شخص ماينفعش يبقى فى مكان مسيحى 
وانهم مش متوقعين منه كدا 
وانه وانه وانه كتيرررررر
الشخص اللى شتمه العقوبة اللى خدها اتفصل 3 اسابيع 
رغم ان عضو جديد وكان ليه اكتر من مشكلة توضح انه حد مش كويس 
الادارة وقتها ضحت بشخص بيقدم كل يوم خدمة للمنتدى علشان شخص 
تانى كل اللى بيعملوا بيضيع وقت 
العضو الجميل ده قرر ميدخلش المنتدى تانى 
من وقتها مدخلش 
مستنية ردك يا دودو 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2014)

*بنتكلم يا رورو ف موقف كتير مننا فاكرينه وفاكرين تفاصيله.. وانا متفقه معاكي جدااا ف وصفك للعضو وأكثر كمان.. وحتي ف نظر الاداره انه كان عضو رائع.. بل انه كان مرشح محتمل للاشراف
واعتقد ان ده كان سبب ف صدمة من موقفه.. نعم هو اتعرض للاهانه وللحظ
كان ف غياب اداري ف الوقت ده لكن لا مبرر ف رد الخطأ بخطأ اكبر بالنزول لمستوى لا يليق حتي بقدر العضو ولا بالمنتدي
كان لازم يكون ف صبر لحين التصرف واتخاذ اللازم
ومع ذلك اهتمينا بمراسلته ومحاولة احتواء الموقف لكن للاسف هو أصر عالغياب
وبكل أمانه احنا فعلا مفتقدينه  وللان بنتمني رجوعه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

*يا دودو كلنا معرضين للخطأ
وخصوصا اما نتعرض للاهانة 
للاسف الادارة على حد قوله كانت موجودة 
ولما بعت اكتر من مرة ومحدش رد عليه او اخد حقه 
رد على الشخص لانه كان متمادى فى الغلط 
عاوزة اقولك ان هو كمان زعل جدا من نفسه اما نزل للمستوى ده 
بس اما الاهانة وصلت للكلام على مامته مقدرش يمسك نفسه 
ورد
انا مقدرش اقول الادارة تعمل ايه ومتعملش ايه 
بس انا لو مكانه واتعرضت للاهانة ولقيت مافيش رد 
هنسحب من المكان دى من غير اى تفكير 
حتى لو غالى عليا 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

*كان لازم يكون ف صبر لحين التصرف واتخاذ اللازم

ولما يبقى التصرف ده فصل العضو 3 اسابيع ويرجع كان مافيش حاجة حصلت 
اكيد مش هيرضى العضو اللى اتهان يا دودو 


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2014)

*لا يا رورو فعلا كان ف غياب اشرافي وقتها وانا أولهم 
وصدقيني لو مكانش رد كان العقاب اختلف..رد الفعل المشابه للفعل جعل الخطأ مشترك وهبط من قيمة العقاب للاسف
 وانا كمان متأكد ه انه زعل من نفسه لانه فعلا مش كده خالص
وكنت أتمنى ان يتعدى الموقف ويستمر معانا ولسه الامل موجود ا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا رورو فعلا كان ف غياب اشرافي وقتها وانا أولهم
> وصدقيني لو مكانش رد كان العقاب اختلف..رد الفعل المشابه للفعل جعل الخطأ مشترك وهبط من قيمة العقاب للاسف
> وانا كمان متأكد ه انه زعل من نفسه لانه فعلا مش كده خالص
> وكنت أتمنى ان يتعدى الموقف ويستمر معانا ولسه الامل موجود ا*


*كان فى غياب ليكى اه يا دودو لكن روك كان موجود 
واتبعتت ليه المشكلة اكتر من مرة 

يعنى سبب رده هو اللى خلى عقاب الشخص اللى غلط قليل 
لو ماكنش رد كان هيتفصل شهر مثلا شهرين 
برضوا مش كفاية واحد قذر زى ده اقل ما يكون 
يتفصل خالص لانه مالوش مكان فى مكان زى ده *
*وهو بالاخلاق دى 
معتقدش يا دودو ان فى امل خلالاص انا فقدته *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2014)

*لا يا رورو روك كتيرررر بيكون متواجد كاسم بدون متابعه فعليه لانه بيكون ف عمله او مسافر.. يعني مش بالضروره يكون استلم الرسائل ومتابع الامر والدليل ان الحوار فضل لوقت طويل بدون حذف
مين قال كده!! ولا شهر ولا شهرين
انا شخصيا لو كنت موجوده او كان هو أنتظرني لحد ما ارجع كنت فصلته فصل نهائي وبكل ارتياح
لا متفقديش الامل يا رورو نصلي وربنا يتصرف*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا رورو روك كتيرررر بيكون متواجد كاسم بدون متابعه فعليه لانه بيكون ف عمله او مسافر.. يعني مش بالضروره يكون استلم الرسائل ومتابع الامر والدليل ان الحوار فضل لوقت طويل بدون حذف
> مين قال كده!! ولا شهر ولا شهرين
> انا شخصيا لو كنت موجوده او كان هو أنتظرني لحد ما ارجع كنت فصلته فصل نهائي وبكل ارتياح
> لا متفقديش الامل يا رورو نصلي وربنا يتصرف*


*ياريتك كنتى موجودة يا دودو 
ماكنش حصل كل ده  
امين ربنا يتصرف ويرجع كل الغايبين *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 
انا افتكر اول ما دخلت المنتدى فى 2008 وبعد كده حصلت حجات كتير معايه فى المنتدى مرت كتير من مشاكل وانتقادات وثناء وتوبيخ وحجات كتير الان تمر امامى كشريط سينمائى كنت انا سبب كبير فى هذه المشاكل وقتها كنت مضطر اعمل حجات انا غير راضى عنها لكن الظروف وبسبب اخطائى ناس كتير هنا فقدت الثقة فى وفى كلامى لكن برضه اصريت على البقاء ومعاهم حق طبعا الخطاء كان خطئى من البداية لانى كنت فى غموض كبير، واشكر الرب ان فيه ناس هنا امناء فى محبة الرب وشعب الرب وكنيستة ويمكن لانشغالى بالدراسة فى كلية اللاهوت وخدمتى على البال توك انشغلت عن المنتدى ولكن بدخل كتير اتصفح المنتدى واقراء المواضيع الرائعة من الاعضاء اشكر الرب ان اتعمل موضوع مثل هذا الموضوع لكى يكون جسر تواصل بين الغائبين والمتواجدين ليذكروهم حتى وان لم يروا الغائبين المشاركات لسبب عدم تواجدهم لكن يكفى انهم يذكروا فى غيابهم.
شكرا للرب على الخدمة الرائعة للمنتدى سواء اعضاء مشرفين محاورين ادرايين والرب يبارك حياتهم وتكونوا دائما منارة تضىء وسط ظلام العالم المادى الملىء بكل ما يحاول ان يحارب به ابليس كنيسة الرب وشعبة
=-==================
لكم كل تقدير وتحياتى للجميع.
isaac_102  ( سمعان القيروانى سابقا)
*​


----------



## تيمو (2 أغسطس 2014)

*وبكدة نستنتج إنو الحق على الجمهور







*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أُقر وأعترف بأنه لدى مشكلة حقيقة مع المواضيع وتعليقات السادة الأعضاء بالفعل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هَممتُ بالرد على دونا ... إلا أننى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تركت كل المشاركات وأصل الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أستوقفنى هذا التعليق:spor2:[/FONT]*​ 


Dona Nabil قال:


> * بل انه كان مرشح محتمل للاشراف
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]:t33: فعلاً ....ثورة 30 يونيو غيرتنا كتيررر :t33:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
وواضح أن مافيش فايدة فى العبد لله من لسانه وتعليقاته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان هذا على سبيل الفرفشة والدُعابة لكسر حدة وتوتر الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والآن ننتقل الى الجدية فى الردود...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلوة .. المرشح المحتمل دى

[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ 




*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طبعا انا تابعت الموضوع من بدايته ولاهميته انا ثبته..قريت مشاركه مشاركه.. واحترم كل الاراء والان كما وعدت ان اضع ردي ف الوقت المناسب..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أن تأتى متأخراً ..خيرا من أن لآ تأتى أبداً ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفش ان كان دة مثل أنجليزى وألا أمريكانى أو ماليزى ..لستُ أدرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن سرعة التفاعل مطلوبة قبل أن يعتقد الناس بأنهم بيتكلموا مع روحهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو سايبينهم يلعبوا مع بعض :spor2:[/FONT]*​ *



			فمثلا كتير غابوا بسبب تغير اوضاعهم الاجتماعيه بسبب الزواج او الهجره
البعض ظروف عمله اتغيرت
البعض اصبح مدمن للفيس بوك..البعض قد ترك المنتدى بسبب تجارب عاطفيه فاشله
البعض قرر المغادره بسبب إصراره علي فرض رأيه عالاداره او عالاعضاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]اوافقك بنسبة 98.2% ...[/FONT]*​ *



			وفوق المشرفين رقابه علي رأسها الزعيم.. ومش معقول هيكون له مصلحه
ف تطفيش الاعضاء لاي سبب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]لآ ممكن ومعقول ...ليس لتطفيش الأعضاء ..بل من الممكن أن يكون لتخفيف عددهم أو عبء تواجدهم 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ( قد ) يرجع الى أنه ( زهق ) من المنتدى – أو – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن تكون ظروفه تغيرت عن ظروف البداية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن يكون هناك ظروف عمل تبدلت ولم يعد فى وسعه المتابعة كما السابق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن لضغوط خارجية ( كالتى جعلته يلغى منتدى الحوار الأسلامى ) مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الممكن والمعقول مطروح بكثرة فى حياتنا وسِمة الحياة التغيير والتبديل من حال الى حال[/FONT]*​ *



			ان كان من اللائق ترك الفكر الألحادي يسري فالمنتدي..فلنتركه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]هنا لى وقفة مع حضرتك ...ولأرجو سماع وجهة نظرى والتفكير فيها بجدية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُتب_رع[/FONT]*​:t33:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]من الجميل أن ذكرتى هذه الجزئية*​​


Dona Nabil قال:


> * ان كان من اللائق ترك الفكر الألحادي يسري فالمنتدي..فلنتركه*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لفظة ( الفكر ) هذه...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف ستواجهين الفكر ؟ ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالحذف ؟!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا خطأ شائع نقع فيه جميعاً ...ألا وهو إقصاء ( الآخر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كنا فى منتدى– فتكات – حواء – عالم الموضة ...لقلنا جائز وصحيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أن يحدث هذا فى منتدى ( تبشيرى ) ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لديه من الكوادر والمحاورين من لهم المقدرة على الرد الكتابى أو الدينى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ .. ليدخل ( الفكر ) الألحادى ...أهلاً وسهلاً به ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليقابله ( فكر دينى مسيحى ) ويفنده بالأدلة والبراهين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالفكر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المسيحى المُضاد للفكر الإلحادى أو حتى الأسلامى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يأتى المسئول فيحذف هذا وذاك ...مُضيعاً جُهد ووقت المحاور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آخذا فى طريقه الفكر المسيحى الصحيح و المُصّحح للفكر المُضاد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيختفى المحاور ويُصاب بالأحباط ويلعن الوقت والجهد الضائع سُدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن ( منتدى ) ولسنا موقع كَنسى دينى مُغلق بدون أعضاء والفارق كبير وخطير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لسنا فى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]منتدى مُعلق فى دير أُنشِئَ فى برية الصحراء أو مُعلق على جبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأنترنت لم يجعل شئ ( مسكوت عنه ) نحن فى زمن السماوات المفتوحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما لن أقرأه عندك ...سأقرأه حتماً عند غيرك ....ولكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بدون ردود أو تفنيد ) وهو دورك الرئيسى كمنتدى تبشيرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحى يعيش وسط الناس يقرأ ويسمع ويُشاهد ويُحلل ويُفكر ويسأل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و نحن هنا لطرح الفكر والعقيدة المسيحية ومواجهة الفكر المُعاكس والرأى المضاد له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس بالحذف.. ولا بالغلق.. ولا بمنع التطرق لمناطق معينة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قوانينك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ع العين وع الراس من فوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يجب أن ننظر لحال المجتمع الذى يتغير بقوة ونتوائم معه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا مصيرنا الى أن نُصبح موضة قديمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تُساير عصر المعلومات المجنونة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] *****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أرجو أن تُفكرى فى رأييى هادا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلربما يحمل شئ من الصحة 

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أُقر وأعترف بأنه لدى مشكلة حقيقة مع المواضيع وتعليقات السادة الأعضاء بالفعل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هَممتُ بالرد على دونا ... إلا أننى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تركت كل المشاركات وأصل الموضوع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]و أستوقفنى هذا التعليق:spor2:[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]:t33: فعلاً ....ثورة 30 يونيو غيرتنا كتيررر :t33:[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





الكلام مش عليك يا مدرسه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الكلام مش عليك يا مدرسه


*ومين اللى قال أنه عليا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!
ما أنا فاهم 
أنا باتكلم عن حتة ( مرشح محتمل ) لفظة الأنتخابات يعنى 
:t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومين اللى قال أنه عليا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> ما أنا فاهم
> أنا باتكلم عن حتة ( مرشح محتمل ) لفظة الأنتخابات يعنى
> :t33::t33::t33:
> *​



اصلهم فكروني بعضو فوق المحترم 
انا هتصل اطمن عليه اهو


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2014)

MeToo قال:


> *وبكدة نستنتج إنو الحق على الجمهور
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*!!!!!!*​


----------



## red333 (2 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طبعا انا تابعت الموضوع من بدايته ولاهميته انا ثبته..قريت مشاركه مشاركه.. واحترم كل الاراء والان كما وعدت ان اضع ردي ف الوقت المناسب..*
> *نعم.. لا ننكر غياب الكثيرين.. لكن لا يجب ان ننكر تعدد الاسباب*
> *فمثلا كتير غابوا بسبب تغير اوضاعهم الاجتماعيه بسبب الزواج او الهجره*
> *البعض ظروف عمله اتغيرت*
> ...



*وان كان يتم حذف مشاركه فى شكل استفسار فى موضوع نسب السبد المسيح فى منتدى االاسئله*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252228*

*دون ان اعرف  هل كان اسفسار خطا *
*وان كان فما هو الصح*

*الى اى ظرف مما سبق ينتمى  هذا التصرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2014)

*منور يا عبود 
الظاهر فعلا ان الثوره اثرت علينا ف حاجات كتير مش بس ف كلامنا وربنا يستر عاللاسره الحاكمه للمنتدي هههههههه
صدقني اوقات كتير بتكون ف ظروف قويه هي اللي بتأخر التفاعل..انا وعدت بالرد لما الوقت يسمح مش قلة اهتمام لكن لظروفي الخاصه لاني لسه راجعه من سفر طويل..واديني جيت وبرد وبتفاعل بقوه واهتمام 
ومبسوطه لاتفاقك معي  بنسبه كبيره علي اسباب الغياب المختلفه 
يتبع..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2014)

*بالنسبه لروك يا عبود توضيحا وليس دفاعا
ليس من المنطق ان يلجأ باي حال لتخفيف عدد الاعضاء او حتي لتخفيف عبء تواجدهم 
وللاسف هو كمان الوحيد هنا الذي لا يملك رفاهية الزهق من المنتدي حتي وان تغيرت ظروفه 
نعم هو زاد انشغالا بالتأكيد عن مرحلة البدايه..ولكن يظل المنتدى من أولوياته علي قدر استطاعته
الظروف الخارجيه التي أوقفت خدمة الحوار الاسلامي لا علاقه لها بظروفه بل هو قرار جاء لظروف تخص الاغلبيه من الاعضاء
يتبع.. *


----------



## تيمو (2 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FON
> *[FONT=&quot] أرجو أن تُفكرى فى رأييى هادا*​
> *[FONT=&quot]فلربما يحمل شئ من الصحة
> 
> ...



أهم اشي بالموضوع كلمة "هادا" ، قالب على بلاد شامي الأخ


----------



## تيمو (2 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *!!!!!!*​



استنتاجي وأعتقد إنه صح ... المهم إنك رجعتي ونوّرتي المنتدى




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FON
> *[FONT=&quot] أرجو أن تُفكرى فى رأييى هادا*​
> *[FONT=&quot]فلربما يحمل شئ من الصحة
> 
> ...



أهم اشي بالموضوع كلمة "هادا" ، قالب على بلاد شامي الأخ


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أغسطس 2014)

الموضوع افتقاد بقا مناقشة ساخنة :t33::t33:
انا مفتقدة وجود ناس كتير وقولت فى مشاركة قبل كده انى مفتقدة ايمليا 
وهزود هنا انى مفتقدة شقاوة وخادم البتول ومى تو 

بصو المشكلة , وهى مشكلتنا كلنا اننا اتربينا اننا اوصياء على افكار الاخرين اوقات بيبقا بغرض السيطرة وفرض الرأى واوقات تانية بيبقا اعتقاد مننا اننا بنحمى الاخرين من الافكار الغلط فبنقفل عليهم الباب والشباك بغرض الحماية 
بس بقا فى العصر اللى احنا فيه مفيش حاجة اسمها قفل , لو قفلت موضوع هنا هيتفتح فى حته تانية واللى انا خايفة عليهم يقروه هنا هيقروه فى حته تانية وياعالم ايه المعلومات الغلط اللى هياخدوها من المصدر التانى ده 
الافضل دلوقتى اننا نتناقش , نتناقش فى كل حااااااجة 
غلق وحذف المواضيع مش هينهى الموضوع بالعكس هيخلى شكلنا فى الموقف الاضعف كأننا مش قادرين نرد او نتناقش


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2014)

MeToo قال:


> استنتاجي وأعتقد إنه صح ... المهم إنك رجعتي ونوّرتي المنتدى


*شكرا لذوقك وما زلت مش فاهمه للاسف مشاركتك السابقه ..*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع الافتقاد اصبح مناقشه..!!
نفسي ادخل موضوع يكون كويس ومافيهوش مناقشات 

اول حاجه انا كنت غايب من فتره كبيره ومحدش سال ..
بس انا مش جاي اعاتب زي الناس 

ما اصل انا لو عاتبت وده عاتب مش هانخلص !!
ليه بنحمل المسؤليه علي طول ع الاداره والمشرفين ؟
طيب ما كل واحد كده يبص مع نفسه ، اولكم انا
لما حد بيغيب بتفتكره ؟ ممكن يكون 1 بس ولا 2 غاليين عليك جداً
فقط .. طب والباقي ؟ لما واحد يتعب ولا يحصله حاجه مش المفروض نقف جنبه ؟
ليه كلنا عاوزين الشيء يحصل وبنجيب العيب ع التاني
انا مقصر مع ناس كتير وناس كتير مقصره معايا
طب ايه حل الموضوع ده ؟


انا عن نفسي ، بقول ان الموضوع ده مش هايفيد اوي
المفروض يتم عمل فريق "الافتقاد" ويكون هدفهم الاساسي افتقاد الناس
الي غاييبين وكمان يسألوا عن الناس الموجودين 
لما تلاقي كذا واحد بيسأل عليك اكيد هتسأل علي غيرك
وهكذا..

حاولوا تشوفوا اقتراحات مش مناقشات..


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من الجميل أن ذكرتى هذه الجزئية*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]لفظة ( الفكر ) هذه...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف ستواجهين الفكر ؟ ... *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالحذف ؟!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا خطأ شائع نقع فيه جميعاً ...ألا وهو إقصاء ( الآخر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كنا فى منتدى– فتكات – حواء – عالم الموضة ...لقلنا جائز وصحيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أن يحدث هذا فى منتدى ( تبشيرى ) ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لديه من الكوادر والمحاورين من لهم المقدرة على الرد الكتابى أو الدينى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ .. ليدخل ( الفكر ) الألحادى ...أهلاً وسهلاً به ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليقابله ( فكر دينى مسيحى ) ويفنده بالأدلة والبراهين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالفكر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المسيحى المُضاد للفكر الإلحادى أو حتى الأسلامى
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يأتى المسئول فيحذف هذا وذاك ...مُضيعاً جُهد ووقت المحاور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آخذا فى طريقه الفكر المسيحى الصحيح و المُصّحح للفكر المُضاد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيختفى المحاور ويُصاب بالأحباط ويلعن الوقت والجهد الضائع سُدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****
> 
> ...


*اعتذر مره اخرى عن التأخير الغير مقصود استاذ عبود ..
بالنسبه للفكر الالحادى اللى اتكلمت عنه هو للاسف لا يعتبر فكر اساسا ..للاسف كل اللى بيحصل مجرد كلام غير لائق مهين لا نابع من بحث او دراسه مجرد هرطقات فارغه وبينتهى الامر دايما بخلافات احنا ف غنى عنها وده مش هروب من المواجهه الفكريه ف الجزء اللى بيخص المسيحيه فباب طرح الشبهات مفتوح على مصراعيه ف قسم غنى بالمواضيع المهمه 
ولكن المنتدى فيه فئات عمريه مختلفه ومنهم اعضاء ف سن صغير جداا ولن يكون المنتدى  ابدا ساحه تعرض الافكار الغريبه لاشخاص ضلوا الطريق ..وهناك فرق بين شخص ضل وجاء يبحث من جديد عن الطريق الصحيح اهلا وسهلا بيه وشخص ضل ويسعى ليضل المزيد بافكاره الشاذه وده مرفوض
لا اقصاء لفكر متعقل حتى وان كان مختلف ..فهناك المسلم الباحث وحتى المشكك الاتى بشبهاته ف حدود اللائق وهناك من هم عالطريق وغير معلومه هويتهم ويستحقوا الفرصه بصرف النظر عن النتيجه اللى هيوصلولها ف النهايه ..هناك قوانين تحكم الجميع وهى قوانين رقابيه منظمه لاى حوار وليها معايير  ثابته تزن اى طرح ولها ان تقبله او تلفظه
نعم اتفق معك اننا نعيش عصر السموات المفتوحه والانترنت ملىء بما نمنعه عن صفاحتنا ولكننا غير مسؤولين غير عن المنتدى ومحتواه حتى وان أصبحنا موضه قديمه يكفينا اننا ظللنا للنهايه لا نعرض غير الفكر النظيف واللائق باسم المنتدى..
ومن يرحل لفشله ف تحقيق مراده ف نشر افكار وهرطقات تخالف الفكر المسيحى لا نأسف على رحيله ..*[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2014)

شكراً لكل من طرح رأيه وافكاره لان الأغلبية عبرت بسبب محبتها للمنتدى ولما فيه من أعضاء ولان كل شخص له نظرة معينة لمنتدى افضل يفيد الاكثرية.

الموضوع اثمر عن افكار جميلة بناءة سيستفاد المنتدى منها وعن افكار اخرى تعكس عاطفة معينة تجاه اشخاص وافكار اخرى لا يمكن تطبيقها في مجتمع كنسي يضمن اشخاص من خلفيات مختلفة وعمرات فئية متفاوتة.

لا يمكن ارضاء الكل لكن ممكن ارضاء الاغلبية.. والشخص المنزعج صوته اعلى من الشخص المرتاح..

لي عودة لتلخيص الأفكار المطروحة والرد عليها. سيأخذ الموضوع مني بعض الوقت بسبب انشغالي الايام القادمة فعذراً مقدماً.


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> شكراً لكل من طرح رأيه وافكاره لان الأغلبية عبرت بسبب محبتها للمنتدى ولما فيه من أعضاء ولان كل شخص له نظرة معينة لمنتدى افضل يفيد الاكثرية.
> 
> الموضوع اثمر عن افكار جميلة بناءة سيستفاد المنتدى منها وعن افكار اخرى تعكس عاطفة معينة تجاه اشخاص وافكار اخرى لا يمكن تطبيقها في مجتمع كنسي يضمن اشخاص من خلفيات مختلفة وعمرات فئية متفاوتة.
> 
> ...


*نعم مهم جدا ان التغيير بالفعل حدث انا عن نفسى كثيرا ما كان عندى ضغوط وافكار بسبب احتكاكى ببعض الاشخاص ممكن يكونوا خارج المنتدى ولكن اتاسف لاننى كنت تحت هذا الضغط انقل معى عصبيتى ومزاجى السيىء للمنتدى وكم تسببت فى الم لاشخاص كثيرين لكن تاكدوا اننى بالفعل حدث عندى تغيير كبير فى حياتى واقولها والله شاهد على صدق كلامى ان المنتدى كان له فضل كبير على التغيير الايجابى فى حياتى وما رايته فيه.
وعندما دخلت المنتدى كانت افكارى محدودة لا العلمية ولكن التعامل مع الناس ولكنى وجدت هنا كثيرا من الافكار التى تبنى لا التى تهدم والان فانا طالب بكليه اللاهوت واخدم فى اكثر من خدمة ومع خدام كبار ولا انسى فضل هذا المنتدى فى حياتى.
واشكر الرب انه يوحد هنا خدام امناء بالكلمة والرب وشعب الرب.
الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا
*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 أغسطس 2014)

*بجد مبسوطة جدا بالموضوع دة
وفعلا كلنا مفتقدين المنتدى
والمنتدى كان ومازال بركة لكل الأعضاء.
ربنا يبارككم كلكم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ولكن المنتدى فيه فئات عمريه مختلفه ومنهم اعضاء ف سن صغير جداا ولن يكون المنتدى  ابدا ساحه تعرض الافكار الغريبه لاشخاص ضلوا الطريق ..وهناك فرق بين شخص ضل وجاء يبحث من جديد عن الطريق الصحيح اهلا وسهلا بيه وشخص ضل ويسعى ليضل المزيد بافكاره الشاذه وده مرفوض*


 *[FONT=&quot]العزيزة دونا ...شكراً لطرح وجهة نظرك ...وهى قيمة طبعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف أنها على ضوء خبرتك فى المنتدى والإدارة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبغض النظر عن أختلافى أو أتفاقى معها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دعمك فى ذلك العزيز روك بتوضيحه للمجتمع الكنسى [/FONT]*​ 


My Rock قال:


> لا يمكن ارضاء الكل لكن ممكن ارضاء الاغلبية.. والشخص المنزعج صوته اعلى من الشخص المرتاح..
> لي عودة لتلخيص الأفكار المطروحة والرد عليها. سيأخذ الموضوع مني بعض الوقت بسبب انشغالي الايام القادمة فعذراً مقدماً.


 *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى الأنبياء والرسل أستطاعوا أرضاء الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( المُنزعج ) هو الذى يَهُمه المنتدى ..وإلا ما أنزعج من الأساس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خذ وقتك وننتظرك أن تفى بما وعدت ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 أغسطس 2014)

انا غائبة غصبا عني ليس باختياري حيث لا املك شيئا اراسلكم به الا هذا الجهاز وهو تابع لاخي واستغل انشغاله واشارككم فعذري معاي وانا لو بيدي اموري لكنت راستلكم وشاركتكم كل يوم اضافة الى هذا امراضي والامي المبرحة التي لا اقوى على احتمالها فاعذروني عن التقصير معكم ولرب معكم دوما امين


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2014)

> و ( المُنزعج ) هو الذى يَهُمه المنتدى ..وإلا ما أنزعج من الأساس


اتفق معك عبود على هذا الراىء مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان الانزعاج هذا ليس شخصى نتيجة موقف اتجاة شخص اى كان وانما انزعاج للصالح العام وللمنتدى


----------



## تيمو (4 أغسطس 2014)

> خذ وقتك وننتظرك أن تفى بما وعدت ...



تسجيل إعجاب لموقف قام به ماي روك  طبعاً لازم نجيب أيقونة "عاجل" أو "وردنا قبل قليل"  
..........

وبمناسبة تسجيل مواقف الإعجاب، لا يسعني إلا أن أتقدّم بتسجيل موقف إعجاب للغالية "أمة" لأنها كل ما تحذف لي مداخلة أو تحررها تبعث لي برسالة توضيحية. أعتقد أن هدفها تعليمي ولكن اسلوبها رائع ويستحق الشكر لأنه حتماً يأخذ منها مجهود إضافي ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2014)

يا جماعة عايزين نعمل استدعاء لكل من :-
كيمو 
يويو جيسس
بنت الكنيسة 
المهندسة ايريني 
وكمان واثقة فيك يا رب 
دول مش بيدخلو كتير لية 
انا فرحت لما ماري نعيم نزلت النهاردة كم موضوع


----------



## أَمَة (6 أغسطس 2014)

red333 قال:


> *وان كان يتم حذف مشاركه فى شكل استفسار فى موضوع نسب السبد المسيح فى منتدى االاسئله*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252228*
> 
> *دون ان اعرف هل كان اسفسار خطا *
> ...




لن اشتت الموضوع بالرد عليك هنا بالتفصيل عن سبب حذف مشاركتك، وسأكتفي بالإختصار.

مشاركتك المحذوفة لم تكن استفسارا كما تقول بل كانت نصا من إنجيل متى ليس لها علاقة بالسؤال. كل مشاركة فيها كلام ليس له علاقة يُحذف لكي لا يكون سببا في تشتيت الموضوع.

كل ما أرجوه منك هو مراجعة الموضوع وتفهم السؤال المطروح، ومراجعة النص الكتابي في مشاركتك.


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (9 أغسطس 2014)

أخوانى الاعزاء اشكركم كثيرا على موضوعكم الجميل هذا ورساءلكم لى بالرجوع للكتابه فى منتداكم فانا لم اكتب منذ اكثر من سته اشهر هنا وهذا بسبب الانشغال بالفيس بوك ولكن رساءلكم لى اسعدتنى كثيرا وسوف اتواجد معكم من اليوم واكتب فى المنتدى كعادتى السابقه فانا لى موضوع قد جعله المنتدى مثبت  فى قسم الكتابات بعنوان من اجمل ما كتبها قلمى فى هذا المنتدى فيه اغلب ما فد كتبته هنا اكثر من ثلاثين موضوع وسوف اجتهد لكى يصل المئه فى اقرب وقت واشكركم جميعا للرساءلكم لى بالرجوع للكتابه فى المنتدى وارجوا ان تفعلوا ذلك مع باقى الاعضاء الذين افقتدوهم فى المنتدى وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## peace_86 (9 أغسطس 2014)

أشرف الجمهودى قال:


> أخوانى الاعزاء اشكركم كثيرا على موضوعكم الجميل هذا ورساءلكم لى بالرجوع للكتابه فى منتداكم فانا لم اكتب منذ اكثر من سته اشهر هنا وهذا بسبب الانشغال بالفيس بوك ولكن رساءلكم لى اسعدتنى كثيرا وسوف اتواجد معكم من اليوم واكتب فى المنتدى كعادتى السابقه فانا لى موضوع قد جعله المنتدى مثبت  فى قسم الكتابات بعنوان من اجمل ما كتبها قلمى فى هذا المنتدى فيه اغلب ما فد كتبته هنا اكثر من ثلاثين موضوع وسوف اجتهد لكى يصل المئه فى اقرب وقت واشكركم جميعا للرساءلكم لى بالرجوع للكتابه فى المنتدى وارجوا ان تفعلوا ذلك مع باقى الاعضاء الذين افقتدوهم فى المنتدى وشكرا لكم جميعا



*حمدلله عالسلامة ياصديقنا الغالي..
سعيدين جداً بعودتك ونتمنى انك الإستمرار دائماً وأبداً *


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2014)

أشرف الجمهودى قال:


> أخوانى الاعزاء اشكركم كثيرا على موضوعكم الجميل هذا ورساءلكم لى بالرجوع للكتابه فى منتداكم فانا لم اكتب منذ اكثر من سته اشهر هنا وهذا بسبب الانشغال بالفيس بوك ولكن رساءلكم لى اسعدتنى كثيرا وسوف اتواجد معكم من اليوم واكتب فى المنتدى كعادتى السابقه فانا لى موضوع قد جعله المنتدى مثبت  فى قسم الكتابات بعنوان من اجمل ما كتبها قلمى فى هذا المنتدى فيه اغلب ما فد كتبته هنا اكثر من ثلاثين موضوع وسوف اجتهد لكى يصل المئه فى اقرب وقت واشكركم جميعا للرساءلكم لى بالرجوع للكتابه فى المنتدى وارجوا ان تفعلوا ذلك مع باقى الاعضاء الذين افقتدوهم فى المنتدى وشكرا لكم جميعا



حمدلله على السلامة نورت المنتدى بوجودك وسطنا  وعقبال منطمن على كل الغايبين


----------



## يوسف الصديق (10 أغسطس 2014)

اسم الموضوع (( حملة لافتقاد الاعضاء الغايبين )) 
والغريب ان ولا واحد افتكرنى ... وافتقدنى .... 
الوحيد اللى افتكرنى هو ماى روك .... وجعلنى من ( مشرف ) الى  ( مشرف سابق )
هو ده الافتقاد ولا بلاش
كل سنة وانتم طيبيين بمناسبة صوم  الست العدرا


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2014)

يوسف الصديق قال:


> اسم الموضوع (( حملة لافتقاد الاعضاء الغايبين ))
> والغريب ان ولا واحد افتكرنى ... وافتقدنى ....
> الوحيد اللى افتكرنى هو ماى روك .... وجعلنى من ( مشرف ) الى  ( مشرف سابق )
> هو ده الافتقاد ولا بلاش
> كل سنة وانتم طيبيين بمناسبة صوم  الست العدرا



كل سنة وحضرتك طيب استاذ يوسف  بركة صيام ام النور تكون معاك
طبعا حضرتك ملكش حق تزعل خالص  لانه اللى افتكرك الزعيم بذات نفسه يعنى بينا كلنا هههههههههه
لكن معلش التمس لنا العذر لانه تاريخ تسجيل حضرتك 2006 يعنى من سنين وسنين وكل المجموعة اللى حضرتك شايفها بتشارك حاليا دى او اغلبهم بلاش نقول كلهم تسجيل  تقريبا بداية من 2010 فيعنى غصب عننا اللى ميعرفك يجهلك  واللى يعرفوك وموجودين حاليا ممكن يكونوا يتعدوا على الصوابع
سامحنا  .. وعموما انت شرفتنا..
 وفرحتنا برجوعك لا توصف خصوصا انه حضرتك تعتبر من الاعضاء الاوائل من بداية المنتدى  .. اهلا بيك ويارب نشوف مشاركاتك معانا دايما


----------



## Comment (12 أغسطس 2014)

*"Welcome back"*



انت شبعي قال:


> سلام و نعمة اخواتي
> اعضاء كتير غايبين عن المنتدى من فترة
> فأنا فكرت اننا لو عملنالهم موضوع افتقاد في القسم العام يرجعوا تاني وسطينا
> و انا بقول لكل الاعضاء الغايبين ارجعوا بقى وحشتونا و المنتدى بجد محتاجلكم​
















​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2014)

قبل خمس دقائق تقريباً
من المشاركة




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> قبل خمس دقائق تقريباً
> من المشاركة​




*[FONT=&quot]خد ياباشا دى لقطة من أحد المنتديات اللى أنا مشارك فيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح هو منتدى متخصص ومن الظلم مقارنته بمنتدانا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا أنه لاحظ عدد الأعضاء ( دة أقل تواجد كمان علشان صلاة الجمعة )*​​ 





*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]سيبك من العدد ...مش هتلاقى ولا عضو متأنفز هناك ( خاصية التخفى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيتأنفز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لية ولا مؤاخذة ؟[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]لما بنتكلم الناس بتزعل ...فحطيت الصورة علشان نقارن بس[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

ايه الرقم ده انت عاوز تحبطنا يا استاذ عبود 
لسنا وجعنا من الكلام هنقول ايه بس اخر مهزهق هدخل اركب لمبة فى صفحة كل واحد واطفيها واولعها انا بمزاجى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 أغسطس 2014)

فين الأستاذ صوت صارخ ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فين الأستاذ صوت صارخ ؟



*موجود حبيبى .... لكن قليلا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فين الأستاذ صوت صارخ ؟





صوت صارخ قال:


> *موجود حبيبى .... لكن قليلا*


*كلنا بقينا قليلاً ...متعرفش السبب ؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خد ياباشا دى لقطة من أحد المنتديات اللى أنا مشارك فيها*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]صحيح هو منتدى متخصص ومن الظلم مقارنته بمنتدانا *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]ألا أنه لاحظ عدد الأعضاء ( دة أقل تواجد كمان علشان صلاة الجمعة )*​​
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من العدد ...مش هتلاقى ولا عضو متأنفز هناك ( خاصية التخفى )[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]هيتأنفز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لية ولا مؤاخذة ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لما بنتكلم الناس بتزعل ...فحطيت الصورة علشان نقارن بس[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...



اقترحت تخفي الباقيين
حتى يبان الضرر اكتر...
=========
يعني خلاص كانت اخر مرة 
بتكلم بالموضع  انا اصلاً كنت مش بدخل
لو وقف المنتدى مش ها يتغير شي عليي[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

*يا جماااااااااعة انتوا بتتكلموا فى موضوع التخفى كأن اللى متخفى ده 
500 عضو هيفرقوا فى العدد 
اصلا الاعضاء اللى بيبقوا موجودين مش بيكملوا ال 30 
منهم 7 ولا 8 مخفين 
معتقدش هتفرق كتير 
احنا بندور على شكل المنتدى للزوار ومش هاممنا معرفة السبب الحقيقى فى غياب اعضائه 
الاولى ندور على المشكلة اللى مخلية الاعضاء مش موجودين 
وبعدين نبقى دور على شكل المتواجدين ايه 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2014)

معك حق خلاص ما فيش ضرر 

انا اتخفيت وبدعي الباقيين يتخفوا
جد بدعيهم يتخفوا


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> قبل خمس دقائق تقريباً
> من المشاركة
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خد ياباشا دى لقطة من أحد المنتديات اللى أنا مشارك فيها*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]صحيح هو منتدى متخصص ومن الظلم مقارنته بمنتدانا *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]ألا أنه لاحظ عدد الأعضاء ( دة أقل تواجد كمان علشان صلاة الجمعة )*​​
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من العدد ...مش هتلاقى ولا عضو متأنفز هناك ( خاصية التخفى )[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]هيتأنفز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لية ولا مؤاخذة ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لما بنتكلم الناس بتزعل ...فحطيت الصورة علشان نقارن بس[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


*انا بقي بقترح ان كل واحد يعمل اللى عليه 
ساعتها المنتدى هيبقي اكبر واكبر من كدة 
مش المشكله انه فيه كا عضو عاملين انفيزبل 
المشكله انه الاعضاء اللى اصلا موجودين بالكتير اوى بيردوا فى موضوعين تلاته يخصوهم هما وبس على كدة 
ويسيب باقى المنتدى يهش
اتمنى كل الناس تحاول تجتهد وانا اولكم طبعا 
انا اكتر واحد مقصر انا عارف 
ولكن ظروف الميديا المسيحيه موقفه نشاطى من كذا سنة 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *انا بقي بقترح ان كل واحد يعمل اللى عليه
> ساعتها المنتدى هيبقي اكبر واكبر من كدة
> مش المشكله انه فيه كا عضو عاملين انفيزبل
> المشكله انه الاعضاء اللى اصلا موجودين بالكتير اوى بيردوا فى موضوعين تلاته يخصوهم هما وبس على كدة
> ...


*كلامك صح يا جورج 
كمان فى حاجة ناااس كتير اوووى من الاون لاين 
بيبقوا موجودين طول اليوم فى المنتدى 
مابشوفش ليهم مشاركة واحدة توحد ربنا 
يبقى المشكلة مش التخفى 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا جماااااااااعة انتوا بتتكلموا فى موضوع التخفى كأن اللى متخفى ده
> 500 عضو هيفرقوا فى العدد
> اصلا الاعضاء اللى بيبقوا موجودين مش بيكملوا ال 30
> منهم 7 ولا 8 مخفين
> ...


*لأ بقى ...هو موضوع التخفى 
حبكت معايا 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> معك حق خلاص ما فيش ضرر
> انا اتخفيت وبدعي الباقيين يتخفوا
> جد بدعيهم يتخفوا


*ياااارااااااااااااجل ؟؟؟
بقى أنا اللى مسكت فى كلامك ودوست ؟؟
بعتنى خلاص ؟
:hlp:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ بقى ...هو موضوع التخفى
> حبكت معايا
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​


*لا بقى مش التخفى 
وهى كبرت فى دماغى اكتر:t31:
ما طول عمرنا مخفين والمنتدى كان شغال حلو 
اشمعنا دلوقتى ها ها *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا بقى مش التخفى
> وهى كبرت فى دماغى اكتر:t31:
> ما طول عمرنا مخفين والمنتدى كان شغال حلو
> اشمعنا دلوقتى ها ها *​


*تلاكيك أعضاء بعيد عنك :new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تلا**كيك أعضاء بعيد عنك
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *​


*:new6: **:new6: :new6:
المفروض ننتخب عضو 
لبحث شئون الغايبين فى المنتدى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *:new6: **:new6: :new6:
> المفروض ننتخب عضو
> لبحث شئون الغايبين فى المنتدى *​


*يا سلاااام ؟؟
ما هو عندك أنت شبعى أهى
فتحت موضوع الأفتقاد
وهى نفسها أختفت 
**:new6: **:new6: :new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا سلاااام ؟؟
> ما هو عندك أنت شبعى أهى
> فتحت موضوع الأفتقاد
> وهى نفسها أختفت
> **:new6: **:new6: :new6:*​


*لا رجعت واختفت تانى بقالها يومين 
بس ده العادى بتاعها اصلا :spor2:
بفكر اختفى انا كمان اد اسبوع يمكن ارجع الاقى المنتدى شغال شوية leasantr
*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياااارااااااااااااجل ؟؟؟
> بقى أنا اللى مسكت فى كلامك ودوست ؟؟
> بعتنى خلاص ؟
> :hlp:
> *​



لا ما بعتك

دعيت الكل يعمل هيك
عشان يبان الضرر اسرع



طبعاً مش موضوع التخفي وحده
لكن سبب مهم من عدة اسباب


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

بما انكم مصممين .. عاوزة اعرف الطريقة ازاى اكون اوف لاين علشان اجرب الاحساس ده يمكن تكون لذيذة 
وبعد كده ادخل اوف بدل اون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بما انكم مصممين .. عاوزة اعرف الطريقة ازاى اكون اوف لاين علشان اجرب الاحساس ده يمكن تكون لذيذة
> وبعد كده ادخل اوف بدل اون



غالي والطلب نحيف 
ادخلي لوحه التحكم 
ومنها اختاري تعديل الخيارات 
هتلاقي النمط المخفي حطي جنبها علامه صح ودوسي حفظ التغيرات 
ونفس الطريقه للالغاء


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

:a63:





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> غالي والطلب نحيف
> ادخلي لوحه التحكم
> ومنها اختاري تعديل الخيارات
> هتلاقي النمط المخفي حطي جنبها علامه صح ودوسي حفظ التغيرات
> ونفس الطريقه للالغاء



مش هدخل اوف برضو:t31:


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بما انكم مصممين .. عاوزة اعرف الطريقة ازاى اكون اوف لاين علشان اجرب الاحساس ده يمكن تكون لذيذة
> وبعد كده ادخل اوف بدل اون




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions

 اول خيار فوق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> :a63:
> 
> مش هدخل اوف برضو:t31:



از يو لايك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2014)

انا بشكركم على محبتكم

وشكرا خالص خالص خالص للى افتكرنى وافتقدنى
مستحقش محبتكم

ربنا يدوم المحبة ويبارك خدمتكم
ويفرحكم دايما

آمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كلنا بقينا قليلاً ...متعرفش السبب ؟*​


*
عارف ..... وانت عارف .....*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2014)

*اعيدوا قسم حوار الاديان وانظروا عودة المنتدى بقوة
*​


----------



## e-Sword (19 أغسطس 2014)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



اعيدوا قسم حوار الاديان وانظروا عودة المنتدى بقوة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

قولهم يا عمي دة احنا حفظنا الاسلاميات صَّم و عارفين ردود المسلمين الاسهل من أم سٌهيل   ، و كل الشبهات ضد الكتاب المقدس مردود عليهااااا .
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (20 أغسطس 2014)

مســاء الخير 
يعني مافي حد افتقدني :smil13: 

بصراحه اليوم افتقدتكم وحبيت اسلم عليكم فيا الخير مش زيكم هههه

افتقدت كثير لصديقتي هيفاء وكمان الاخت أمة وصوت صارخ اللي عمري ما اتفقت معه  هههه و الاخ Critic  والفيلسوف  عبود  وباقي الاعضاء 


يارب تكونوا كلكم بالف خير ويارب دائماً نعيش مع بعض بحب وسلام :new8:


----------



## اني بل (20 أغسطس 2014)

بصلواتنا جميعا" من قلب واحد رافعين أيادينا نحوه ...ربنا بيستجيب
بشكر ربنا من أجل كل من صلى لأجلي ولأجل أخوتي ، وكل من دخل متصفحي ومتصفح أخوتي يسأل ...أطمئنه ... رب المجد ...استجاب .. ويستجيب لأخوتي الغائبين ...
ربنا يديم المحبة اللي اوصانا باتباعها والسير وراءها 
لأن من يحب أخاه ..يحب الرب ..
يوحنا كان قريب من قلب الرب ...بتعرفوا ياخوتي ليههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ا
لأنه كان عنده المحبة ..
واللي بيحب يكون قريب لقلب الرب ...يحب ويسمع دقاته ..يا ابني .. يابنتي أحبك 
بتعرفوا انه لذة الرب فيك وفيكي ؟؟؟ 
وبمحبتنا وسؤالنا عن بعضنا ...وكأنه ربنا بقولنا " انت سألت عنه وكأنك سألت عني 
تصوروا لها الدرجة بيحبنا وأكثر ؟؟
مابقدر ببضع سطور وكلمات أصف الحب الخالد والسرمدي اللي بيكنه الي والكم ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]عدد الأعضاء 119 ألف و 478 عضو ..!!!*​​ 






*[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا نصهم فاكِس ...يتبقى لنا حوالى 60 ألف عضو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو نصهم دبل أكونت ...يتبقى لنا حوالى 30 ألف عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقول فصلنا نصهم كمان ...يتبقى لنا 15 ألف عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونقول نص العدد دة ضحايا أقسام الأسئلة والشُبهات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]... يتبقى لنا 8 آلاف عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونقول حوالى النص مدفعش أشتراك النت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتبقى لنا حوالى 4 آلاف عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصهم أتنفخ وبطل يدخل ......يتبقى لنا حوالى ألفين عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونقول كمان نصهم أتعارك مع الأعضاء ومش طايقين بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]......يتبقى لنا حوالى ألف عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نقول ان معظمهم راح ع الفيس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتبقى لنا العدد دة [/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=&quot]ودول بقى اللى النور قطع عليهم وهما مسجلين أون لاين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأحتفظ السيستم بأسمائهم متعلقة كدهون [/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## remorb (24 أغسطس 2014)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد سيدتنا العذراء مريم 
فعلا نحن نحتاج جميعا لمن يفتقدنا ويسأل عنا
لنا أصدقاء كثيرين مختفين فقد تصفحت الأعضاء المتداخلين ووجدت كثير من أحبائي غائبين عن منتدانا الجميل
فقد يكون تغيبهم بسبب ما ألم ببلادهم من خراب ودمار 
ونزحوا منها إلى بلاد أخرى 
لذلك فالجميع يحتاج إلى الصلاة 
ليتنا جميعنا نصلي لأجل أخواتنا في كل البلدان التي اجتاحها الفكر المدمر الخاطئ
مثل سوريا والعراق وغيرها 
ونصلي لكي يعم السلام بلادنا لكي ننعم بملك السلام في قلوبنا
ويعود لنا أحباؤنا للتواصل معنا
بشفاعة جميع القديسين نصلي لأجل الجميع
ليحفظهم الله ويعطيهم القوة ليتمسكوا بإيمانهم ومحبتهم لفادينا..


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2014)

سﻻم ونعمة
اشكر محبتكم الرائعة على افتقاد الغائبين
بالنسبة لي
اعترف بتقصيري تجاه الخدمة في بيتي اﻻم منتدى الكنيسة
ولكن ﻻسباب تتعلق بخدمات تاخذ من وقتي اكثر من خمسة عشر ساعة في اليوم في خدمة النازحين في بلدي
هذا هو السبب
واقول الصدق وضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس ان الخدمة في منتدى الكنيسة وادارتها تعطي تعزية وبركة وتسقل محبتي اكثر
واقول بصدق انكم بقلبي وصﻻتي
فمهما طال غيابي سوف اعود واقوى من اﻻول
اذكرونا بصلواتكم انا بحاجة لها كثيرا وخاصة في اﻻيام القادمة

احبكم


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2014)

اللي مفرحني اوي ان اعضاء كتير كانوا غايبين و رجعوا
منورين كلكم و يارب ما تغيبوا عننا تاني
ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*كلامك يرجع الزمن لورا يا ميرة ههه*

صحيح انا ميرا من الاعضاء الغايبين

انما انتي من الاعضاء الغاليين


----------



## اني بل (9 سبتمبر 2014)

وينكم ياحبايبي اشتقتالكم كثثير انا بصلي اشوفكم منورين كالعادة كثير مفتقدة الكم ..انا متأكدة انها سحابة صيف ورح تمر ويعود كل شئ لوضعه الطبيعي ...انا متأكدة انكم اشتقتلوا مثل ما انا بصدق 
بحبكم 
ارجعوا بيتكم بيحبكم ومشتاق الكم وكل حرف وزاوية بيترنم باسمائكم جميعااا 
ربنا يكون معكم ويجمعنا معكم
بنحبكم كثثير ورح اظل اسأل عنكم ماحييت 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2014)

نحن هنا لانتفقد الغائبين فقط بل نتفقد كثيرا من روح المنتدى الذى وجدناها عندما شاركنا بة لاول مرة


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> حمدلله على السلامة نورت المنتدى بوجودك وسطنا  وعقبال منطمن على كل الغايبين



اشكرك وربنا يخليكى ويسعدك


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

حلوووووووو الموضوع ده

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> موضوع جميل


مييييين دة
ياسر رشدى ظهر يا اهل المنتدى
منور ياباشا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مييييين دة
> ياسر رشدى ظهر يا اهل المنتدى
> منور ياباشا


 ربنا يخليك جرجس وكلك زوق كالعادة


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> موضوع جميل




مرحبا أخى ياسر رشدى 


وحشتنى كتير ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مرحبا أخى ياسر رشدى
> 
> 
> وحشتنى كتير ​


حبيبي الطيب ياسر وانت اكتر والله


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> موضوع جميل


*
عاش من شافك يا ياسر كل ده غياب :act31:
حمدالله عالسلامه وبجد منور من جديد..*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> عاش من شافك يا ياسر كل ده غياب :act31:
> حمدالله عالسلامه وبجد منور من جديد..*


ربنا يخليكي يا دونا والمنتدي منور بيكي - دا الاكيد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> موضوع جميل


 *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآ...يارااااااجل !!! ...كتير علينا بجد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حمد لله بِس ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالسلامة يعنى 
[/FONT]*​:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]أحتفالاً بهذه الموناسبت ...على النحمة لأعمل لك موضوع خصووووووصى 
[/FONT]*​:gy0000:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآ...يارااااااجل !!! ...كتير علينا بجد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حمد لله بِس ....*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بالسلامة يعنى
> [/FONT]*​:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot]أحتفالاً بهذه الموناسبت ...على النحمة لأعمل لك موضوع خصووووووصى
> [/FONT]*​:gy0000:​[/FONT]



ازيك ياعبووووووود عامل ايه ، يارب تكون بخير وصحة وسلامة ، وارحمني ياعم من مواضيعك ، ولا اقولك منك نستفيد برضو ومش عيب .. وماله[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ازيك ياعبووووووود عامل ايه ، يارب تكون بخير وصحة وسلامة ، وارحمني ياعم من مواضيعك ، ولا اقولك منك نستفيد برضو ومش عيب .. وماله


*طب يعنى صدر وألا ورك ؟
:smile02
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب يعنى صدر وألا ورك ؟
> :smile02
> *​


دماغ بس لو عصلجت هاسيبهالك مخدرة
:t7:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دماغ بس لو عصلجت هاسيبهالك مخدرة
> :t7:​


*لآ يا عم دة ما انا صدقت أشوفك بجد 
:t4::t4::t4:
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآ يا عم دة ما انا صدقت أشوفك بجد
> :t4::t4::t4:
> *​


ربنا يخليك :vava:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

أين أنت وكيف حالكم فى تلك الدنيا

أشتقنا للأطمئنان عليكم جميعا

نتمني ان تكونوا بخير وسعاده 

لكننا فى أشتياق وصلاه ان نراكم للأطمئنان

فقط لنطمئن وأن لا ينقطع رباط المحبه بسبب أي شيء

بدافع المحبه تذكروا هذا المكان ومن فيه

"وافتقدونا لاننا لا نعلم أين أنتم حتي نفتقدكم"

الرب يرعاكم جميعا اخوتي ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2014)

فين ماما أمة ؟؟

يا ريت حد يطمنا عليها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فين ماما أمة ؟؟
> 
> يا ريت حد يطمنا عليها



ماما "أمة" موجوده بس وقتها قليل ..

حضرتك اللي غايبه ومفتقدينك..:08:

يريت متغيبيش تاني ..

آمين .:94:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*خادم البتول *​


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (17 ديسمبر 2014)

حد فاكرنى ؟؟
وحشتونى كلكم 
ومشتاق لكل كلمة من كلامكم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يناير 2015)

صاحب المواقف 


الثائر 


الحاضر الغائب 


الذى تختلف معه ثم تحترمه 


المعتذر رغم كبر السن والمقام 


صـــــــــــــــــــــــوت صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارخ 




أين أنت ؟
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صاحب المواقف
> 
> 
> الثائر
> ...



*بعت له مشاركتك على الفيس​*


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

صاحبة الموضوع ...

انت شبعي - هي نفسها غائبة عن المنتدى من مدة ليست قليلة

اتمنى لها كل الخير - واتمنى ان ترجع الينا كما كانت

وشكرا جزيلا لمحبتكم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بعت له مشاركتك على الفيس​
> 
> *أشكرك
> أنا أعرف أنه اتخذ موقفا من المنتدى
> أردت الإطمئنان عليه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

حد يعرف اي اخبار عن بنت المسيح ؟*Bent el Massih*
ياريت تطمنونا عنها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

بابا صوت صارخ---


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> حد يعرف اي اخبار عن بنت المسيح ؟*Bent el Massih*
> ياريت تطمنونا عنها


 فعلا مش موجوده يا ريتنا نتطمن عليها


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بابا صوت صارخ---


فعلا مش ظاهر من فترة 

ان شاء الله يكون خير السبب اللي يمنعهم 
طمنا عليهم يارب


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2015)

دونا نبيل


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2015)

المشكلة انو التخفي مش عم بيخلينا نعرف مين موجود ومين غائب


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2015)

كوكو مان موجود ع الفيس ومش بيدخل المنتدى ومعاه تونى تون ،
كوكو مان وتونى تون  كانو من انشط الاعضاء و المشرفين هذا المنتدى العملاق


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2015)

فرحتني بجد ازيه سلم عليه قولوا عايزين نشوفه بينا ووحشنا اوووي


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2015)

وسلفيشن كان مشرف الرياضة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (14 فبراير 2015)

Jesusslave 
بقالها فتره مختفيه.  لو حد يعرف اخبار عنها يطمننا.  
كذلك خريستورفوس اي حد يعرف شيئ يطمننا عليه.


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2015)

دونا نبيل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أبريل 2015)

*مفتقده جداا صاحبه الموضوع ده
حبيبتي ميرا بتمني تكوني بخير
يارب ترجعلنا وتطمنينا عليكي بقا ياررررب


↓
ومفتقده كمان استاذي الغالي
عبود عبده عبود
عارفه ان سبب غيابه مش بمزاجه
ولكن حابه اقوله ان المنتدي بدونه ناقصه حاجات كتير جدا
وبتمني يكون بخيرر واشوفه تاني منور المنتدي في اقرب وقت 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2015)

اسمي مكتوب والا نستوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> اسمي مكتوب والا نستوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انتِ تتنسي ياروزي ما اعتقدش ابداااا لأنك في قلوبنا وفي بالنا ومو بس أنتِ الكل الغائبين صدقا" بحبكم اووي اووي وصلاتي نشوفكم كلكم منورينا ياغاليين


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> انتِ تتنسي ياروزي ما اعتقدش ابداااا لأنك في قلوبنا وفي بالنا ومو بس أنتِ الكل الغائبين صدقا" بحبكم اووي اووي وصلاتي نشوفكم كلكم منورينا ياغاليين




يا اني ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبتي

ويبارك في قلبك الطيب ده


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> اسمي مكتوب والا نستوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



منورة يا روزى وحشتينا خاالص 
محدش يقدر ينساكى يا قمر :flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> منورة يا روزى وحشتينا خاالص
> محدش يقدر ينساكى يا قمر :flowers:




حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ويفرحك

المنتدي منور بيكم


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> يا اني ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبتي
> 
> ويبارك في قلبك الطيب ده



مش مصدقة بجد ياروزي 
شكرااا يارب 
يارب الكل كمان يعملوا زيك ويفرحونا كمان 
وصلاتي الكل يفهموا انو احنا بنخدم الرب فقط وشو ماصار ما نوقف عن خدمة من احبنا للمنتهى


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2015)

فينك يافنان وحشتنا الفصول الأربعة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 سبتمبر 2015)

ياتري فين اني بل .؟؟
حد عنده اخبار عنها لانها كانت بتقول انه الكهرباء بتفصل و قصف علي المنطقة ياريت حد يطمنا عليها 

كمان soul & life مختفية من فترة ياريت تتطمنونا عنها


----------



## اني بل (13 سبتمبر 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ياتري فين اني بل .؟؟
> حد عنده اخبار عنها لانها كانت بتقول انه الكهرباء بتفصل و قصف علي المنطقة ياريت حد يطمنا عليها
> 
> كمان soul & life مختفية من فترة ياريت تتطمنونا عنها



ربنا يبارككك 
نشكر ربنا على حمايته الغالية 
وبشكر ربنا لأجلك ...
ربنا يوفقك 
سلام لشخصك الرائع


----------



## joeseph.jesus (16 نوفمبر 2015)

ياريت لو حد يطمنا عن اني بيل بقالها فتره مختفيه . كانت بتقول عندهم من فتره قذائف بتنضرب علي منطقتها .


----------



## ohannes (16 نوفمبر 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ياريت لو حد يطمنا عن اني بيل بقالها فتره مختفيه . كانت بتقول عندهم من فتره قذائف بتنضرب علي منطقتها .


بحسب تقييم خاص المبني على الحاسة السادسة
اني بل... بصحة جيدة
ولكن النت مفصول حاليا حتى إشعار آخر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2015)

*هى فين سول ؟؟*


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2015)

نيفيأن بالقلب والروح دائما
تحياتي وحبي ليكي ياعسل


----------



## Samir poet (7 يناير 2016)

*يا ترا فى حد هنا مفتقدنى *


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2017)

من الواضح أن اغلبنا بقي ذكريات محدش فاكرها
ليا سنين مفتحتش المنتدى ولما فتحته لقيت محدش فاكرني
وعجبي


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2017)

البعض بيكون ذكرى غصب عنه وظروف بتمنعه  يدخل المنتدى ويتواصل معنا  الله معهم والبعض بكامل ارادته بيفضل انه يكون ذكرى ورغم وجودهم على النت لكنه فين وفين لما بيفكر يدخل المنتدى  الله معهم ايضا ... تعبنا افتقاد وكتابة رسايل للغائبين الحاضرين بارواحهم ومشاركاتهم لكن لا حياة لمن تنادى


----------



## فهد العنزي (7 مارس 2017)

مابدخل المنتدى طفشت كل مابدخل موضوع يحكي ماتقدر كيف اشارك وانا مقيد من اغلب الاقسام


----------



## فهد العنزي (7 مارس 2017)

بتكلم كانو في حدى  مفتقد وجودي  المهم حكيت سبب ليش ساحب على المنتدى


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)

فهد العنزي قال:


> مابدخل المنتدى طفشت كل مابدخل موضوع يحكي ماتقدر كيف اشارك وانا مقيد من اغلب الاقسام



زود مشاركاتك يااخ فهد انشالله خير 
ادخل علئ هذا الرابط 
 لا تستطيع الكتابة؟ لا توجد عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و التوقيع؟ ادخل هنا للحل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650​


----------



## فهد العنزي (7 مارس 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> زود مشاركاتك يااخ فهد انشالله خير
> ادخل علئ هذا الرابط
> لا تستطيع الكتابة؟ لا توجد عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و التوقيع؟ ادخل هنا للحل
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650​



دخلت نفس الكلام لاتملك تصريح 

 بخصوص المشاركات شبه مقيد العام الي كنت اعمل مشاركة فيه اتقيد 
بعمل مشاراكات لو يوقف التقيد واعطى بعض الصلاحيات


----------



## فهد العنزي (7 مارس 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> زود مشاركاتك يااخ فهد انشالله خير
> ادخل علئ هذا الرابط
> لا تستطيع الكتابة؟ لا توجد عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و التوقيع؟ ادخل هنا للحل
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650​



دخلت نفس الكلام لاتملك تصريح 

 بخصوص المشاركات شبه مقيد العام الي كنت اعمل مشاركة فيه اتقيد 
فين بدي اعمل مشاركات


----------



## فهد العنزي (8 مارس 2017)

بتلكم وشتكي  ومحد معطيني وجه عادي وجودي مابيهم حدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2018)

فهد العنزي قال:


> بتلكم وشتكي  ومحد معطيني وجه عادي وجودي مابيهم حدى



مين دا الى وجوده ما بيهم حدى !! لا  لا تقول الكلام دا ...
مثل ما شاركت فى هذا الموضوع تقدر تشارك فى اى موضوع اخر ! جرب كدا اخى ..


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (12 سبتمبر 2018)

هيفاء الهاشمي 

افتقدها جدا


----------



## WooDyy (14 سبتمبر 2018)

هي فين ايريني يا جماعة 



حد يطمنا عليها 



و حشتنا مواضيعها المستفزة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2018)

ارينى اختفت من اخر مره....
عودىىى  يا ارينيس عودى الى منتادايوس  هههههه

يفتقد رورو و واثقه كمان 
يفتقد الكرمه الصغيرة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2018)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> هيفاء الهاشمي
> 
> افتقدها جدا




عندك حق ليها واحشه كبيره كانت بتحب تسوالف معنا هههههه


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (10 مارس 2019)

العضوة عبير الورد


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 مارس 2019)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> Jesusslave
> بقالها فتره مختفيه.  لو حد يعرف اخبار عنها يطمننا.
> كذلك خريستورفوس اي حد يعرف شيئ يطمننا عليه.



انا jesusslave غيّرت اسمي الى حياة بالمسيح لان اخي يعارض خدمتي للرب يسوع ويمنعني ويتشاجر معي بسبب ذلك 
اشكرك على افتقادي على الاقل في حد افتقدني دا اهم شئ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2019)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> العضوة عبير الورد



هى بخير و بسلام نشكر الرب 
اشكرك على سؤالك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2019)

بفتقد المنتدى !!!!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 سبتمبر 2019)

إحصائيات المنتدى
المتواجدون الآن: 538 (الأعضاء 0 والزوار 538) !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 سبتمبر 2019)

ليه ياشباب ؟

فرق بين من يحتضن ومن يطرد 

بين من يحلم وبين من يعاند ويكابر

من كان له فهم فليفهم !!


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (29 نوفمبر 2019)

صوت صارخ ، كيرلس


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يناير 2020)

المشرف الغالي الاستاذ Aymonded بقاله كتير غايب
ان شاء الله المانع خير وربنا يعيده ويرجعه زي السابق وينور المنتدى بمواضيعه وحكمته الروحية


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (15 يناير 2020)

أختي وصديقتي الغالية ( اني بل )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2020)

استاذ ايمن -- اميوندد  ربنا يطمنا عليه 

انى بل الغاليه ربنا يطمنا عليها 

افتقد رورو و شقاوتها 

افتقد سول اند لايف 

افتقد دونا ووجودها فى المنتدى
 افتقد الكل  الحقيقه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 يناير 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> افتقد الكل  الحقيقه



وانا مش عايزة غير الحقيقة 
يلا اعترفي وقولي الحقيقة
 افتقدتيني :love45: ولا لأ :hlp::t9:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2020)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وانا مش عايزة غير الحقيقة
> يلا اعترفي وقولي الحقيقة
> افتقدتيني :love45: ولا لأ :hlp::t9:


 افتقدتك طبعا يا جميل  :love45:


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 فبراير 2020)

بأفتقد مامتنا الغالية العزيزة أَمَة المحترمة فهي لم ترد على معايدتنا لها بعيد ميلادها ولم تشترك في المنتدى لفترة طويلة عسى المانع يكون خيراً وربنا يرجعها لنا بالسلامة امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 فبراير 2020)

بأفتقد الاخ المبارك مشيل فريد بقاله فترة طويلة مش بيدخل للمنتدى ومش بيشارك في المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه تاني للمنتدى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 فبراير 2020)

بأفتقد الاخ المبارك استاذنا الجليل مصمم المنتدى الاخ My Rock بقاله فترة طويلة غايب هو موجود طبعاً والا ازاي المنتدى بيشتغل ولكنه مش بيشارك فيه ربنا يرجعه للمشاركة في المنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك مشيل فريد بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخت المباركة soul & life بقالها زمان طويل مش بتشارك في المنتدى ربنا يرجعها للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخت المباركة آني بل بقالها زمان طويل مش بتشارك في المنتدى ربنا يرجعها للمنتى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك paul iraqe بقاله فترة طويلة مش بيشارك في المنتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك خادم البتول بقاله زمان طويل مش بيشارك في المنتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 مارس 2020)

بأفتقد الاخ المبارك كليماندوس المحترم بقاله فترة لم يشارك في المنادى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك خادم البتول بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك paul iraqe بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخت soul& life لغيابها لفترة طويلة عن المنتدى وربنا يرجعها للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخت اني بل لغيابها الطويل عن المنتدى وربنا يرجعها من تاني للمتتدى
بأفتقد بالحقيقة كل الغائبين الذين يحضرني الان اسماؤهم وربنا يرجعهم للمنتدى من تاني ويضيئوا بنورهم في المنتدى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 مارس 2020)

حد يعرف اخبار الاخ الفاضل الجليل الاخ خادم البتول بقاله فترة طويلة وهو مش داخل المنتدى ويطمننا عليه عسى يكون المانع خيراً وربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
حد يعرف اخبار الاخت soul& life المباركة والاخت اني بل المباركة وطمننا عليهما وربنا يرجعهم للمنتدى من تاني
حد يعرف اخبار الاخ المبارك كليماندوس بقاله فترة طويل مش داخل المنتدى وطمننا عليه وربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني


----------



## خادم البتول (1 أبريل 2020)

أشكرك يا أمي الجميلة على هذا الافتقاد وأشكر محبتك الكبيرة ربنا يباركك .. أنا موجود، بل أحضر خاصة هذه الأيام كلما وجدت فرصة للاطمئنان على الجميع.. نصلي أن يكون الأحباء كلهم بخير وفي تمام الصحة والعافية.. أشكرك أيضا على رسائلك بخصوص كورونا، التي تفيض دائما بروح الإيمان والتفاؤل والشجاعة والثبات.. نعم حقا صدقتي ـ كما تقول إحدى رسائلك ـ هكذا يكون أولاد الله وبناته، سفراء المسيح، ملح الأرض ونور العالم. النعمة معك وتمنياتي ختاما لشخصك الجميل ولكل الأحباء بأمسية سعيدة عاطرة وصباح مشرق رائع. 

​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 أبريل 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> أشكرك يا أمي الجميلة على هذا الافتقاد وأشكر محبتك الكبيرة ربنا يباركك .. أنا موجود، بل أحضر خاصة هذه الأيام كلما وجدت فرصة للاطمئنان على الجميع.. نصلي أن يكون الأحباء كلهم بخير وفي تمام الصحة والعافية.. أشكرك أيضا على رسائلك بخصوص كورونا، التي تفيض دائما بروح الإيمان والتفاؤل والشجاعة والثبات.. نعم حقا صدقتي ـ كما تقول إحدى رسائلك ـ هكذا يكون أولاد الله وبناته، سفراء المسيح، ملح الأرض ونور العالم. النعمة معك وتمنياتي ختاما لشخصك الجميل ولكل الأحباء بأمسية سعيدة عاطرة وصباح مشرق رائع.
> 
> ​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 أبريل 2020)

حد فاكر ايرينى

أكيد فيه حاجة مزعلاها


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 أبريل 2020)

حتى أنت ياحبو


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أبريل 2020)

حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك AdmanTios فهو غايب عن المنتدى لفترة طويلة ربنا يرجعه للمنتد من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخت المباركة soul& life فهي غايبة عن المنتدى لفترة طويلة ربنا يرجعها للمنتد من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخت المباركة ايريني فهي غايبة عن المنتدى لفترة طويلة جداً ربنا يرجعها للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك ميشيل فريد بقاله فترة طويلة جداً غايب ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك كليماندوس بقاله فترة طويلة جداً غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخت المباركة حبو اعدائكم بقالها فترة غايبة عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعها للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخت المباركة اني بل بقالها فترة غايبة عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعها للمنتدى من تاني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أبريل 2020)

حد عارف اخبار أمنا الغالية المباركة أَمَة المحترمة بقالها فترة طويلة جداً غائبة عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعها للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ بقاله فترة طريلة غايب عن المتتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك النهيسي بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المتتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك Maran Atha بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
حد عارف اخبار الباقين الغائبي الذين تحضرني اسماؤهم الان لفترة طويلة عسى يكون المانع خيراً وربنا يرجعهم ينوروا في منتداهم من تاني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يونيو 2020)

انا بافتقد الاخ المبارك Maran Atha بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى لا بيرسل رسايل للاعضاء ولا بيشارك حد عارف اخباره ربنا يطمنا عليه 
وبافتقد العضو المبارك ميشيل فريد بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى لا بيشارك ولا بيعلق حد عارف اخباره وربنا يطمنا عليه
انا بافتقد العضو المبارك خادم البتول بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى حد عارف اخباره لا بيعلق ولا بيشارك في المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه
وبافتقد العضو المبارك كليماندوس بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه
وبافتقد العضوة المباركة اني بل بقالها فترة طويلة مش بتشارك في المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليها
وبافتقد العضو المبارك paul iraqe بقاله فترة طويلة جداً غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه
وبافتقد كمان العضوة المباركة soul& life بقالها فترة طويلة جداً غايبة عن المنادى ربنا يطمنا عليها


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يونيو 2020)

*النهردة قرأت رسالة جاءتني من السيدة ( امة ) ودخلت وشفت المنتدى ورجعت بعد غياب طويل 
*

*وشكرا جزيلا لكل من سأل عني ومن لم يسأل بردو 
*

*تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع مع اجمل باقة من الورد*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2020)

paul iraqe قال:


> *النهردة قرأت رسالة جاءتني من السيدة ( امة ) ودخلت وشفت المنتدى ورجعت بعد غياب طويل
> *
> 
> *وشكرا جزيلا لكل من سأل عني ومن لم يسأل بردو
> ...


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


>








ميرسي اوي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2020)

paul iraqe قال:


> ميرسي اوي


----------



## bibo2 (27 يونيو 2020)

*صوت صارخ من المذبح*

سلام
سمعت انهم فتحوا الكنيسه خلاص
ولما رحت الكنيسة لقيتها مقفوله ولانى نفسى ادخل
لفيت على كل الابواب برضوا لقيتها مقفوله لكن .....
سمعت صوت بيصرخ من المذبح وبيكلمني فهمنى  حاجات كتيير.
ولانه مش سر هشارك معاكم اللى حصل وياريت قبل ما تشيير فكر وشوف هايفرق معاك ولا أييه..

صوت صارخ من المذبح/القمص يوسف شكرى


https://youtu.be/Y2OUW3rRNGQ


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 سبتمبر 2020)

حد فاكر الدكتورة ايريني حد عارف اخبارها فهي بقالها سنين طويلة غائبة عن المنتدى انا بأفتقدها وافتقد مشاركاتها ربنا يطمنا عليها ويرجعها للمنتدى من جديد
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك ميشيل فريد بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه تاني للمنتدى من جديد
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك Maran Atha فهو بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه للمنتدى من جديد
حد عارف اخبار الاخت المباركة soul&life بقالها فترة طويلة غايبة عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليها ويرجعها من تاني
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك Aymonded حد بعرف اخباره واخبار صحته طمنونا عليه ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من جديد
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك كليماندوس بقاله فترة طويلة جداً غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه للمنتدى من تاني
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك ادمنتوس فهو غايب عن المنتدى لفترة طويله وربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه للمنتدى من جديد
بأفتقد الاخ المبارك خادم البتول فمشاركاته قليلة وهو غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يرجعه للمنتدى من جديد
حد عارف اخبار الاخت المباركة آني بل فهي غايبة من فترة طويلة ربنا يطمنا عليها ويرجعها للمنتدى من جديد
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك عوبديا فهو غايب لفترة طويلة ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه للمنتدى من جديد
حد عارف اخبار الاخ المبارك فادي الكلداني بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه للمنتدى من جديد
حد عارف اخبار الاخت المباركة أمة فمشاركاتها قليلة وبقالها فترة وهي غايبة عن المنتدى بأرسل لها ايميل وهي لا ترد ربنا يطمنا عليها ويرجعها للمنتدى من تاني


----------



## ياسر الجندى (16 نوفمبر 2020)

Aymonded


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 أبريل 2021)

بافتقد الاخ المبارك خادم البتول بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخباره حتى يطمننا عليه 
بافتقد الاخ المبارك Maran Atha بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخباره ويطمننا عليه
بافتقد الاخ المبارك كليماندوس بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخباره ويطمننا عليه
بافتقد الاخت المباركة الغالية حبيبتنا أمة حد يعرف اخبارها واخبار زوجها ويطمننا عليهما
بافتقد الاخت المباركة اني بل بقالها فترة غايبة عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخبارها ويطمننا عليها
بافتقد الاخت المباركة soul&life بقالها فترة طويلة غايبة عن المتتدى حد يعرف اخبارها ويطمننا عليها
بافتقد الاخت المباركة حبو اعدائكم بقالها فترة غايبة عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخبارها ويطمننا عليها
بافتقد الاخ المبارك Paul Iraqe بقاله فترة غابب عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخباره ويطمننا عليه
بافتقد الاخ المبارك Obadiah بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى حد بعرف اخباره ويطمننا عليه
بافتقد الاخ المبارك فادي الكلداني بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخباره ويطمننا عليه
بافتقد الاخ المبارك ميشيل فريد بقاله فترة طويلة غايب عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخباره ويطمننا عليه


----------



## خادم البتول (6 أبريل 2021)

موجود يا ست الكل .. حاضر وفي الخدمة دائما.. طالما في *قلبك *يبقا ح تلاقيني فين ما تكوني! 

(لكني أحيانا أظهر في صورة "كلدانية".. أحيانا تحت اسم "النهيسي".. أحيانا بتوقيع "أدمنتيوس".. أو "نيفينا" أو "جرجس" أو "حبو" أو "البابا"... وهكذا! (أقصد البابا هنا طبعا بطريرك المنتدى، صاحب الغبطة قداسة مايروك الأول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). فكل دول في الحقيقة مجرد *أقنعة *فقط متعددة لنفس *الوجه *الجميل الواحد.. موجات متنوعة في نفس البحر الواحد.. أشعة ملونة من نفس الجوهرة الواحدة.. بالتالي طالما هذا "الواحد" في قلبك يبقا دائما ح تلاقي *تعبيره* و*تجلّيه* معك وحولك ـ في أي صورة، تحت أي اسم ـ دائما فين ما تكوني)! 

أشكرك يا قمرتنا على هذا الافتقاد الجميل ربنا يباركك ويسعد أيامك ويشفي كل أتعابك وآلامك وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وبكل خير وصحة ومسرة، وكذا لكل الأحباء سلام الرب ونعمته مع الجميع دائما. :16_4_10:
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 أبريل 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> موجود يا ست الكل .. حاضر وفي الخدمة دائما.. طالما في *قلبك *يبقا ح تلاقيني فين ما تكوني!
> 
> (لكني أحيانا أظهر في صورة "كلدانية".. أحيانا تحت اسم "النهيسي".. أحيانا بتوقيع "أدمنتيوس".. أو "نيفينا" أو "جرجس" أو "حبو" أو "البابا"... وهكذا! (أقصد البابا هنا طبعا بطريرك المنتدى، صاحب الغبطة قداسة مايروك الأول
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 مايو 2021)

ع ب و د
ب
و
د


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مايو 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> موجود يا ست الكل .. حاضر وفي الخدمة دائما.. طالما في *قلبك *يبقا ح تلاقيني فين ما تكوني!
> 
> (لكني أحيانا أظهر في صورة "كلدانية".. أحيانا تحت اسم "النهيسي".. أحيانا بتوقيع "أدمنتيوس".. أو "نيفينا" أو "جرجس" أو "حبو" أو "البابا"... وهكذا! (أقصد البابا هنا طبعا بطريرك المنتدى، صاحب الغبطة قداسة مايروك الأول
> 
> ...




نعم 
سمعتك بتتكلم علي صورتي :smil8:
مالها صورتي :crazy_pil
مش عجباك صورتي :hlp:
قول اتفضل اتكلم :act23:
فين موجات البحر الواحد فين الاشعة الملونة فين الجوهرة  :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:
ماتقول ساكت لية :t9:
فين الجوهرة ؟ كنت حطاها في علبتها القطيفة في الدرج اللي ع الشمال :spor2::spor2:
انطق ودتها فين واياك تنكر  :nunu0000:


----------



## خادم البتول (9 مايو 2021)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> نعم
> سمعتك بتتكلم علي صورتي :smil8:
> مالها صورتي :crazy_pil
> مش عجباك صورتي :hlp:
> ...




 سبحان الله! يعني إنتي *طريقتك *نفسها في إنك تسلمي عليّا أو تسألي عني هي إنك *تُجرّي شَكَلي؟! *يعني لا بيا ولا عليا ألاقي نفسي فجأة في *خناقة*؟! لا والأكادة بقا إن دي *محبة*! يعني أنا فاهم: ده إنتي كده *بتعِزّيني *جدا! 




فسبحان الله على عجائب صُنعه! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




إزيك يا *ملكتنا الجميلة*.  نفتقدك كثيرا ونفتقد مشاركاتك (شاملا مناوشاتك وعواصفك طبعا! دي العلامة المميزة)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*منوّرة الدنيا كلها يا ست الكل*، يا رب تكوني بخير والعروسة بنتك والبيت كله بخير وأتم صحة وعافية. 

وعشانك عيونك كمان آخر نكتة: واحد *مسطول *وقّف تاكسي فقاله: تودّيني فين.. وتاخد كام؟ (بس لسانه تقيل طبعا وبطريقة المساطيل: توديني فييييين.. وتاخد كاااااام؟). حظه بقا إن سواق التاكسي نفسه طلع *مسطول *ألعن منه! رد عليه السواق: طيب يا عمنا ما تنزل هنا.. وتدفع اللي تدفعه! 








ياسر الجندى قال:


> ع ب و د
> ب
> و
> د




*ي ا س ر
ا
س
ر*

نفتقد عبود بالتأكيد ونفتقدك أيضا يا  أستاذ *ياسر*. إزيّ معاليك يارب تكون بكل خير، صوما مقبولا وإفطارا شهيا وكل  سنة وانت طيب. بالمناسبة سمعت الرد الجديد على "رمضان كريم"؟ تقريبا الناس "طهقت"  خلاص يا أستاذ ياسر: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 زمان الواحد كان يقول رمضان كريم يردوا عليه *الله أكرم. * دلوقت تقول رمضان كريم يردوا عليك *الله أعلم!*





أيضا منوّر الدنيا  يا أستاذ ياسر، وبما إنك مثل عبود ومثلي *سمّيع *كبير لفن الزمن الجميل أهديك  (والأستاذ عبود، وكل الغائبين) أخر ما كنت ـ بالصدفة ـ أسمع! 

(ومش بس حفلة نادرة، شوف مين كمان اللي ماسك الأكورديون)! ​ 
[YOUTUBE]FFn1jiZBpQk[/YOUTUBE]​



حياة بالمسيح قال:


> بافتقد الاخ المبارك خادم البتول بقاله فترة غايب عن المنتدى حد يعرف اخباره حتى يطمننا عليه




وجاء دورنا نفتقدك أيضا يا قمرتنا. سلامات يا ست *نعومة* الجميلة، نفتقدك كثيرا يا أمي الغالية، يا رب تكوني وأهل بيتك بكل خير وسلام وأتم صحة وعافية. :16_4_10:

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 مايو 2021)

> خادم البتول قال:
> 
> 
> > نفتقد عبود بالتأكيد ونفتقدك أيضا يا أستاذ *ياسر*. إزيّ معاليك يارب تكون بكل خير، صوما مقبولا وإفطارا شهيا وكل سنة وانت طيب. بالمناسبة سمعت الرد الجديد على "رمضان كريم"؟ تقريبا الناس "طهقت" خلاص يا أستاذ ياسر:
> ...


----------



## خادم البتول (13 مايو 2021)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وحشنى حواراتك والتى أستفيد منها ,عسى أن نعود ​ تحياتى لك​




العفو يا أستاذ ياسر كلنا بنستفيد طبعا من هذه الحوارات بطريقة أو بأخرى. في الحقيقة لا تجمع الحياة أبدا شخصين معا إلا لأن لقاءهم ح يساعد *الاتنين معا *على النمو بدرجة ما، الصعود بطريقة ما، والاقتراب ولو خطوة من هدف حياتهم وغاية وجودهم، ألا وهي *معرفة الله*! هذه علّة اجتماع الناس جميعا وافتراقهم وكيف تتشكل أقدارهم معا. بالتالي حتى الأحباء بيغيبوا وتنتهي علاقاتهم إذا غابت علّة اجتماعهم الحقيقية، بغض النظر عن أي أسباب ظاهرية. وبنفس المنطق سنعود، *حتما *سنعود، وحتى عبود سيعود، ولكن فقط إذا كانت عودتنا دي ممكن تساعدنا على الاقتراب من هذا الهدف الأعمق وهذه الغاية الأسمى! 

المهم يا سيدي *صباح العيد *صباح الخير عليك.  بيقولك في صباح عيد الفطر لو حسيت بأي اهتزاز أو لقيت عندك في أول أيام العيد شعور بأي رعشة في الجسم، فلا تقلق إنه إبليس يريد إعادة تفعيل الخدمة. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








​ 
عيد مبارك ومرة أخرى كل سنة وانت طيب يا صديقي الطيب وكل العائلة والأحباء والأصدقاء بكل خير، وحتى نلتقي. 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2021)

كل سنه و كل اصحابنا و احبابنا طيبييين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مايو 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> سبحان الله! يعني إنتي *طريقتك *نفسها في إنك تسلمي عليّا أو تسألي عني هي إنك *تُجرّي شَكَلي؟! *يعني لا بيا ولا عليا ألاقي نفسي فجأة في *خناقة*؟! لا والأكادة بقا إن دي *محبة*! يعني أنا فاهم: ده إنتي كده *بتعِزّيني *جدا!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بيقولك واحد جه يقول آخر نكتة طلعت اول نكتة  :new6::new6:

نكتة بايخة مش كدة :t30::t30::t30:

منور الدنيا ياخادم ووحشتنا تعليقاتك القصيرة جدا والتي نمررها بأصبعنا مرور الكرام بعد قراءة اول سطرين ههههههههههه

دي محبة علي فكرة ، وصدقني انت بتقول احلي وافيد كومنتات بس متشعبة حبتين تلاتة اربعة خمسة ههههههههه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مايو 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كل سنه و كل اصحابنا و احبابنا طيبييين



وانتي طيبة يا حبو وعيد قيامة مجيد 
وحشتيني جداااا :Love_Letter_Open::love45:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مايو 2021)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ع ب و د
> ب
> و
> د



يا سلااااام علي فن الكتابة 

انجليزي ده يا مرسي ههههههه

فعلا الخناقة مع عبود وحشتني جداااا :heat:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مايو 2021)

حد شاف ياسر الجندي يا ولاد


----------



## خادم البتول (26 مايو 2021)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بيقولك واحد جه يقول آخر نكتة طلعت اول نكتة  :new6::new6:
> نكتة بايخة مش كدة :t30::t30::t30:



.
العفو يا هانم، مفيش واحدة ست تقول نكتة بايخة أبدا! نكت الستات *كلها *جديدة وجميلة ودمهم ـ *دائما *ـ زي السكر زي الشربات! قال بايخة قال! اللي يقول كده يبقا لسه بس مش فاهم في الستات ومعاملة الستات! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الستات دول أحلى حاجة في الدنيا ربنا يخليكوا لينا... (ويكفينا شركم لما تقلبوا)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> دي محبة علي فكرة ، وصدقني انت بتقول احلي وافيد كومنتات بس متشعبة حبتين تلاتة اربعة خمسة ههههههههه



.
فين المتشعب ده؟ طيب ما أنا بكتب لك أهو: شايفه أي تشعب؟ عموما يا باشا ولا يهمك، يخرب بيت المتشعب والمتشعبين! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 انتي بعد كده لما تلاقي أي تشعب تعرفي إن الكومنت بس يمكن مش ليكي (غالبا لواحد متشعب تاني بردو وهكذا). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فعلا الخناقة مع عبود وحشتني جداااا :heat:



.
عبود كان هنا لوحده، ولشهور طويلة *لوحده *تماما، وكانت النتيجة إنه بدأ يكلم نفسه تقريبا ويشكي حاله لحاله، وهكذا بدأ يكتب همومه السياسية ـ في وقت ماكانش ينفع فيه كتابة أي "هموم سياسة" ـ وكانت النتيجة إن هو باللي كتبه "اختفى في ظروف غامضة"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*بقول: *كل اللي بيفتقدوا النهارده عبود: كنتم فين لما كان عبود لوحده، بيكتب لوحده، بيشكي لوحده، حتى بيكلم نفسه تقريبا؟

*بقول: *تفتكروا لو عبود أخيرا رجع: هل ح يكون نفس عبود اللي انتم لسه فاكرينه وبتتمنوا عودته؟ هل إنتم أصلا نفس الناس اللي كانت هنا يوم ما عبود اختفى؟ 

*بقول: *حتى لو عبود رجع، نفس الشخص وبدون أي تغيير، تفتكروا إيه اللي ممكن يحصل؟ أكيد طبعا ح نفرح يومين ونتلم حواليه يومين، لكن وبعدين؟ ح تستمروا في الحضور والتفاعل والمشاركة؟ ح ترجّعوه منتدى تاني زي ما كان؟ عايزين تفهّموني إن مشكلة المنتدى ده هي بس غياب عبود؟ 

***​
عبود ـ وأنا طبعا أول واحد بينادي برجوعه ـ مش هو أبدا المشكلة. المشكلة إن عقلنا نفسه بيشتغل بطريقة عجيبة: عقولنا "*ترغب*" دائما و"*تبحث*" بلا انقطاع عن *الممنوع، البعيد، الصعب، غير المتاح! *طول ما الإنسان أو حتى الأشياء بعيدة عنا وخارج حيازتنا: طول ما هي *مرغوبة، جذابة، حلوة، مشتهاة، *ويتهيأ للإنسان بالتالي إن فرحه لن يكتمل إلا لما يحصل أخيرا على هذا الشيء أو يصل أخيرا لهذا الإنسان. 

طيب لما نحصل أخيرا على هذا الذي نرغب فيه (هذا الموبايل مثلا، هذه السيارة، هذه الشقة، هذا العريس، أو هذا العبود الغائب) إيه الوضع؟ بنفرح طبعا يومين، أو شهرين، أو يمكن حتى سنتين! لكن عاجلا أو آجلا يعود العقل  لخلق "*رغبة*" جديدة وياخد صاحبه لرحلة "*بحث*" جديد، وطبعا بيفقد هذا الشخص أو هذا الشيء تدريجيا بريقه الساحر وجاذبيته الشديدة *لما كان بعيد*، واللي تصوّرنا في يوم من الأيام إنها منتهى سعادتنا!


هذا "*البرنامج*" العقلي ـ وهو أحد نتائج السقوط ـ هدفه باختصار *حجب السعادة التي نحياها بالفعل، هنا والآن!* ازاي؟ لأن *«هناك دائما شيء ما ينقص هذا الحاضر»: *هكذا يفكر العقل دائما! افحص أي عقل ح تلاقي داخله هذه الفكرة بدرجة أو بأخرى! راقب أي إنسان ح تلاقيه ـ بشكل واعي أو غير واعي ـ دائما بيفكر *«ح اكون سعيد لما يتحقق ....... أو لما أشتري ....... أو لما أوصل لـ......."!* من فضلك املأ الفراغات. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ولكن بغض النظر ح تملا الفراغات إزاي أو بإيه: *المهم هو أن فيه دائما شيء ناقص. *دائما شيء مرغوب. دائما شيء ننتظره. على الأقل فيه دائما شيء ما محتاج تصحيح أو تعديل أو ضبط.* المهم هو إن الواقع، هنا والآن، هو دائما غير مُرضي! *


فهذا ـ أيها الأحباء ـ هو السياق أو البرنامج اللي احنا "بنحلم" فيه بعودة عبود وكل الغائبين عموما (أحيانا *لمجرد إنهم غائبين*)، وهذا هو البرنامج اللي احنا أيضا بسببه *بتفوتنا روعة وجمال وتفرّد *هذه اللحظة وروعة كل الحاضرين المشاركين بها (أحيانا *لمجرد إنهم حاضرين*)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***​
مرة أخرى أتمنى معكم بل أوّلكم عودة عبود الجميل. ولكن الأمور يا أخوتي ليست أبدا كما تظنون. مَن لم يجد بعد سعادته في هذه اللحظة، *هنا الآن*، بغض النظر عن عبود، تأكدوا أنه لن يجدها أبدا حتى لو عاد ألف عبود! مَن لم يكتشف بعد فيض المحبة والسلام والجمال والفرح الذي تحمله هذه اللحظة بالفعل، هنا الآن، مع هذه الهيلانة وهذه الكلدانية وهذه السوسو وهذا الروك والمكرم والنهيسي والـ... كل هذه "النجوم" *المشرقة حرفيا*، تأكدوا أنه لن يجد أيّا من ذلك أبدا حتى لو وضعناه في منتدى لملائكة السماء! عذرا للإطالة مع تحياتي ومحبتي. 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 سبتمبر 2021)

مع الضغط والأحداث الكتير .. فجأة لقيت وانابقلب فى فيديوهاتي علي يوتيوب الديزين دا وقت ما كنت مبتديء.
إتفاجءت إنه بإسم "بنت الكنيسة" أختنا الغايبة بلدياتي ..، يارب تكون بخير هي وكل الغايبين..

- - -

مواضيع افتقاد كتير ودا شيء حلو .. فقلت دا المكان المناسب أنشر الفيديو لأني إتفاجئت باللي جواه ومش فاكر بجد الحدث أو إيه اللي جابه عتدي .. بس هو مكتوب فى بدايته إهداء بنت الكنيسة..

- - -

تضامناً مع "حبوا أعدائكم" ومع كل صلواتي القلبية أقدم الفيديو لكل أخ غائب أو موجود ..

الفيديو يتضمن صوت له حقوق ملكية لترنيمة بإسم "agmal khodam" لـ "Youssef Hafez"

- - -




[YOUTUBE]9MbfXQwVlcw[/YOUTUBE]

+ . لينك  Mediafire للتحميل.


رابط الفيديو للتحميل إضغط هُنا



​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 يوليو 2022)

*بافتقد الاخ الغالي المبارك خادم البتول ومشاركاته الهادفة المعضدة المساندة المطولة ووقته الغالي ليساعد وليعضد كل محتاج منا ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعهولنا بالسلامة 
فينكم يا شباب ويا شابات فينكم يا اخواني واخواتي في المسيح زملائي بالخدمة فينكم يا اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة الكرام وحشتوني ووحشتني مشاركاتكم*


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2022)

*اكيد مفتقدين استاذ خادم البتول يارب يكون بخير وسلام ونتمنى الكل يكونوا  بخير اينما كنتم وحشتونا *


----------



## خادم البتول (28 يوليو 2022)

أشكر محبتكم وأمتن كثيرا لهذا السؤال والافتقاد الجميل. ما زلت أزور المنتدى بين حين وأخر وإن لم يعد ممكنا للأسف أن أشارك مرة أخرى. على أي حال لا أستطيع اليوم تجاهل هذه الرسائل المُحبة العاطرة، خاصة وأنني مدين بوجه خاص للأميرة *الكلدانية* الجميلة ـ الوحيدة التي أرسلت لضعفي بعد تلك الأزمة ـ وبالتالي كان حتما أن أرد اليوم تحيتها وأن أعبر عن افتقادي أيضا وعن عميق التقدير والامتنان لشخصها الرائع وقلبها الطيب ومحبتها الصادقة الكبيرة.

أما الغالية *نعومة* فهي كعادتها القلب الكريم الحنون الذي يرغب بإسعاد الناس جميعا، ولطالما أسعدتنا بهداياها الحلوة وكلماتها الطيبة وتصميماتها الجميلة. تحياتي العاطرة لأجلك أيضا أمي الغالية مع شكري وتقديري وامتناني لسؤالك وافتقادك. أيضا صلاواتي لأجلك وكل العائلة لعلكم دائما بكل خير وصحة وسلام.

تحياتي ختاما لسائر الأصدقاء والأحباء مع تمنياتي لكم جميعا بكل خير وسعادة ومسرة وأن تكونوا بأحسن حال دائما. جرت الأيام سريعا ومرّ بالفعل عام كامل منذ كتبت هنا للمرة الأخيرة. تذكرت بالتالي رائعة السيدة فيروز ـ ولحن خالد الذكر الشيخ سيد درويش ـ «زوروني كل سنة مرة»، وأهديها لحضراتكم جميعا. سأقوم الليلة بالتعليق على رسالة أخرى أو رسالتين قرأتهما منذ فترة وفكرت بالرد عليهما، وبذلك تكتمل زيارتي لمحبتكم ونراكم بمشيئة الرب ـ إن كان بالعمر بقية ـ في مثل هذا الموعد بالعام القادم. تحياتي وتقديري وعلى المحبة دائما نلتقي.

​



​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 يوليو 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> أشكر محبتكم وأمتن كثيرا لهذا السؤال والافتقاد الجميل. ما زلت أزور المنتدى بين حين وأخر وإن لم يعد ممكنا للأسف أن أشارك مرة أخرى. على أي حال لا أستطيع اليوم تجاهل هذه الرسائل المُحبة العاطرة، خاصة وأنني مدين بوجه خاص للأميرة *الكلدانية* الجميلة ـ الوحيدة التي أرسلت لضعفي بعد تلك الأزمة ـ وبالتالي كان حتما أن أرد اليوم تحيتها وأن أعبر عن افتقادي أيضا وعن عميق التقدير والامتنان لشخصها الرائع وقلبها الطيب ومحبتها الصادقة الكبيرة.
> 
> أما الغالية *نعومة* فهي كعادتها القلب الكريم الحنون الذي يرغب بإسعاد الناس جميعا، ولطالما أسعدتنا بهداياها الحلوة وكلماتها الطيبة وتصميماتها الجميلة. تحياتي العاطرة لأجلك أيضا أمي الغالية مع شكري وتقديري وامتناني لسؤالك وافتقادك. أيضا صلاواتي لأجلك وكل العائلة لعلكم دائما بكل خير وصحة وسلام.
> 
> ...


يا قهلاً يا قهلاً 
طب علي فكرة بقي انا اللي باعته الاميرة كلدانية والغالية نعومة 

منور يا استاذنا الفاضل ونشكر ربنا انك كويس وبخير وتعيش وتخدم


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> أشكر محبتكم وأمتن كثيرا لهذا السؤال والافتقاد الجميل. ما زلت أزور المنتدى بين حين وأخر وإن لم يعد ممكنا للأسف أن أشارك مرة أخرى. على أي حال لا أستطيع اليوم تجاهل هذه الرسائل المُحبة العاطرة، خاصة وأنني مدين بوجه خاص للأميرة *الكلدانية* الجميلة ـ الوحيدة التي أرسلت لضعفي بعد تلك الأزمة ـ وبالتالي كان حتما أن أرد اليوم تحيتها وأن أعبر عن افتقادي أيضا وعن عميق التقدير والامتنان لشخصها الرائع وقلبها الطيب ومحبتها الصادقة الكبيرة.
> 
> أما الغالية *نعومة* فهي كعادتها القلب الكريم الحنون الذي يرغب بإسعاد الناس جميعا، ولطالما أسعدتنا بهداياها الحلوة وكلماتها الطيبة وتصميماتها الجميلة. تحياتي العاطرة لأجلك أيضا أمي الغالية مع شكري وتقديري وامتناني لسؤالك وافتقادك. أيضا صلاواتي لأجلك وكل العائلة لعلكم دائما بكل خير وصحة وسلام.
> 
> ...


ايه النور والشمس الي في المنتدى وانا بقول ليه المنتدى منور  منورنا ياغالي  سعيدة جدااا  لما شفت مشاركتك استاذنا خادم البتول حقيقي مفتقدينك جدااا ومشتاقين لمواضيعك الجميلة يارب تكون دايما بخير وسلام  وتنورنا دايما يارب انا الي بشكرك جداااا لمحبتك وطيبة قلبك الكبيرة   وايه مدين لي  بين الاخوة لايوجد دين  وشكراا للفيديو واغنية فيروز الجميلة  نتمنى تزورنا كل يوم مش بالسنة مرة اتمنى لك كل الخير  التوفيق في حياتك تحياتي وسلامي


----------



## خادم البتول (29 يوليو 2022)

*
الملكة هيلانة *قهلا قهلا.  أيوه طبعا حسيت بكده فعلا، انك انتي اللي باعته الأميرة كلدانية والست نعومة! ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رب ولا يحرمنا أبدا من تخيلاتك الحلوة دي! هههههه.. بمناسبة التخيلات: بيقولك مرة واحد فتح لمراته باب العربية فقالت له: ياه ما أجملك وأنت رومانسي! قال لها: اتنيلي انزلي طيب الباب مبيفتحش إلا من برة. 

أشكرك يا ملكتنا على كلماتك الطيبة الجميلة. نورك يا ست الكل طبعا منور دايما بحضورك العاطر، ربنا يسعد قلبك ويبارك حياتك.

***

ومرة أخرى أشكرك *أميرتنا الكلدانية* الجميلة على حفاوة كلماتك. طبعا "مدين" لمحبتك ولكن ليس بهذا المعنى. دكتور مارتن لوثر كينج المناضل الشهير من أقواله المأثورة كان مرة قال: «في النهاية سوف نتذكر، لا كلمات أعدائنا، ولكن صمت أصدقائنا»! فهذا المعنى يمكن أقرب للمقصود. أنا مدين للذكرى الجميلة والموقف النبيل يا أميرتنا الطيبة (وإن كنت بالوقت نفسه أتفهم بالطبع وألتمس الأعذار للجميع. بالعكس أرى النور والروعة والجمال الباهر دائما في كل إنسان، أكثر مما يرى حتى هو في نفسه، وهذا بالتالي هو سر المحبة. لو عرف الناس حقا قدر روعتهم وجمالهم وبهائهم ما حزنوا أو خافوا أو حتى أخطأوا أبدا. "الجهل" بالتالي، حقا كما قال أحد الحكماء، "هو الخطيئة الوحيدة في كل هذا العالم")!

أشكرك أميرتنا الكلدانية الجميلة ولك أيضا أطيب تمنياتي بالتوفيق دائما، عاطر تحياتي ومحبتي.


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2022)

منور المنتدى بوجودك يا غالي 
بركة المسيح تملأك انت ومن حولك


----------



## خادم البتول (29 يوليو 2022)

يا هلا يا هلا.. نورك يا زعيم منور بوجودك دايما وكل الأحباء، أشكر محبتك ربنا يباركك.

(أيضا تهنئتي للتصميم الجديد وتحيتي للجهد الجبار الذي وضعته في هذا العمل، وإن كنت شخصيا "أولد سكول" كما أقول دائما وكنت أفضل بالتالي التصميم القديم.  لكن "دوام الحال من المحال" حقا كما يقولون، فتهنئتي مع تقديري لهذا الجهد للكبير، ربنا يعينك ويرشد قلبك للصواب وللصالح دائما في كل ما تقول وتفعل. تحياتي ومحبتي).


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2022)

فعلا دوام الحال من المحال. نظام المنتدى القديم توقف تطويره اكثر من عشر سنين.. وحتى الدعم الامني له توقف. يعني اذا تم اكتشاف ثغرة امنية فيه تؤدي لاختراق المنتدى فلن يكن هناك حل للمشكلة. ناهيك عن توقف اضافة خصائص جديدة ودعم التصفح السريع من خلال الموبيل وغيرها من الاجهزة المحمولة. كل هذا جبرنا على التحديث الذي اخذ تدبيره وفحصه اكثر من ستة اشهر عمل متواصل وليالي طويلة خاصة في ايام نهاية الاسبوع. 
افهم ان الاغلبية لا تفضل التغيير لكن بكل صدق هذا التغيير كنا مجبورين عليه وتم تاخيره لاقصى فترة ممكنة. 
حاولنا ابقاء الشكل مشابه كالقديم.. اذا كان عندكم اي فكرة نغير في المنتدى الحالي ليكون اسهل وافضل فيا حبذا تطرحوا الفكرة وسنعمل على اضافتها


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> *الملكة هيلانة *قهلا قهلا.  أيوه طبعا حسيت بكده فعلا، انك انتي اللي باعته الأميرة كلدانية والست نعومة! ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رب ولا يحرمنا أبدا من تخيلاتك الحلوة دي! هههههه.. بمناسبة التخيلات: بيقولك مرة واحد فتح لمراته باب العربية فقالت له: ياه ما أجملك وأنت رومانسي! قال لها: اتنيلي انزلي طيب الباب مبيفتحش إلا من برة.
> 
> أشكرك يا ملكتنا على كلماتك الطيبة الجميلة. نورك يا ست الكل طبعا منور دايما بحضورك العاطر، ربنا يسعد قلبك ويبارك حياتك.
> 
> ...


انا فاهمة قصدك  بدون ماتكتب صدقني انت شخصية محبة وقلبك كبير وحواراتك كلها مفيدة وبنائه والانسان الطيب ينذكر دايما في الخير انا الي اشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة ربنا يخليك استاذ خادم ويديم وجودك الرااائع معنا 
سلام الرب يكون معك دايما


----------



## مسيحي_مغربي (30 يوليو 2022)

من سنين لم ادخل الى المنتدى, و اليوم فكرت اني ادخل, ووجدت موظوع افتقاد الغائبين, و فكرت اني اقول انني عدت.
 و الرب يبارككم


----------



## أَمَة (30 يوليو 2022)

مسيحي_مغربي قال:


> من سنين لم ادخل الى المنتدى, و اليوم فكرت اني ادخل, ووجدت موظوع افتقاد الغائبين, و فكرت اني اقول انني عدت.
> و الرب يبارككم


نورت يا غالي،  مسرورين بعودتك.


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2022)

*اهلا بحضرتك سعديين برجوعك منور المنتدى *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 أغسطس 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> أشكر محبتكم وأمتن كثيرا لهذا السؤال والافتقاد الجميل. ما زلت أزور المنتدى بين حين وأخر وإن لم يعد ممكنا للأسف أن أشارك مرة أخرى. على أي حال لا أستطيع اليوم تجاهل هذه الرسائل المُحبة العاطرة، خاصة وأنني مدين بوجه خاص للأميرة *الكلدانية* الجميلة ـ الوحيدة التي أرسلت لضعفي بعد تلك الأزمة ـ وبالتالي كان حتما أن أرد اليوم تحيتها وأن أعبر عن افتقادي أيضا وعن عميق التقدير والامتنان لشخصها الرائع وقلبها الطيب ومحبتها الصادقة الكبيرة.
> 
> أما الغالية *نعومة* فهي كعادتها القلب الكريم الحنون الذي يرغب بإسعاد الناس جميعا، ولطالما أسعدتنا بهداياها الحلوة وكلماتها الطيبة وتصميماتها الجميلة. تحياتي العاطرة لأجلك أيضا أمي الغالية مع شكري وتقديري وامتناني لسؤالك وافتقادك. أيضا صلاواتي لأجلك وكل العائلة لعلكم دائما بكل خير وصحة وسلام.
> 
> ...


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 أغسطس 2022)

وحشتنا يا استاذنا الغالي خادم البتول ووحشتنا مشاركاتك الرائعة اامعضدة الساندة المبهرة فبعد الرب يسوع والقديسة مريم والقديسين وتعزياتهم لنا حضرتك خير نصير ننتظر اجاباتك وافكارك المعينة والمشددة لمشاكلنا وهمومنا ربنا يديمك سنداً وعوناً انا ولكل اعضاء وزوار منتديات الكنيسة الكرام


----------



## خادم البتول (15 نوفمبر 2022)

* 
يا ليل ابعت سلامي .. للناس الطيبة*








ليلتكم عنبر ومساؤكم سكر. حان الليلة دوري أن أفتقد محبتكم أيضا، ومع نسمات نوفمبر الساحرة أتذكر الأنقياء البسطاء أهل المحبة الطيبين. سلامي ومحبتي لجميع الأحباء والأصدقاء، وأخص بالطبع أمنا الغالية *نعومة*، الروح الجميلة التي طالما بادرت بالسؤال عنا. لتكن المبادرة من ضعفي هذه المرة، أمي الغالية، ولعلك دائما وجميع العائلة بكل خير وبركة وصحة وعافية. أطيب المنى وحتى نلتقي. 
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 نوفمبر 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> *
> يا ليل ابعت سلامي .. للناس الطيبة*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 نوفمبر 2022)

دا ابه النور دا كله دا المنتدى منور باصحابه فيك يا اخونا الغالي على قلب الله المبارك الاخ حادم اللتول المحترم ربنا يحفظك ويديمك سراج نور للمنادى


----------



## خادم البتول (16 نوفمبر 2022)

​نورك يا ست نعومة ربنا يباركك. أشكرك على سرعة الرد والحضور لكي أسعد بمشاركتك وأطمئن عليكِ أيضا قبل انقضاء زيارتي. أشكرك أيضا لكلماتك الطيبة الجميلة. في الحقيقة انتي نفسك يا أمي اللي سراج نور وبركة كبيرة في هذا المكان. ولكن كعادة الدنيا: البعض يلمع فيها كالذهب بينما هم صفيح، والبعض منطفيء تحت التراب بينما هم روائع الجوهر والدرّ الثمين!​​في خدمتك دائما يا ست نعومة القمراية الجميلة، وإلى قلبك الطيب وكل القلوب الطيبة العاطرة بالمحبة سأعود حتما كلما سنحت الفرصة وشاء صاحب الأمر والتدبير. أشكرك مرة أخرى، مع احترامي ومحبتي وحتى نلتقي. ​​​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2022)

*فعلا المنتدى منور استاذنا خادم البتول سعيدة جدااا بمشاركتك حقيقي مشتاقين لحواراتك وردودك المفيدة للقارئ يارب تكون بخير وسلام  وتنورنا دايما بحسب وقتك ومجالك
 تحياتي وسلامي ولاتحرمنا من وجودك معانا استاذنا *


----------



## خادم البتول (16 نوفمبر 2022)

.
*أميرتنا الكدانية *الجميلة مساء الأنوار مساء الورد والريحان.  أنا اللي يسعدني بالتأكيد حضورك وكلماتك العاطرة ربنا يسعد أيامك. بالنسبة لـ«حوارتي وردودي *المفيدة* للقارئ»: شخصيا لا أعتقد أن القارئ يحتاج أي "فائدة". لا يحتاج أي إجابة أو معلومة أو معرفة أو حكمة أو ثقافة أو شرح أو حتى فهم. ما يحتاج إليه القارئ حقا، والناس جميعا ـ أولا وقبل كل شيء ـ هو ببساطة *المحبة*! المحبة الحقيقة الصادقة التي ليست مجرد كلمات، بل "*قوة شفاء*" حقيقية، بقدر إخلاصها، وبلسم لأوجاع الناس، لكل هذه القلوب الحزانى، الجريحة والمنهكة والمتعبة. هذا ما يحتاج إليه القارئ أولا، أميرتي الغالية. بعد ذلك ـ وفقط بعد ذلك ـ يمكن أن "نفيد" الناس حقا، بالحوار وبالمعلومة وبكل ما سبق. ​​هذا من ثم هو "السر" كله. لو أننا أردنا عالما جميلا، أو حتى منتدى جميلا، لو أننا على الأقل أردنا حقا "خدمة" هذا القارئ الذي اجتمعنا هنا لأجله، فلابد ببساطة أن يتحقق دلك "*داخلنا*" نحن أولا.. لابد أن "*نحب*" نحن أولا.. لابد أن "*نشفى*" نحن أولا!​​***​
في النهاية أشكرك وأشكر محبتك الكبيرة، وتبقى ملاحظة واحدة: كفاية يا أميرة الأميرات لقب "أستاذنا" ده من فضلك!  "خادم" فقط تكفي تماما. ضعفي أبسط كثيرا مما تتخيلي. (حتي الموظفين بشركتي ـ عندما كنت ما أزال بالعالم ـ كنت أطلب منهم ألا ينادوني أبدا بـ"أستاذ" أو "مستر" أو كل هذه الألقاب السخيفة! ). فكم بالحري أحباؤنا هنا، "*أعز الناس*" كما تقول الأغنية الجميلة! 
​
*وبيدور الزمن بينا * يغيّر لون ليـالينا
ونتوه بين الزحام والناس * ويمكن ننسى كل الناس
ولا ننسى .. حبايبنا
أعز الناس حبايبنا*​
وهكذا أهديكِ أيضا في الختام، وكل الساهرين معنا، هذه الأغنية بمذاقها الخاص جدا بين أغاني العندليب، بلحنها وكلماتها المميزة، أتمنى أن تحوز أعجابك. تحياتي وأطيب تمنياتي، أميرتنا الجميلة، وعلى المحبة دائما نلتقي. 







 ​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 نوفمبر 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​نورك يا ست نعومة ربنا يباركك. أشكرك على سرعة الرد والحضور لكي أسعد بمشاركتك وأطمئن عليكِ أيضا قبل انقضاء زيارتي. أشكرك أيضا لكلماتك الطيبة الجميلة. في الحقيقة انتي نفسك يا أمي اللي سراج نور وبركة كبيرة في هذا المكان. ولكن كعادة الدنيا: البعض يلمع فيها كالذهب بينما هم صفيح، والبعض منطفيء تحت التراب بينما هم روائع الجوهر والدرّ الثمين!​​في خدمتك دائما يا ست نعومة القمراية الجميلة، وإلى قلبك الطيب وكل القلوب الطيبة العاطرة بالمحبة سأعود حتما كلما سنحت الفرصة وشاء صاحب الأمر والتدبير. أشكرك مرة أخرى، مع احترامي ومحبتي وحتى نلتقي. ​​​


ايه العظمة دي كلها سعيدين برجوعك اوي اوي بعودتك للمشاركة في المنتدى ربنا يحفظك وما يحرمناش من حضرتك ابداً ويديمك سراج لنور المسيح لينا اجمعين


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> .
> *أميرتنا الكدانية *الجميلة مساء الأنوار مساء الورد والريحان.  أنا اللي يسعدني بالتأكيد حضورك وكلماتك العاطرة ربنا يسعد أيامك. بالنسبة لـ«حوارتي وردودي *المفيدة* للقارئ»: شخصيا لا أعتقد أن القارئ يحتاج أي "فائدة". لا يحتاج أي إجابة أو معلومة أو معرفة أو حكمة أو ثقافة أو شرح أو حتى فهم. ما يحتاج إليه القارئ حقا، والناس جميعا ـ أولا وقبل كل شيء ـ هو ببساطة *المحبة*! المحبة الحقيقة الصادقة التي ليست مجرد كلمات، بل "*قوة شفاء*" حقيقية، بقدر إخلاصها، وبلسم لأوجاع الناس، لكل هذه القلوب الحزانى، الجريحة والمنهكة والمتعبة. هذا ما يحتاج إليه القارئ أولا، أميرتي الغالية. بعد ذلك ـ وفقط بعد ذلك ـ يمكن أن "نفيد" الناس حقا، بالحوار وبالمعلومة وبكل ما سبق. ​​هذا من ثم هو "السر" كله. لو أننا أردنا عالما جميلا، أو حتى منتدى جميلا، لو أننا على الأقل أردنا حقا "خدمة" هذا القارئ الذي اجتمعنا هنا لأجله، فلابد ببساطة أن يتحقق دلك "*داخلنا*" نحن أولا.. لابد أن "*نحب*" نحن أولا.. لابد أن "*نشفى*" نحن أولا!​​***​
> في النهاية أشكرك وأشكر محبتك الكبيرة، وتبقى ملاحظة واحدة: كفاية يا أميرة الأميرات لقب "أستاذنا" ده من فضلك!  "خادم" فقط تكفي تماما. ضعفي أبسط كثيرا مما تتخيلي. (حتي الموظفين بشركتي ـ عندما كنت ما أزال بالعالم ـ كنت أطلب منهم ألا ينادوني أبدا بـ"أستاذ" أو "مستر" أو كل هذه الألقاب السخيفة! ). فكم بالحري أحباؤنا هنا، "*أعز الناس*" كما تقول الأغنية الجميلة!
> ​
> ...


بكل الاحوال انت منورنا وسعيدين بوجودك معنا ومنك نتعلم 
وكما تريد اخي الغالي خادم البتول ولايهمك  بدون القاب ولو القب عندي تاتي عن معزة الشخص واحترامه ومكانته بيننا ولو انت اعلى من هذه التسميات سلامي وتحياتي ودمت في رعاية الرب دايما شكرااا للاغنية الجميلة جداا اختيار جميل وذوووقك راائع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 نوفمبر 2022)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​نورك يا ست نعومة ربنا يباركك. أشكرك على سرعة الرد والحضور لكي أسعد بمشاركتك وأطمئن عليكِ أيضا قبل انقضاء زيارتي. أشكرك أيضا لكلماتك الطيبة الجميلة. في الحقيقة انتي نفسك يا أمي اللي سراج نور وبركة كبيرة في هذا المكان. ولكن كعادة الدنيا: البعض يلمع فيها كالذهب بينما هم صفيح، والبعض منطفيء تحت التراب بينما هم روائع الجوهر والدرّ الثمين!​​في خدمتك دائما يا ست نعومة القمراية الجميلة، وإلى قلبك الطيب وكل القلوب الطيبة العاطرة بالمحبة سأعود حتما كلما سنحت الفرصة وشاء صاحب الأمر والتدبير. أشكرك مرة أخرى، مع احترامي ومحبتي وحتى نلتقي. ​​​


انا ولا حاجة انا شوية تراب لا رحت ولا جيت انا انسانة خاطئة باكذب كثيراً وباتعصب كثيراً دا كله من ذوقك اخونا المبارك الغالي خادم البتول


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 نوفمبر 2022)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> انا ولا حاجة انا شوية تراب لا رحت ولا جيت انا انسانة خاطئة باكذب كثيراً وباتعصب كثيراً وانا باتذمر كثيراً على وصعي الصحي التعبان وانا مش بركة ابداً دا كله من ذوقك اخونا المبارك الغالي خادم البتول


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 ديسمبر 2022)

بافتقد الاحباء الغاليين الغائببن عن المنتدى لفترة طويلة عسى ان يكون المانع خيراً وربنا يطمنا عليهم ويرجعهم للمنتدى من تاني
Admantios الاخ
Soul & life الاخت
الاخت حبو اعدائكم
الاخ فادي الكلداني
الاخ ميشيل فريد
الاخت انت شبعي صاحبة الموضوع
حد يعرف اخبارهم يطمنا عليهم


----------

